# Breakfast/lunch/Dinner, what are you having?



## Alli

That sounds so good! Except for the cheese. It’s one of the few cheeses I’m not crazy about.

And it needs some chili peppers. Something spicy.


----------



## lizkat

jkcerda said:


> made myself a nice egg burrito with avocado & fresh Mexican cheese...




I'm counting the days to re-opening of an Aldi's in Oneonta, they elected to renovate the store this summer of all the damn times (great for them maybe but for those of us depending on just Aldi's or BJ's for Instacart grocery deliveries in the time of covid-19, pretty inconvenient).    Anyway they used to have fresh Mexican cheese from a local supplier and BJ's does not, so...    in theory it's just a couple weeks away from happier burrito options for me.    That post of yours suddenly makes the two weeks seem longer though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Portuguese spiced rice: Finely diced onions, carrots and celery are sautéed until soft in olive oil; a few anchovies are dissolved in that same olive oil; next, add a head of minced garlic (around 11-12 cloves); then, add the spices - pimentón, Spanish smoked paprika, sweet, and Spanish smoked paprika picante, plus some tumeric; add Spanish Bomba rice to the pan, to season & sauté; add chopped seasoned cherry tomatoes; add stock, and - while the stock is being absorbed, add half a mug of frozen peas.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Portuguese spiced rice: Finely diced onions, carrots and celery are sautéed until soft in olive oil; a few anchovies are dissolved in that same olive oil; next, add a head of minced garlic (around 11-12 cloves); then, add the spices - pimentón, Spanish smoked paprika, sweet, and Spanish smoked paprika picante, plus some tumeric; add Spanish Bomba rice to the pan, to season & sauté; add chopped seasoned cherry tomatoes; add stock, and - while the stock is being absorbed, add half a mug of frozen peas.




That sounds delicious, and from a quick glance I think I even have on hand most of the ingredents, although some Lundberg short grain rice is the closest I'm going to get to bomba..  but that's probably close to okay for my first adventure with this recipe some evening pretty soon,   so.. thanks!  

For me tonight it's a colorful stir fry.  Sliced and cross-cut pieces of red and yellow bell peppers, small wedges of sweet onion, fresh sliced mushrooms and some  (canned, drained) sliced water chestnuts,  a bit of diced tofu and a handful of greens flash-steamed in near the end.   Teriyaki the saucing option tonight and all over a packet of brown rice noodles from Thai Kitchen, prepared just ahead of the stir fry operation and left to sit in cold water until the last minute when I drain them and then toss them in the wok with the sauced veggies. 

"Timing is everything."   Must have all the veg ready before putting heat under the wok and the noodles have to be in the cool water by then too, then just focus on adding the veggies in so nothing gets mushy or scorched. All done in pretty much six or seven minutes after half an hour of lining stuff up during  the prep.


----------



## Alli

I think for dinner tonight I’ll nuke some Mexican. No, not @jkcerda


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I think for dinner tonight I’ll nuke some Mexican. No, not @jkcerda




Hah I thought about @jkcerda's burrito this morning while making my own breakfast burrito...  yeah but still without fresh queso.   I settled for a little grated cheddar and jack mixed together over an egg and some beans wrapped in a nicely warmed tortilla and then nuked to melt the cheese, so it was ok.

 Still counting down to re opening of that Aldi's so I can expand my horizons on cheese and produce again.   BJ's is pretty basic...  and sometimes has curious lacks of stuff I happen to consider pretty basic.  Never any parsley, gee. What is that about?!  I end up with finely chopped kale or scallions in what becomes a pretty "fake" tabbouleh, for instance.


----------



## jkcerda

BEEN cooking with avocado oil. and I got to say while expensive I hope the health benefits are worth it


> 1. Rich in Oleic Acid, a Very Healthy Fat
> 2. Reduces Cholesterol and Improves Heart Health




the second one is what made me try it, my triglycerides are though the roof and need to tone things down, I have cut red meats as much as possible.
source


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

jkcerda said:


> I have cut red meats as much as possible.
> source




This is sad.  But I live with a vegetarian and they don't allow grills on our balcony.  So those 2 things combined have pretty much cut back my red meat intake.  

Maybe we should start a healthy eating recipe thread?


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This is sad.  But I live with a vegetarian and they don't allow grills on our balcony.  So those 2 things combined have pretty much cut back my red meat intake.
> 
> Maybe we should start a healthy eating recipe thread?




A healthy eating recipe thread is a good idea.

Everyone should live with a vegetarian. It’s done a world of good for my husband.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, I prepared a dish (a roasting tin, copper, Le Mauviel) of roasted Mediterranean vegetables: Courgettes (zucchini), aubergine, (eggplant), onions, tomatoes, red peppers, and two (snigger) heads (yes, heads) of garlic - all the vegetables were organic, and all were drizzled with, anointed generously with olive oil.  The meal was served with fresh ciabatta.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yesterday, I prepared a dish (a roasting tin, copper, Le Mauviel) of roasted Mediterranean vegetables: Courgettes (zucchini), aubergine, (eggplant), onions, tomatoes, red peppers, and two (snigger) heads (yes, heads) of garlic - all the vegetables were organic, and all were drizzled with, anointed generously with olive oil.  The meal was served with fresh ciabatta.




Sounds delicious!


----------



## Gutwrench

Alli said:


> That sounds so good! Except for the cheese. It’s one of the few cheeses I’m not crazy about.
> 
> And it needs some chili peppers. Something spicy.




Racist!


----------



## Gutwrench

lizkat said:


> I'm counting the days to re-opening of an Aldi's in Oneonta, they elected to renovate the store this summer of all the damn times (great for them maybe but for those of us depending on just Aldi's or BJ's for Instacart grocery deliveries in the time of covid-19, pretty inconvenient).    Anyway they used to have fresh Mexican cheese from a local supplier and BJ's does not, so...    in theory it's just a couple weeks away from happier burrito options for me.    That post of yours suddenly makes the two weeks seem longer though.




There’s Aldi’s here too.  I think they charge a quarter to use a cart  then return the quarter if you return the cart. Please change your name to LizKat-owitz.


----------



## Renzatic

Gutwrench said:


> Racist!


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> There’s Aldi’s here too.  I think they charge a quarter to use a cart  then return the quarter if you return the cart. Please change your name to LizKat-owitz.




Imma change my name to AngryKat pretty quick here, since the idiot "students" at SUNY-Oneonta popped back into that city and promptly generated 39 new cases of covid-19 in the county, causing the whole city to wonder about their own health and the college to set aside two dorms now for quarantine residences...   and me to decide I don't need any Instacart deliveries from either the renovated Aldi's or from BJ's in the immediate future.    Sigh.   Back to what's in the freezer and some late-season dandelion greens, some chives, zucchini and green tomatoes lol.   If a dairy goat dropped outta the sky and elected to camp out here for a few weeks I wouldn't mind.  Meanwhile it's packeted or jarred cheese dip or just pretend I'm a vegan for awhile.


----------



## Renzatic

You should do what I did, Liz, and buy $300 worth of New York strips from your local butcher.

I'm set for at least 2 weeks now.


----------



## Gutwrench

I’m making fajitas and just realized I have no cilantro.


----------



## Gutwrench

Renzatic said:


> View attachment 255




Lol!


----------



## jkcerda

loving my  home made fresh salsa.


----------



## Renzatic

jkcerda said:


> loving my  home made fresh salsa.




Give us a recipe! Give us all your recipes!

...wait. Is it chunky salsa, or smooth?


----------



## Gutwrench

jkcerda said:


> loving my  home made fresh salsa.




We can almost see it now. 

Almost.


----------



## Gutwrench




----------



## jkcerda

Renzatic said:


> Give us a recipe! Give us all your recipes!
> 
> ...wait. Is it chunky salsa, or smooth?



working on making it "thick"





THIS is how easy it is, 2 ways to make it.
#1 (sisters version)
1. boil 4 tomatoes and 3-5 chiles, Jalapeños or the gueritos (guero chile is more mild at times) 
2 cut the peppers and remove seeds if you don't want it too spicy , put them in blender and hit the ice crush button twice quick, next the boiled tomatoes are basically peeled so just remove the skin and cut into squares, throw it in blender and just use blender until you get the consistency you want, obviously I over did it here,  don't forget to add salt, about 2 teaspoons.

#2 (moms version)
same as 1 but you don't boil them, you cook them  see video below.


----------



## jkcerda

this is the contraption mom used & shows her way in more detail, it's takes longer hence the reason my sisters boil it and use the blender instead.


----------



## Gutwrench

@jkcerda - suddenly I don’t have permission to like things. Thank you for the photo and looks good. How hot do you make it?


----------



## Renzatic

This thread is something we should all be proud of.


----------



## jkcerda

Amazon.com: Mortar and Pestle Set - Stainless Steel Herb and Spice Grinder Has A Rubber Base To Prevent Slipping - Easy To Clean And Dishwasher Safe - By Mastrad: Kitchen & Dining
					

Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



					www.amazon.com
				



takes a long time to break in the old style that my mom used, going to pick this one up to get the consistency right.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> You should do what I did, Liz, and buy $300 worth of New York strips from your local butcher.
> 
> I'm set for at least 2 weeks now.




LOL well I guess the big city of Oneonta is also all set now for two weeks at least...  it's not 39 new cases of covid-19 the SUNY kids brought to the area, it's over a hundred now...  and so the governor has sent in a SWAT team of 71 contact tracers and 8 case investigators plus testing equipment for the whole city to use at three sites by appointment (the kind you get results back in 15 minutes).  

So I may not have NY strip steaks in the freezer, and that's by choice,  but I do have an attentively on-the-case governor and state resources to get my access to perishable groceries restored to point where I will feel safe ordering stuff for Instacart to bring out to the boondocks again pretty soon.   

Meanwhile what's for dinner tonight is still pretty delicious since I do have at least some stuff left from the last time I ordered:   fresh broccoli, red bell peppers, mushrooms, onions, tacking in some shelf-stable tofu, some canned sliced water chestnuts and stir fry all that and put it over some hokkien noodles with teriyaki sauce.

I'm gonna live in style like that for about another three days and then hit up my freezer and the back yard...   and meanwhile make some voodoo dolls that might could look a lot like SUNY-O students, ya think?  Five of them have got themselves suspended so far.   Maybe the rest will think twice about ad hoc and unauthorized parties in town during the time of the coronavirus.

I wonder if any of those state boys they brought up here for the SWAT contact tracking had the good sense to bring a few Chinese line cooks with them who might be looking for work up here.   We can use the competition locally and the state guys are about to discover that...


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> @jkcerda - suddenly I don’t have permission to like things. Thank you for the photo and looks good. How hot do you make it?




Me too on being deprived of ability to stick LOVELY or LOVE or even LIKE on stuff in here.    Probably in the wrong thread to say so unless @ericgtr12 is reading about our dinner plans...   anyway this is the place to hang out for food ideas, I can see that much.

EDIT:  suddenly i can use emoticons again but I had to log out and quit my browser and come back in to make it happen for some reason.


----------



## Gutwrench

PSA - Basil is not a cilantro substitute.


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> PSA - Basil is not a cilantro substitute.




No, nor parsley either..   been there too...


----------



## Gutwrench

lizkat said:


> Me too on being deprived of ability to stick LOVELY or LOVE or even LIKE on stuff in here.    Probably in the wrong thread to say so unless @ericgtr12 is reading about our dinner plans...   anyway this is the place to hang out for food ideas, I can see that much.
> 
> EDIT:  suddenly i can use emoticons again but I had to log out and quit my browser and come back in to make it happen for some reason.




Im back too. Woot woot.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Imma change my name to AngryKat pretty quick here, since the idiot "students" at SUNY-Oneonta popped back into that city and promptly generated 39 new cases of covid-19 in the county





lizkat said:


> LOL well I guess the big city of Oneonta is also all set now for two weeks at least... it's not 39 new cases of covid-19 the SUNY kids brought to the area, it's over a hundred now... and so the governor has sent in a SWAT team of 71 contact tracers and 8 case investigators plus testing equipment for the whole city to use at three sites by appointment (the kind you get results back in 15 minutes).




Just like the University of Alabama where they’re adding casses by 500s. Of course, that didn’t take into account the 300 some that were symptomatic when they first showed up on campus. 

And people wonder if K-12 students would show up at school when they’re sick.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Afar as I know, that glitch, (emoticons or reactions impossible to access) which I also tripped over, has now been resolved satisfactorily.

Some great recipes - and amazing mouth-watering photos - here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My brother is visiting for a few days - I haven't seen him in eight months, so, we are not just dining well (exceptionally well), we are feasting.  And talking.  Face to face conversation. 

Two evenings ago, - i.e.- yesterday - we dined on rack of lamb, and my homemade ratatouille (loosely based on a Nigel Slater recipe - but with two heads (bulbs) of garlic rather than the four or five cloves he had suggested) - I sautéed each vegetable separately and individually, then roasted them together - served with French bread and a bottle of Haut-Medoc Cru Bourgeois.

This evening we had my blue cheese sauce (prepared with melted Roquefort, Stilton, aged Cashel Blue, and Gorgonzola Dolcelatte, plus organic double cream), with steamed, wilted spinach, walnuts, gnocchi, and an Israeli salad (very finely diced cherry tomatoes, and cucumber and a red onion, dressed with fresh lemon juice, a few tablespoons of olive oil, and a very generous hand with finely chopped parsley). 

A bottle of Italian white wine accompanied. 

And, tomorrow, we shall dine on my homemade chowder.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Preparing - or, setting about to begin to prepare - my home made chowder.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Preparing dinner, my own take on a sort of cross between a chowder, and a Portuguese fish soup.

All the vegetables are organic.

Onions, carrots, (roughly chopped), likewise tomatoes; a head of garlic (minced); all organic and all softened in olive oil.

Some diced pancetta and anchovies dissolved in the olive oil; saffron added, and pimentón (smoked, sweet Spanish paprika).

Then stock.

Next, new potatoes, chopped roughly, are added.

Once, they are almost ready the fish - a mixture of firm white fish (such as cod), red fish (salmon), and some smoked haddock, is added.

When that is ready, double cream, and chopped parsley is added.

French bread, and a bottle of Chablis - a lovely white wine from Burgundy, to accompany.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Preparing - or, setting about to begin to prepare - my home made chowder.




Chowder? More info pls? 



Scepticalscribe said:


> Preparing dinner, my own take on a sort of cross between a chowder, and a Portuguese fish soup.
> 
> All the vegetables are organic.
> 
> Onions, carrots, (roughly chopped), likewise tomatoes; a head of garlic (minced); all organic and all softened in olive oil.
> 
> Some diced pancetta and anchovies dissolved in the olive oil; saffron added, and pimentón (smoked, sweet Spanish paprika).
> 
> Then stock.
> 
> Next, new potatoes, chopped roughly, are added.
> 
> Once, they are almost ready the fish - a mixture of firm white fish (such as cod), red fish (salmon(), and some smoked haddock, is added.
> 
> When that is ready, double cream, and chopped parsley is added.
> 
> French bread, and a bottle of Chablis - a lovely white wine from Burgundy, to accompany.




I can be so impatient at times.


----------



## Gutwrench

I posted this on the other site ... which will remain nameless.


----------



## Renzatic

Nothing beats good smoked cheddar. Though what's the white cheese?


----------



## Gutwrench

Renzatic said:


> Nothing beats good smoked cheddar. Though what's the white cheese?




Pepper Jack. The cheddar is extra sharp.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Chowder? More info pls?
> 
> 
> 
> I can be so impatient at times.




The trick with chowder is to spend some time preparing what becomes the stock; when sautéing the vegetables (softening them in olive oil), I always add around eight - at least - anchovies from a jar or tin (Ortiz are an excellent brand) and dissolve them in the olive oil; this gives the dish that wonderful umami flavour, a nice subtle taste sensation, and gives a wonderful base to the dish when the stock has been added. 

On this occasion as well, I also added a few dessertspoons of Asian fish sauce to the jug in which I prepared the stock, which also served to enhance the flavour.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> I posted this on the other site ... which will remain nameless.
> 
> View attachment 358




Yum.  Serious yum.  Whimper.  

I love smoked cheese. 

Actually, I love almost all cheese.


----------



## Eric

This is one of my favorite marinades to make and took me a couple of years to refine, goes great with chicken tenders and is relatively healthy. I basically start out with about 1/3 olive oil and then mix everything else in to taste, all done in the measuring cup (not pictured here that I will also add is honey and dijon mustard), then let it sit for about 30 minutes to marry everything.

Next I put it into a ziplock bag with the chicken and smoosh it all around, then hammer it with a mallet to thin it out, I try to let it marinade for a minimum of 4 to 6 hours, over night is even better. Cooks in about 20 minutes at 350 degrees.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@ericgtr12: Could you please let us know what the bottles etc contain?

I detest pictures without explanatory words (there are far too many online) not least because my ageing eyes are somewhat challenged, and even using fingers on trackpad (another action I dislike), to increase the size of the image, I cannot read the labels as the writing is too small and indistinct. 

On another unmentionable site, one of the beer threads all too often features images of beers, the labels of which are entirely indecipherable, with no text added to assist one's efforts to identify just what is being shown.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> @ericgtr12: Could you please let us know what the bottles etc contain?
> 
> I detest pictures without explanatory words (there are far too many online) not least because my ageing eyes are somewhat challenged, and even using fingers on trackpad (another action I dislike), to increase the size of the image, I cannot read the labels as the writing is too small and indistinct.
> 
> On another unmentionable site, one of the beer threads all to often features images of beers, the labels of which are entirely indecipherable, with no text to assist one's effort to identify just what is being shown.



Sure, I actually have all the details here on allrecipies.

https://www.allrecipes.com/personal-recipe/64781050/flavorful-tender-savory-marinated-chicken-tenders/https://www.allrecipes.com/personal-recipe/64781050/flavorful-tender-savory-marinated-chicken-tenders/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericgtr12 said:


> Sure, I actually have all the details here on allrecipies.
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/personal-recipe/64781050/flavorful-tender-savory-marinated-chicken-tenders/https://www.allrecipes.com/personal-recipe/64781050/flavorful-tender-savory-marinated-chicken-tenders/




Perfect.  

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Gutwrench

Here‘s a couple examples I sealed and refrigerated last night. They took on some nice amber and mahogany color. I’m concerned I smoked them too long.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Here‘s a couple examples I sealed and refrigerated last night. They took on some nice amber and mahogany color. I’m concerned I smoked them too long.
> 
> View attachment 371




The taste test is the one to apply here, methinks.

But to my (aged, bespectacled) eyes, these look mouth-watering.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> Here‘s a couple examples I sealed and refrigerated last night. They took on some nice amber and mahogany color. I’m concerned I smoked them too long.
> 
> View attachment 371



They say that it's like a seasoning that you have to use just right as not to over do it but I've never tried this myself. It looks tasty, did you try any?


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> They say that it's like a seasoning that you have to use just right as not to over do it but I've never tried this myself. It looks tasty, did you try any?




Not yet.  I sealed and put them in the refrigerator. According to what I’ve read and heard from people who do it, they should age for one or two months now. So for the time being I can feel it’s a success.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> Not yet.  I sealed and put them in the refrigerator. According to what I’ve read and heard from people who do it, they should age for one or two months now. So for the time being I can feel it’s a success.



A leap of faith! Looks right to me, let us know how things go in two months.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Not yet.  I sealed and put them in the refrigerator. According to what I’ve read and heard from people who do it, they should age for one or two months now. So for the time being I can feel it’s a success.




I'll echo @ericgtr12, with the request to let us know how they taste when they have been aged properly.


----------



## Renzatic

Gutwrench said:


> Not yet.  I sealed and put them in the refrigerator. According to what I’ve read and heard from people who do it, they should age for one or two months now. So for the time being I can feel it’s a success.




If I knew I had some smoked cheeses in the fridge, I don't know if I'd be able to wait two months before eating them.


----------



## Renzatic

GOD, I'M SO HUNGRY RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Gutwrench

Renzatic said:


> If I knew I had some smoked cheeses in the fridge, I don't know if I'd be able to wait two months before eating them.




Before putting the cheese on I cut several little bite sized pieces to nibble on while reading. I set them aside and lit the smoke and loaded the Egg with cheese. As I sat down to read and nibble I found all my snacks were gone...vanished into thin air. All 8-10 pieces. 

I glanced around the patio at the three   . They were looking at each other, the grass, the sky...everywhere but back at me.


----------



## Gutwrench

Renzatic said:


> GOD, I'M SO HUNGRY RIGHT NOW!




I‘m putting on a spatchcocked (I hate that word) chicken soon. Stop by if you’re in the neighborhood and you can have some spatchcocked chicken too. I have Spotted Cow too.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> If I knew I had some smoked cheeses in the fridge, I don't know if I'd be able to wait two months before eating them.




I read you, hear you and.....empathise with you.

I'm not sure that my patience, self-control and self-discipline would allow me to wait two ones, either, in such circumstances.



Gutwrench said:


> I‘m putting on a spatchcocked (I hate that word) chicken soon. Stop by if you’re in the neighborhood and you can have some spatchcocked chicken too. I have Spotted Cow too.




As a word, it may present an unpleasant challenge, but, as a method for a particular  preparation of chicken, it has few equals.


----------



## Renzatic

Gutwrench said:


> I‘m putting on a spatchcocked (I hate that word) chicken soon. Stop by if you’re in the neighborhood and you can have some spatchcocked chicken too. I have Spotted Cow too.




You know I take any offer for free food seriously, right? Don't think I won't drive cross-country for some chicken.



Scepticalscribe said:


> I'm not sure that my patience, self-control and self-discipline would allow me to wait two ones, either, in such circumstances.




I think the secret to making aged cheese like that would be to distract yourself from it. Always stock your fridge with other things you like, and keep them front and center to draw your attention. Keep it up, and eventually the cheese you're aging becomes an aside. Do it well enough, and it eventually becomes a pleasant surprise you're giving yourself.


----------



## Gutwrench

I put the cheese in the vegetable drawer of a second refrigerator. I rarely use that drawer so it’ll be out of sight...except nothing is safe once I take the Ambien.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Crab claws and homemade aioli (garlic mayonnaise) with toasted rye bread.


----------



## Renzatic

I didn't feel like cooking today, so...

Chicken sandwich with fries, Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I didn't feel like cooking today, so...
> 
> Chicken sandwich with fries, Cracker Barrel.




Idle but inquiring minds wish to know: What else was in that chicken sandwich?  Mayo?  Stuffing?  Mustard?  Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Idle but inquiring minds was to know: What else was in that chicken sandwich?  Mayo?  Stuffing?  Mustard?  Cranberry sauce?




Chicken, bacon, lettuce, tomato, drizzled with maple sauce, mayo nixed due to my general dislike of all things mayo.

It was decent enough. A little overcooked, but overall, it ate.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Chicken, bacon, lettuce, tomato, drizzled with maple sauce, mayo nixed due to my general dislike of all things mayo.
> 
> It was decent enough. A little overcooked, but overall, it ate.




Maple syrup?  

Ever try blending that with mustard?

If you dislike mayo, have you ever attempted to make a classic homemade aioli - i.e. - garlic mayonnaise - as I did this evening?  (Garlic (lots; I do not understand the concept of moderation when cooking with garlic), egg yolk (organic, free range, tastes better, and is a lot better for the quality of life for the hens), salt, and olive oil).


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Maple syrup?
> 
> Ever try blending that with mustard?




No, but that does sound interesting. I might need to give that a go next time I make a homemade chicken sandwich.



> If you dislike mayo, have you ever attempted to make a classic homemade aioli - i.e. - garlic mayonnaise - as I did this evening?  (Garlic (lots; I do not understand the concept of moderation when cooking with garlic), egg yolk (organic, free range, tastes better, and is a lot better for the quality of life for the hens), salt, and olive oil).




There are only a handful of things containing mayo that I can endure. I did once make a cayenne pepper sauce that used mayo as a base, and the pepper disguised the flavor enough that I was able to eat it.

...gaw, I hate this. I'm fairly unsatisfied with what I ate, but I'm too full to go out and try for anything better.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Maple syrup with a smooth mustard, or even, one of those smooth, sweet, mustards (such as fig mustard), could work very well.

The only reason I mentioned aioli (apart from the fact that I had my French class this evening, thus, matters French were on my mind, and then I discovered a craving for homemade aioli as I had crab claws to hand, ten minutes work, glass of white Burgundy nearby to offer inspiration) is that classic aioli (i.e. the original, homemade garlic mayonnaise) is comprised of totally natural ingredients (the basics are olive oil, egg yolks, garlic, salt) i.e. no additives or preservatives, or weird chemicals, or funny e-numbers, some of which might be found in a jar of shop bought mayonnaise.


----------



## lizkat

Supper tonight is spicy stir fried chopped eggplant.  First coat the chopped eggplant (about three or four cups) with a little cornstarch after having sweated it with a bit of vinegar and salt, rinsed and patted dry, then fry until golden brown in some grapeseed oil and set aside.  Then put into the fry pan a little more oil,  couple tablespoons each of minced garlic and ginger, the chopped white parts and some of the green parts of four or five scallions (reserving a bit of the green parts for garnish) plus five or six little finely chopped green chiles...  fry that a little,  add dash of red pepper flake, couple tablespoons of soy sauce, a tad of rice vinegar, a little sugar and some water to make the sauce, thicken with a slurry made of a little more cold water and a tablespoon or so of cornstarch.  Then  add back the fried eggplant pieces and mix well over medium heat to coat with the sauce.   Kill the heat,  plate up the dish and garnish w/ some of the green parts of scallions and a teaspoon or so of sesame seeds.    Yeah no leftovers, so no clue if it's twice as hot the next day behind the pepper flake and chiles.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Supper tonight is spicy stir fried chopped eggplant.  First coat the chopped eggplant (about three or four cups) with a little cornstarch after having sweated it with a bit of vinegar and salt, rinsed and patted dry, then fry until golden brown in some grapeseed oil and set aside.  Then put into the fry pan a little more oil,  couple tablespoons each of minced garlic and ginger, the chopped white parts and some of the green parts of four or five scallions (reserving a bit of the green parts for garnish) plus five or six little finely chopped green chiles...  fry that a little,  add dash of red pepper flake, couple tablespoons of soy sauce, a tad of rice vinegar, a little sugar and some water to make the sauce, thicken with a slurry made of a little more cold water and a tablespoon or so of cornstarch.  Then  add back the fried eggplant pieces and mix well over medium heat to coat with the sauce.   Kill the heat,  plate up the dish and garnish w/ some of the green parts of scallions and a teaspoon or so of sesame seeds.    Yeah no leftovers, so no clue if it's twice as hot the next day behind the pepper flake and chiles.




I adore (adore, well, maybe, in this context, "love" will do just fine) aubergine (eggplant to Our Transatlantic Cousins) and always read recipes that feature them with greta interest and greedy enthusiasm.

This sounds delicious.

My recent (as in this year) discovery - with Asian style cooking, or dishes - is to add a dessertspoon or two of classic Asian fish sauce as well as soy sauce.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Artisan handmade sausages (chilli and fennel, 96% pork), with braised root vegetables.

Three sticks of celery, roughly chopped into large pieces, three medium to small onions, three medium carrots, and two leeks - all chopped roughly and in large pieces - along with a head (bulb) of garlic, the cloves - around nine or ten - individually peeled and halved - sautéed gently in a mix of butter (generous quantity) and some olive oil, until softened.

Then, a jug of stock is added and the vegetables will simmer away happily in that (with the lid on) for around half an hour, to 40-45 minutes; next, with the lid removed, they will cook for a further ten to fifteen minutes.


----------



## lizkat

Some sliced uncured honey-baked ham, heated up and served next to some steamed cauliflower, snap peas and carrot medallions.  Everything but the ham gets a drizzle of lemon-butter and shake of red pepper flake at serving time.  The ham gets attention from a tad of Dijon mustard along with the knife and fork.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Broccoli, pasta, garlic & anchovies.

Anchovies (a tin, Ortiz, chopped roughy, and added to the sauté pan with its oil, stirred into the olive oil until dissolved), and garlic (a full head/bulb, nine cloves), chopped very finely, two finely chopped onions, one carrot and one piece (or rib) of celery (very fine diced), all softened in olive oil.

Meanwhile, pasta is cooked in boiling stock; broccoli stems added around five minutes before the pasta is ready, and the florets three minutes later. Then, these are scooped out with a slotted spoon, and added to the sauté pan. 

A cup of cooking stock is reserved to be added to the sauté pan before serving.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Roasted tomatoes, which were added to gently sautéed onions, (three, finely chopped/diced), garlic (a head, minced in my Italian garlic crusher), anchovies, (a tin, Ortiz, chopped and then dissolved in olive oil); served with pasta.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Roasted tomatoes, which were added to gently sautéed onions, (three, finely chopped/diced), garlic (a head, minced in my Italian garlic crusher), anchovies, (a tin, Ortiz, chopped and then dissolved in olive oil); served with pasta.



Yumm!

Today I had something similar for lunch but not quite as fresh as yours. I sautéed some onions and garlic in butter, then threw in a small can of tomato sauce, oregano and various seasonings and cooked a chicken breast in it. Then a side of pasta-roni, I know it's cheating but it's quick and easy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Usually, I don't cook on a Saturday, but, it struck me that I have lots of lovely fresh food, purchased today in the farmers' market.

Hence, dinner is a sort of French themed dish: Braised celery, leek, onion, and carrot - all of these (lovely, organic) vegetables sautéed in butter first, until soft, along with a head of garlic (around 14 cloves, peeled and added when I added the leeks); then, stop is added, the heat reduced for 40 minutes.

In a separate copper sauté pan, three French style artisan sausages are browned slowly (the sort of slow sautéed cooking that takes the best part of at least half an hour); fresh French bread to accompany.

And a glass or two of French red wine from Burgundy: Côtes des Nuits Villages.


----------



## fooferdoggie

here is the most thrilling meal ever. some pork belly and some nut butter. not mixed togged I had the nut butter while the pork was cooking   when your body pretty much only lets you eat protein most days and eating fat can be a problem this is one of the few higher fat meals I can handle. I can eat this and go get my cholesterol tested and be fine.  but tomorrow I get carefully selected cheese good meat and veggies my big weekly splurge. time for a 20 mile bike ride.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening's dinner will be pasta with blue cheese sauce.  

The blue cheese sauce will be comprised of four different types of blue cheese (two types of Gorgonzola Cremosa, some Stilton, and some Bleu d'Auvergne), - to which shall be added, organic, double cream, steamed spinach and pasta.


----------



## lizkat

Weird day meal wise but wicked fun.  I had a generous egg salad on rye toast for a late breakfast. Then snacked on a few thin slices of honey ham rolled around long skinny green beans vinaigrette this afternoon.  Maybe that was lunch?   Just some steamed veggies for me this evening:   cauliflower, carrots, some dried marjoram and a handful of mixed organic greens piled on to wilt on into the rest at the end, topped on the plate with a drizzle of olive oil and a shake or two of salt and a little red pepper flake.    I have a feeling some popcorn might happen later.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Breakfast was a long time ago, but no less delicious for that:

Freshly squeezed orange juice:

Two boiled eggs, to something between soft and set: (The eggs were free range and organic, with yolks of a deep, apricot, burnt orange colour, and absolutely delicious).

Two slices of toast (multi-seed rye bread, organic, etc, bought in a local bakery, the sort of thing that weighed a bit like a brick when I bought it), with butter and homemade (though not by me; by the wife/partner of the guy from whom I purchase honey - from his own hives - in the ancient farmers' market) three-fruit marmalade.

And coffee: Prepared from a blend (of my own devising) of two different types of Ethiopian coffee, with organic, full fat, hot milk, and a dessertspoon of organic, double cream.


----------



## lizkat

I've been shopping for fresh things mostly via Instacart the past year. But I laid hands on a loaf of Heidelberg brand pumpernickel recently, from a supermarket where I used to shop in person.   And a pound of butter, which I use rarely enough as to forget to reorder it.   The bread is wonderful and usually made of flours from specialty grains grown just up into Quebec.

So my breakfasts of late have featured just coffee w/ milk and heavenly pumpernickel toast slathered with butter.

Eggs,  which I do like poached for breakfast sometimes.  have landed at lunch lately, usually with a handful of greens wilted onto them as the poaching time ends,  and sometimes with a bit of,,,, yes, ham,,,,  or salt and freshly ground black pepper. 

Anyway I went nuts when someone offered to shop for me off a custom list at my old supermarkets.  Landed some organic chicken breasts too,  which have been poached and frozen in broth for later reference. 

Tonight looks to be a balmy evening, so I'm making some fairly ad hoc gazpacho from doorstepped local tomatoes picked right before the killing frosts of last week.

Love Indian Summer,  hope this isn't the last of it, even though we're heading next to another stretch where the overnights will dip at least briefly below freezing.  Days though may still offer some good time outdoors.   I don't really miss the days of being a kid and being invited to shell a couple bushels of late peas this time of year.  I'll cop to liking being able to reach in the freezer and drag out a packet of frozen snap peas.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I've been shopping for fresh things mostly via Instacart the past year. But I laid hands on a loaf of Heidelberg brand pumpernickel recently, from a supermarket where I used to shop in person.   And a pound of butter, which I use rarely enough as to forget to reorder it.   The bread is wonderful and usually made of flours from specialty grains grown just up into Quebec.
> 
> So my breakfasts of late have featured just coffee w/ milk and heavenly pumpernickel toast slathered with butter.
> 
> Eggs,  which I do like poached for breakfast sometimes.  have landed at lunch lately, usually with a handful of greens wilted onto them as the poaching time ends,  and sometimes with a bit of,,,, yes, ham,,,,  or salt and freshly ground black pepper.
> 
> Anyway I went nuts when someone offered to shop for me off a custom list at my old supermarkets.  Landed some organic chicken breasts too,  which have been poached and frozen in broth for later reference.
> 
> Tonight looks to be a balmy evening, so I'm making some fairly ad hoc gazpacho from doorstepped local tomatoes picked right before the killing frosts of last week.
> 
> Love Indian Summer,  hope this isn't the last of it, even though we're heading next to another stretch where the overnights will dip at least briefly below freezing.  Days though may still offer some good time outdoors.   I don't really miss the days of being a kid and being invited to shell a couple bushels of late peas this time of year.  I'll cop to liking being able to reach in the freezer and drag out a packet of frozen snap peas.




Poached eggs (yum), poached organic chicken - and its delicious poaching broth - yes, yum....wilted greens, sigh.

And yes, enjoying the last of the locally grown (and wonderfully tasty) tomatoes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Homemade vegetable soup (with leeks, onions, garlic, celery and carrots) this evening.  

Horribly healthy and very tasty - not least because the vegetables were sautéed in butter before greeting the stock in which they then simmered slowly for the best part of an hour.


----------



## lizkat

Having for lunch?   Well, not this.

 (file under things we already knew or could have guessed?)









						Subway bread isn't bread, Irish court says
					

LONDON (AP) — Ireland’s Supreme Court has ruled that bread sold by the fast food chain Subway contains so much sugar that it cannot be legally defined as bread...




					apnews.com


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Having for lunch?   Well, not this.
> 
> (file under things we already knew or could have guessed?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subway bread isn't bread, Irish court says
> 
> 
> LONDON (AP) — Ireland’s Supreme Court has ruled that bread sold by the fast food chain Subway contains so much sugar that it cannot be legally defined as bread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com




So Subway sandwiches are, legally speaking, a kind of cake?


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> So Subway sandwiches are, legally speaking, a kind of cake?




Yep...  so the franchise can have it, and sell it [ ha, or yeah, just eat it]  but they must apply the Value Added Tax that accrues to pastries but not breads.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Asian takeout, this evening, with Mee Goreng (sometimes called Bami Goreng), - a dish I love (when done properly), but was not quite as nice as I had hoped, and Nasi Lemak, (which is considered to be the national dish of Malaysia) which was delicious, and which I shall certainly order again, but they only offer it at the week-end.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Nasi Lemak



I like Nasi Lemak too -- a Malaysian in-law introduced me to it--  and actually have all I need to make it except for some cucumber (which I prefer to tomatoes in the garnish for this one), but I figure I could maybe get away with a little chopped water chestnut or zucchini just to marinate first in a little juice or tamarind sauce.

Alas I'm far too lazy to contemplate the prep for that dish today...  I'm focused on a nice cauliflower and thinking to have some of that in a slapdash curry later on.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Asian take-out, for the second night running, the second night iI have had a take-out in over six months, as it happens.

I love to cook, and am an excellent chef, but was tired of cooking, and wanted something different.

Thus, dinner this evening comprised Nasi Lemak (I have discovered that I really, really, really, like this dish), and Nyonya Asam (that hot, sour flavour is simply wonderful).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An old - yet well loved - classic: Bacon (butcher's smoked bacon rashers), artisan (organic) sausages, organic cherry tomatoes, and organic, free range sautéed eggs.  

The classic English/Irish breakfast, but served for dinner, instead.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner took the form of pasta with cannellini beans; A large organic onion, diced finely, sautéed slowly in melted butter for almost twenty minutes was followed by a full head of organic garlic (14 cloves, I counted) minced; then, I added a (drained) can of Italian cannellini beans, plus a cup of the stock that the pasta was cooking in; torn spinach leaves were then added, and allowed to wilt; finally, the pasta (cooked in stock) was drained and added to the cannellini bean and garlic sauce and mixed. 

Dinner was then served.


----------



## Arkitect

Just a simple cheese omelette for lunch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Just a simple cheese omelette for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 709




Looks absolutely mouthwatering.

And lovely and runny, just the way I like (nay, love) omelettes, - for, far too many people overcook them - but this looks delicious.

Yum.

Do enjoy.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> Looks absolutely mouthwatering.
> 
> And lovely and runny, just the way I like (nay, love) omelettes, - for, far too many people overcook them - but this looks delicious.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> Do enjoy.



As they say… _baveuse_.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> As they say… _baveuse_.




A lovely word to describe a lovely dish.

Damn the French; not only is the song of their language beautiful (I'm studyng it at the moment), but they have a wonderful, exquisitely expressive, and specialised vocabulary for food, as well.


----------



## lizkat

Savory corn pancakes.  I make a fast batter w/ regular pancake mix,  the kind that requires adding an egg... but then add to that a cup of cooked corn kernels and some chopped fresh green parts of scallions or chives.  Serve with a dollop of nonfat Greek yogurt in lieu of sour cream, and a shake of Spanish smoked paprika. (Swap in some fresh dill for the other greenery and it's great w/ smoked salmon on the side.)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

There are some dishes that take-outs do far better than anything I could cook at home; so, with that in mind, I have ordered a biryani from a highly regarded place for dinner this evening.


----------



## lizkat

So it's a "scramblet" --  a busted omelet-- for me tonight...  sliced mushrooms and red bell pepper strips sautéd first in olive oil,  then wilt in some coarsely chopped mustard greens, then pour on an egg scrambled with a little milk, add some salt and black pepper.   Flip the cooking mixture around a few times with a fish turner and that's it.  Quick to prepare and enticing to savor the spicy fragrance of the mix... even before it lands on a warmed plate.  A side of multigrain toast with a little butter.  Nice October evening dish.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Slowly cooked scrambled egg (organic, free range eggs), in butter, seasoned with a little double cream, organic milk, sea salt, freshly ground back pepper, and served with ciabatta.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Slowly cooked scrambled egg (organic, free range eggs), in butter, seasoned with a little double cream, organic milk, sea salt, freshly ground back pepper, and served with ciabatta.



I love doing that myself, I add shredded cheese and chives to it and cook it at such a low temperature that it takes a long time to start curdling. Then I shut the head down and pull it out of the pan while still a bit wet, makes a perfect soft scramble but requires a lot of patience.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericgtr12 said:


> I love doing that myself, I add shredded cheese and chives to it and cook it at such a low temperature that it takes a long time to start curdling. Then I shut the head down and pull it out of the pan while still a bit wet, makes a perfect soft scramble but requires a lot of patience.




Shredded cheese (what sort?) sounds good, as do chives; chopped bacon would also work. 

A soft, soothing, yet supremely tasty meal.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Shredded cheese (what sort?) sounds good, as do chives; chopped bacon would also work.
> 
> A soft, soothing, yet supremely tasty meal.



Colby jack, it's very smooth when it melts. Bacon would also be a great addition for sure.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pasta with my own blue cheese sauce (made by melting several different pieces of roughly chopped blue cheese - Gorgonzola Cremosa, aged Cashel Blue, mature Stilton, and then, adding organic double cream), plus wilted spinach.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner (organic sautéed eggs, with fresh French bread) cooked, consumed and washing up done.

Also put some basmati rice on in the rice cooker (and cooked it) as I plan to cook Indonesian fried rice tomorrow, but couldn't resist stealing some of the just cooked rice and mixing it with one of the eggs - which I had put aside - that had over-cooked (to which was added a little sambal oelek, a little soya sauce, and a little kecap manis) as a separate culinary offering.


----------



## Alli

Anything I can throw in the hot air fryer. Mostly Brussels sprouts. OMG Those are so good crispy on the outside! But so are carrots. And everything else I have put in it.

Tonight, something with eggplant and portobello mushrooms.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Anything I can throw in the hot air fryer. Mostly Brussels sprouts. OMG Those are so good crispy on the outside! But so are carrots. And everything else I have put in it.
> 
> Tonight, something with eggplant and portobello mushrooms.




Brussels sprouts are also terrific either steamed or stir-fried (and pretty awful, when boiled).  I'd imagine that they roast pretty well, too.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Brussels sprouts are also terrific either steamed or stir-fried (and pretty awful, when boiled).  I'd imagine that they roast pretty well, too.



They roast amazingly well. 

I couldn’t do eggplant cause my eggplants went bad. Damnit! I just got them on Saturday.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> They roast amazingly well.
> 
> I couldn’t do eggplant cause my eggplants went bad. Damnit! I just got them on Saturday.




I love eggplant (aubergine) irrespective of how they are cooked.

Dinner this evening was my take (at least, for this evening) on Indonesian rice (some vague version of Nasi Goreng, a forgiving dish in terms of interpretation).

The recipe called for one day old rice, or, "old rice"; I had prepared a batch of basmati rice yesterday in the rice cooker, ready for today.

Finely chopped onions and carrots (organic) were sautéed over a pretty high heat; a half mug of frozen peas waited to join them in due course.

Half a very finely diced chilli pepper (seeds removed, you want heat in this dish, but nothing too explosive), plus a fat thumb of grated (and peeled) ginger also awaited in another small dish.   As did a small dish of minced garlic (a full head of garlic, peeled, chopped and minced).

Yet another small dish was home to chopped scallions/French onions.

In a bowl nearby, four small eggs (free range, organic), already whisked, were on stand by,.

Once the onions were translucent and carrots were softened, the finely chopped chilli, grated ginger and minced garlic were added, as were half the chopped French onions, stirring briskly.

Then, I added the peas.

A few minutes later, increased the heat, and added the egg mixture, stirring the lot with a whisk.

When the eggs were scrambled nicely, I added the day old (basmati) rice, breaking it down with a wooden spoon.

Once this was nicely mixed together, I made a small well, and added a generous teaspoon (a silver spoon somewhat larger - third to a half as large again - than a teaspoon, inherited from my grandmother) of sambal oelek, and mixed the rice through it; next to be added was shrimp paste - a generous dessertspoon; this, too, was mixed through; then two dessertspoons kecap manis (Indonesian sweet soy sauce) were added, and a teaspoon of ordinary soy sauce, the lot stirred through.

This was when I added the rest of the French onions.

Another minute or two on the stove top, stirring (and tasting) and it was ready to serve (and eat), at the table (table cloth, place mats, French napkins, proper trickery and cutlery and glassware).   And very tasty, it was, too.


----------



## Edd

Got these hot sauces from Hot Ones in the mail today. The Los Calientes is fucking great.


----------



## Alli

Roasted veggies with a vegetable sauce. Pretty good impersonation of cheese. It’s carrots, potato, and nutritional yeast. Scrumptious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Seconds from yesterday's delicious Indonesian rice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Debating whether to order in a takeaway, or prepare spaghetti carbonara (as I realise that I have everything I need to hand).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Have decided to order a Calzone from a well regarded Italian place.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

As a chef, (or home cook), I'm pretty good with pasta dishes (if known to double quantities of anchovies, or garlic, recommended in recipes), and make a seriously tasty risotto (a dish where a generous hand with butter is called for), but, I know my limitations, and equally, the limitations of my oven: For pizza, and for calzone, I am more than happy to leave mastery of such matters to the professionals.


----------



## lizkat

Edd70 said:


> Got these hot sauces from Hot Ones in the mail today. The Los Calientes is fucking great.
> View attachment 862




Wow.    The USPS no less.    Ballots maybe,  hot sauce express delivery!


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> They roast amazingly well.
> 
> I couldn’t do eggplant cause my eggplants went bad. Damnit! I just got them on Saturday.




I hate hate hate when that happens.   Peppers and eggplants are hard to tell when they're one day from going over, they can still look great.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I hate hate hate when that happens.   Peppers and eggplants are hard to tell when they're one day from going over, they can still look great.




I know the feeling.

Dinner this evening was a takeaway (a take out, though, due to Covid, delivered to my door) from what is probably the best Indian restaurant in the city.

An hour's wait, but a superb meal.

I chose the "vegetarian meal", even though I am not vegetarian, which was a set selection of vegetarian dishes; nevertheless, even though I am not vegetarian, Indian cuisine is one of those that has an excellent selection or variety of vegetarian dishes that are native to the cuisine; this evening's vegetarian meal included a delicious creamy vegetable korma, a slighty spicy potato dish, an excellent chickpea & spinach dish, pilau rice, a medley of vegetarian starters, (onion bhaji, vegetable pakora and a third), raita and onion naan bread.

Price wise, it was surprisingly reasonable, given the extremely good quality; I daresay that restaurants feel the need to attract and keep custom during these challenging Covid times.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> creamy vegetable korma,



This is what I almost always order when I get the opportunity for Indian. I also like Indian because of all the vegetarian options.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, best of all, there is more than enough left over for dinner this evening.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> And, best of all, there is more than enough left over for dinner this evening.



That’s always the best.

Last night I went for my husband’s all time favorite (and super easy!) supper and we had grits and eggs. We may have it again tonight. I got a new set of copper pans and it’s a delight to make eggs in them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> That’s always the best.
> 
> Last night I went for my husband’s all time favorite (and super easy!) supper and we had grits and eggs. We may have it again tonight. I got a new set of copper pans and it’s a delight to make eggs in them.




Copper pans?  


I love copper pans; I have a few Italian ones, and some French (Le Mauviel) copper pans - they are absolutely wonderful - a real pleasure - to cook with.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Copper pans?



These are the new non-stick, and they are absolutely divine! Not expensive, either.


----------



## Arkitect

Last night we had  friends over for dinner.
The final Covid lockdown looms…

Anyway.

For dessert I made an Apricot Frangipane Tarte.
There was not much left this morning.


----------



## Eric

Arkitect said:


> Last night we had  friends over for dinner.
> The final Covid lockdown looms…
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> For dessert I made an Apricot Frangipane Tarte.
> There was not much left this morning.
> 
> View attachment 997



Sounds yummy! At first glance it almost looks like eggs


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Last night we had  friends over for dinner.
> The final Covid lockdown looms…
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> For dessert I made an Apricot Frangipane Tarte.
> There was not much left this morning.
> 
> View attachment 997




Apricots?

Whimper.

I just love apricots...


----------



## Alli

Arkitect said:


> Last night we had  friends over for dinner.
> The final Covid lockdown looms…
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> For dessert I made an Apricot Frangipane Tarte.
> There was not much left this morning.
> 
> View attachment 997



One of my favorite things. I’m not allowed to get apricots, fresh or dried. I just gobble them down.


----------



## Arkitect

Alli said:


> One of my favorite things. I’m not allowed to get apricots, fresh or dried. I just gobble them down.




Dried fruit of any kind is my Kryptonite.

I will finish a bag of Medjool dates at a sitting… Same for Dried apricots. *sigh*


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> One of my favorite things. I’m not allowed to get apricots, fresh or dried. I just gobble them down.






Arkitect said:


> Dried fruit of any kind is my Kryptonite.
> 
> I will finish a bag of Medjool dates at a sitting… Same for Dried apricots. *sigh*




I love apricots in any shape or form, dried, fresh, in jam (the small Italian company Prunotto - I had the privilege of visiting one of their farms, where they kept their bees, where I was give a private tour some years ago, when I had visited the cheese festival in Piedmont, - they make an apricot jam where the fruit content is 135g of fruit per 100g of apricot jam) or in those amazing apricot tarts that one used to come across in French bakeries.


----------



## Huntn

Gutwrench said:


> I’m making fajitas and just realized I have no cilantro.



Leave it off, I’m not a fan.
... yes, late reply.


----------



## Gutwrench

Huntn said:


> Leave it off, I’m not a fan.
> ... yes, late reply.




You, me. Fight Club, now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I didn't get in to the city to visit the French bakery today. 

However, I spent some time busy at the stove, this evening. 

I might not have fresh French bread, but I do, (or did) have all of the ingredients to hand to prepare spaghetti carbonara (organic, free range, eggs, pancetta, parmesan, pecorino, organic double cream (just a little), butter, olive oil, spaghetti, black pepper).

This is a dish that requires insane quantities of parmesan (Parmigiano-Reggiano) cheese, (much the way that a really good risotto requires positively sinful quantities of butter - the sort of quantities that home cooks sometimes quail at using) - not just a dainty dusting as you are about to serve the dish. 

And, also, a generous hand with black pepper, and a generous quantity of pancetta (and not in tiny bites, either).  

I used a little of the pasta cooking liquid, - I had saved around a third of a cup, and about two dessertspoons of double cream, - which were added to the egg & cheese mix after the pasta had become warmly acquainted with the pancetta and its cooking oil (which by the, was a mix of olive oil, butter, and some of the delicious rendered fat from the pancetta).  

Anyway, warming, soothing, and very tasty.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Organic, free range, fresh eggs (from the best stall in the weekly farmers' market) were delivered this evening, hence, dinner was obvious: Eggs.  

My only debate was whether they would be poached or fried.

So, sautéed eggs (in olive oil), it was.  Simple, and delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lunch took the form of the last of the (organic) cherry tomatoes, sautéed, seasoned with sea salt and black pepper, and three sautéed eggs (free range, and organic). Simple yet tasty.


----------



## Edd

Breakfast takeout, as described in the menu:
The Dusty-O $12.25​English muffin topped with scallion cream cheese, smoked salmon, tomato, red onion, two poached eggs and hollandaise, served with home fries


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edd70 said:


> Breakfast takeout, as described in the menu:
> The Dusty-O $12.25​English muffin topped with scallion cream cheese, smoked salmon, tomato, red onion, two poached eggs and hollandaise, served with home fries




That sounds seriously delicious.


----------



## Edd

Scepticalscribe said:


> That sounds seriously delicious.



Indeed. I went into a food coma.


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> Breakfast takeout, as described in the menu:
> The Dusty-O $12.25​English muffin topped with scallion cream cheese, smoked salmon, tomato, red onion, two poached eggs and hollandaise, served with home fries



I don’t have any muffins or I’d totally make that right this minute.


----------



## Arkitect

Christmas Pudding!

Not something we're going to be eating until Christmas Day, but it needs preparing well in advance…

Dried fruits macerated in Dark Stout (Bath Ales).

Raisins, Sultanas, Currants, Prunes, Candied Ginger, Candied Citrus Peel.

Then this weekend all mixed with even more delicious goodies and steamed.

PS. The excess liquid is drained off and enjoyed separately. No good thing goes to waste.


----------



## Alli

I have half a white pizza left from last night, so I guess that’s what I’ll have today. I’m sure at some point my appetite will return.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Poached eggs, free range, organic, with toasted multi-seed brown bread.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Poached eggs, free range, organic, with toasted multi-seed brown bread.



That’s my favorite way to prepare eggs. But tonight we’re having portobello steak. Yum yum!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> That’s my favorite way to prepare eggs. But tonight we’re having portobello steak. Yum yum!




Portobello steak?  

What is that?  Sounds delicious.

I'm not vegetarian - the thought of never again enjoying Parma or Iberico ham is a major deterrent - but, from late spring, and over summer, (and indeed, until around Hallowe'en) - I am almost vegetarian, and do not feel a need for meat.

With the onset of real winter, that changes, and since last week, I have found myself thinking of beef (or fish) goulash, beef rending, and so on, with longing.  

That means that there will be a flavoursome, spicy stew on my culinary horizon in the relatively near future.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> Portobello steak?
> 
> What is that?  Sounds delicious.
> 
> I'm not vegetarian - the thought of never again enjoying Parma or Iberico ham is a major deterrent - but, from late spring, and over summer, (and indeed, until around Hallowe'en) - I am almost vegetarian, and do not feel a need for meat.
> 
> With the onset of real winter, that changes, and since last week, I have found myself thinking of beef (or fish) goulash, beef rending, and so on, with longing.
> 
> That means that there will be a flavoursome, spicy stew on my culinary horizon in the relatively near future.




I've been surviving on sandwiches, burritos, and Clif bars for the last few weeks. And, pan de muerto from a friend, along with my body-weight in Halloween candy. 
And, real food sounds amazing right now. I'd love a portobello steak, and some well-made pomme frites.


----------



## rdrr

Chicken cutlets, breaded in almond flour and parmesan cheese.  Rao's Arrabbiata sauce and topped with mozzarella cheese.   Roasted cauliflower (Salt, peper, cumin, paprika, cayenne pepper, evoo).   No pasta...  Low carb, high(ish) fat.  Not Keto!


----------



## hulugu

rdrr said:


> Chicken cutlets, breaded in almond flour and parmesan cheese.  Rao's Arrabbiata sauce and topped with mozzarella cheese.   Roasted cauliflower (Salt, peper, cumin, paprika, cayenne pepper, evoo).   No pasta...  Low carb, high(ish) fat.  Not Keto!




I really like roasted cauliflower as a replacement for pasta or rice. Good stuff.


----------



## lizkat

I'm still in special treat mode and some related no-frills time in the kitchen, so it's a sliced honey ham sandwich for my supper tonight, on toasted rye w/ brown mustard and dill relish...


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Portobello steak?



Basically just the cap of a large portobello mushroom, grilled as you would a piece of steak. I like them to replace a burger, too.


hulugu said:


> I really like roasted cauliflower as a replacement for pasta or rice. Good stuff.



I just discovered grilled cauliflower steak! I always keep cauliflower around because it’s so versatile.


----------



## Gutwrench

I’m thinking sweet rice with coconut milk and sliced mango. Why am I thinking about this at 6:30 am?  And yet I am. Looks like I’ll be picking up a mango  today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> I’m thinking sweet rice with coconut milk and sliced mango. Why am I thinking about this at 6:30 am?  And yet I am. Looks like I’ll be picking up a mango  today.




Sounds delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I feel like cooking again.  

Can't think why......

Anyway, I have taken some monkfish from the freezer; there will be fish goulash and fish rendang over the coming days.  

Rice (basmati) is soaking, and I am preparing a sort of vegetarian tom yum (hot and sour) dish for this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Vegetarian tom yum broth bubbling away: Carrots, onions, French onions, tomatoes, a full head of chopped Chinese cabbage (all organic, all purchased at the farmers' market early this morning) cheerfully simmering away in a broth with tom yum paste, Asian fish sauce, lemon grass, lime leaves, chilli, a thumb or two of ginger, and stock.   

And basmati rice.


----------



## lizkat

Breakin' out real breakfast food for supper tonight:  bacon, eggs, grits, home fries.    Have to use up some of my unauthorized recent purchases of stress-eating ingredients before I start thinking if's normal to have them around and so must almost be time to re-up.


----------



## Eric

Slow cooking a chicken tonight.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had two bowls of delicious tom yum broth (and two plates of basmati rice); happy sigh. That was tasty. 

Gosh, I was hungry and I had somehow (inexplicably) forgotten that I was hungry.  

It would seem that a diet of beer and crisps ("chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins), while adequate for a one day and/or night of an election count, does not quite cut it as adequate fuel, let alone nutrition, over an election count that runs to three or four days.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Had two bowls of delicious tom yum broth (and two plates of basmati rice); happy sigh. That was tasty.
> 
> Gosh, I was hungry and I had somehow (inexplicably) forgotten that I was hungry.
> 
> It would seem that a diet of beer and crisps ("chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins), while adequate for a one day and/or night of an election count, does not quite cut it as adequate fuel, let alone nutrition, over an election count that runs to three or four days.




I hate to think what I've done to my body's expectations about not only the sort of nutrition that will show up but the timing of it all as well. 

As for evidence, a friend of mine said she has quit writing down what she eats and when in a food journal..  from last Tuesday night and forward...  and plans not to pick up that pen again until sometime next week.

My own thoughts on that ran to "Lordy I hope there *aren't* tapes..."


----------



## lizkat

ericgtr12 said:


> Slow cooking a chicken tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1249




Still trying to figure out if I'd use a slow cooker (or an Instapot) often enough to justify it.  Would help if I'd actually write down how many times I slow cook or pressure cook anything to begin with.

Once in awhile I think of the free leftovers dropped off by my late youngest bro, he used to slow-cook batches of stuff like chili or venison stew and so forth back in the day... but then his wife would get home from work sometimes and say "oh I forgot to tell you there was a sale on frozen veggies, so you should realize there's no room in the freezer right now for this chili..."  -- and I'd be the beneficiary of that miscalculation.

My versions of such things are tasty but tend to get done more quickly, or parts of it done ahead and so less time marrying up the flavors of the rest of it.  There really is a difference between some of those creations and something that got at least the _equivalent_ of simmering on the back burner for 8 hours.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Still trying to figure out if I'd use a slow cooker (or an Instapot) often enough to justify it.  Would help if I'd actually write down how many times I slow cook or pressure cook anything to begin with.
> 
> Once in awhile I think of the free leftovers dropped off by my late youngest bro, he used to slow-cook batches of stuff like chili or venison stew and so forth back in the day... but then his wife would get home from work sometimes and say "oh I forgot to tell you there was a sale on frozen veggies, so you should realize there's no room in the freezer right now for this chili..."  -- and I'd be the beneficiary of that miscalculation.
> 
> My versions of such things are tasty but tend to get done more quickly, or parts of it done ahead and so less time marrying up the flavors of the rest of it.  There really is a difference between some of those creations and something that got at least the _equivalent_ of simmering on the back burner for 8 hours.



I love slow cooking, for the reasons you mentioned but also because with the pandemic we eat at home 100% of the time and there's time for it and often times it's a two day process. For example I brine the chicken for 24 hours and then slow cook it all day long, it always comes out super tender and flavorful. 

However, I do agree that you can achieve the same results in shorter time depending on how you make it. We've also recently gotten into using the instapot and that thing is awesome. We cooked a whole chicken in 18 minutes and it turned out great.


----------



## Alli

I have pretty much replaced the slow cooker/pressure cooker with the air fryer. I’m almost to the point where I’m replacing the microwave with the air fryer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My second night of vegetarian tom yum broth; again two bowls, warming, tasty, delicious.


----------



## Alli

I felt the need for something different tonight, so it’s Beyond burgers topped with cheese and sunny side up eggs, accompanied by mini tater tots.


----------



## hulugu

I made Korean tacos last night. Take some steak and cut into small pieces, then marinate with soy and brown sugar. Cook on the grill. Serve with kimchi, cilantro and a little crema made with Sriracha.  

I'd have taken a picture, but I had to fight the 10-year-old for keeps just to keep him from eating most of them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening's dish was a fish rendang: It comprised monkfish fillets that had been defrosted and marinated in freshly squeezed lemon juice (I didn't have lime), salt and brown sugar for the best part of twenty minutes. 

First, roughly sliced onions and red peppers were sautéed, then rendang paste - a few dessertspoons - were added and sautéed, a roughly chopped chilli pepper and thumb of ginger added, - gently sautéed - followed by coconut milk, and stock with Asian fish sauce which were both then added.

That was allowed to simmer away for around twenty minutes, after which I added the monkfish, (and its marinade) for a further seven to ten minutes or so.

Served with basmati rice.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> This evening's dish was a fish rendang: It comprised monkfish fillets that had been defrosted and marinated in freshly squeezed lemon juice (I didn't have lime), salt and brown sugar for the best part of twenty minutes.



It’s funny to me that people have to defrost fish or seafood. Living where I do, if it wasn’t caught this morning, it’s no good. It’s the thing I love most about living on the gulf coast.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> This evening's dish was a fish rendang: It comprised monkfish fillets that had been defrosted and marinated in freshly squeezed lemon juice (I didn't have lime), salt and brown sugar for the best part of twenty minutes.
> 
> First, roughly sliced onions and red peppers were sautéed, then rendang paste - a few dessertspoons - were added and sautéed, a roughly chopped chilli pepper and thumb of ginger added, - gently sautéed - followed by coconut milk, and stock with Asian fish sauce which were both then added.
> 
> That was allowed to simmer away for around twenty minutes, after which I added the monkfish, (and its marinade) for a further seven to ten minutes or so.
> 
> Served with basmati rice.




Oh nice. I'm making a tamale pie with roasted pork.


----------



## Alli

I’m enjoying country fried not chicken, with mashed potatoes, and a broccoli cauliflower medley.


----------



## hulugu

Alli said:


> It’s funny to me that people have to defrost fish or seafood. Living where I do, if it wasn’t caught this morning, it’s no good. It’s the thing I love most about living on the gulf coast.



The closest point for fresh seafood is Puerto Penasco, aka Rocky Point, in Sonora. Not a bad trip for a day, and definitely a good place for ceviche and fish tacos.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening's dinner will be fish rendang (seconds from yesterday), recipe as follows:
It comprised monkfish fillets that had been defrosted and marinated in freshly squeezed lemon juice (I didn't have lime), salt and brown sugar for the best part of twenty minutes.

First, roughly sliced onions and red peppers were sautéed, then rendang paste - a few dessertspoons - were added and sautéed, a roughly chopped chilli pepper and thumb of ginger added, - gently sautéed - followed by coconut milk, and stock with Asian fish sauce which were both then added.

That was allowed to simmer away for around twenty minutes, after which I added the monkfish, (and its marinade) for a further seven to ten minutes or so.

And Indonesian rice: First,"old rice" (yesterday's left over basmati - I deliberately made extra).

Finely diced onions and carrots (organic) sautéed, to which a cup of peas (from the freezer, but defrosted earlier) are added, and sautéed until soft; seasoned with sea salt and black pepper.

Then, the spices are added: a grated thumb of ginger (still haven't managed to remember to buy galangal), and a finely diced chilli pepper plus a full head of minced garlic, all sautéed, and a little brown sugar.  And finely chopped French onions.

Eggs (free range, organic) have already been whisked; then, they are added to the pan and scrambled.

This is when the old rice is added, and fried, and sautéed (even toasted); at this point, I made a well in the rice, and added some sambal paste, and some rendang paste into the well, and fried them off, and then stirred the rice through them.  Once that has been done, a dessertspoon (or two) of kecap manis, sweet Indonesian soy sauce, is added and fried off, and stirred and mixed through the rice.

And that is when dinner is served.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> It’s funny to me that people have to defrost fish or seafood. Living where I do, if it wasn’t caught this morning, it’s no good. It’s the thing I love most about living on the gulf coast.




Fresh seafood was what I loved when we lived in Maryland in the early 1950s for awhile, with the lawn rolling right down to an inlet off the Chesapeake Bay.  Crab fisherman would pull up to our docks and boathouse sometimes to escape typically abrupt signs of a storm...  and leave us part of their live catch in exchange for shelter.   Mmmmm.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Roasted root vegetables - the golden and orange autumnal colours are amazing - plus roasted tomatoes (in the same copper roasting tin).

So, to ingredients (all organic): Two heads of garlic, carrots, parsnips, onions, golden beets, sweet potato, and tomatoes, roasted in olive oil and seasoned with sea salt and black pepper.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Roasted root vegetables - the golden and orange autumnal colours are amazing - plus roasted tomatoes (in the same copper roasting tin).
> 
> So, to ingredients (all organic): Two heads of garlic, carrots, parsnips, onions, golden beets, sweet potato, and tomatoes, roasted in olive oil and seasoned with sea salt and black pepper.




Very tasty, and I served it with two dips:

My own homemade Sriracha dip: Sriracha sauce, plus creme fraiche and double cream; 

And: Creme fraiche, double cream, sea salt, brown sugar.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Roasted root vegetables - the golden and orange autumnal colours are amazing - plus roasted tomatoes (in the same copper roasting tin).
> 
> So, to ingredients (all organic): Two heads of garlic, carrots, parsnips, onions, golden beets, sweet potato, and tomatoes, roasted in olive oil and seasoned with sea salt and black pepper.



My kind of meal. Tonight I sautéed onions, garlic, and one white and one sweet potato. Served that as a side to Beyond burgers. Delish.


----------



## hulugu

I knocked out a simple homemade ramen with some left over beef and whatever vegetables were in the fridge. Also, salsa because we had some chiles to use up. 
I've got some beans on the slow-cooker for huevos rancheros in the morning, and I made a cocktail with hibiscus syrup and Topo Chico.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Last night, I had a homemade (mild, Korma style) chicken curry with basmati rice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Nasi Goreng: Spicy Indonesian fried rice: Very finely diced carrots, onions, grated ginger (around a thumb), minced garlic (a mere eight cloves), a very finely chopped chilli pepper, a half cup (a Le Creuset mug, not the formal US measurement) of defrosted frozen peas, chopped French onions, some chopped, poached, chicken thighs (organic, free range), - I had poached several yesterday - organic, free range eggs (whisked), day old basmati rice, rendang paste, sambal oelek, and kecap manis (sweet Indonesian soy sauce).


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> Nasi Goreng: Spicy Indonesian fried rice: Very finely diced carrots, onions, grated ginger (around a thumb), minced garlic (a mere eight cloves), a very finely chopped chilli pepper, a half cup (a Le Creuset mug, not the formal US measurement) of defrosted frozen peas, chopped French onions, some chopped, poached, chicken thighs (organic, free range), - I had poached several yesterday - organic, free range eggs (whisked), day old basmati rice, rendang paste, sambal oelek, and kecap manis (sweet Indonesian soy sauce).




I like that you describe the meal, while I'm like "homemade ramen."

Finely-diced carrots, grated ginger, minced garlic sautéed and sauce—oyster sauce, soy, fish sauce, and chili garlic. Add in chicken stock, and boil with bok choy. Then, I took some left-over beef that was reversed seared, sliced into thin planks and then soaked them in the boiling ramen soup for a bit. Add in 6-minute eggs that are soaked in soy and mirin, and finish with sesame seeds and green onions, and a hint of Sriracha.

It's not authentic or traditional, but it's a 30-minute recipe that makes a nice ramen soup.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> I like that you describe the meal, while I'm like "homemade ramen."
> 
> Finely-diced carrots, grated ginger, minced garlic sautéed and sauce—oyster sauce, soy, fish sauce, and chili garlic. Add in chicken stock, and boil with bok choy. Then, I took some left-over beef that was reversed seared, sliced into thin planks and then soaked them in the boiling ramen soup for a bit. Add in 6-minute eggs that are soaked in soy and mirin, and finish with sesame seeds and green onions, and a hint of Sriracha.
> 
> It's not authentic or traditional, but it's a 30-minute recipe that makes a nice ramen soup.




Sounds delicious, and thanks for sharing.

I usually describe not just the ingredients, but also the process, or method, as anyone who wishes to copy the dish, or try it out for themselves, can then feel free to try to do so.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds delicious, and thanks for sharing.
> 
> I usually describe not just the ingredients, but also the process, or method, as anyone who wishes to copy the dish, or try it out for themselves, can then feel free to try to do so.




Yeah, that's a really good idea. 

My son helped with the salsa. First, we roasted several chiles—Anaheim, Serrano and jalapeño—on the range. Then, we took canned tomatoes, salt, sugar, cilantro, onion and garlic and blended that together with the chiles. 

It came out a little hot for my wife's taste, but the boy and I ate some with chilaquiles for lunch. We're getting to the end of a grocery run, so I always take dried out corn tortillas and slice them into triangles and fry them in a little oil. 

Then, take the newly-made chips and sauté with some vegetables. Add a little tomato paste. Whip up some eggs in a bowl, and then pour that onto the chips and vegetables, and then grate some cheese on top. I prefer the fresh cheese from the Mexican market, but my kid likes colby jack better, so I tend to make a mix of both. 

Kids are funny. He eats these homemade meals that span several cultures and a couple of continents, and when I asked him what we should do for dinner, he wants pizza delivered.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> My son helped with the salsa. First, we roasted several chiles—Anaheim, Serrano and jalapeño—on the range. Then, we took canned tomatoes, salt, sugar, cilantro, onion and garlic and blended that together with the chiles.



Roasting the veggies first makes for a much more flavorful salsa.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening dinner was both simple, and tasty.

Sautéed eggs (free range, organic), fresh ciabatta with butter, and homemade (though not by me) raspberry jam, and coffee (central American) with organic hot milk.


----------



## Clix Pix

On another forum in which I hang out, someone -- a foodie -- described how he had prepared an Ethiopian meal of Injera and Doro Wat -- it really looked delicious!  There are several Ethiopian restaurants downtown in DC --  large Ethiopian population -- but I've never had their food.  Maybe when/if things settle down and restaurants are open under more normal conditions, I might find a place to have a new taste experience.   Looks and sounds really good, with various spices and the Injera, which is a sourdough sort of flatbread.  Rather than use utensils the diner scoops up the Doro Was with the Injera.    Since you folks here in this thread are presumably all fond of messing around in the kitchen, I thought I'd mention this intriguing dish, and maybe if some of you haven't prepared it or enjoyed it you might be interested in giving it a try!   The guy on Nikon Cafe said he found several good recipes online.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> On another forum in which I hang out, someone -- a foodie -- described how he had prepared an Ethiopian meal of Injera and Doro Wat -- it really looked delicious!  There are several Ethiopian restaurants downtown in DC --  large Ethiopian population -- but I've never had their food.  Maybe when/if things settle down and restaurants are open under more normal conditions, I might find a place to have a new taste experience.   Looks and sounds really good, with various spices and the Injera, which is a sourdough sort of flatbread.  Rather than use utensils the diner scoops up the Doro Was with the Injera.    Since you folks here in this thread are presumably all fond of messing around in the kitchen, I thought I'd mention this intriguing dish, and maybe if some of you haven't prepared it or enjoyed it you might be interested in giving it a try!   The guy on Nikon Cafe said he found several good recipes online.




I've heard of it, - and read about it - but never tried it, or seen it on a menu. 

Some of the "wats" (basically, spicy stews) can be very hot, and very spicy, from what I have read. 

I must see if I can attempt to replicate a version of this dish sometime.

Has the chap on Nikon Cafe recommended any specific version of this recipe?


----------



## Clix Pix

No, he just showed us a few photos of the meal -- it looked delicious! -- and I don't recall him saying where he'd got the recipe or which one he may have used specifically, but he did say he aimed to be as authentic as he could.   Next time I'm there on the forum I'll take a second look  at his post.   He did say something about preparing the Injera from scratch and that it took a couple of days right there before he was ready to move on to preparing the actual stew.  He did say that he eased up a bit on some of the spices used in the stew so that both he and his wife could really enjoy the meal without feeling their mouths burning up.  He also served it with some wine, and I didn't pay attention to what that was, either.   In one photo he showed the (hard-boiled?) egg slices on top of the stew and joked about yes, having both the chicken and the egg......


----------



## Clix Pix

OK, just looked again at the post on Nikon Cafe and this is what the guy wrote:

_We had Ethiopian food for dinner tonight.
Injera (Ethiopian Flatbread) made by fermenting Teff flour for 2 days (a la sourdough) and the Ethiopian national dish, Doro Wat, a very spicy chicken stew. Everything was home made, including the Berbere spice mix (a mix of Coriander Seeds, Cumin Seeds, Green Cardamom Seeds, Dried Red Chili Peppers, Whole Allspice Berries, Whole Cloves, Fenugreek Seeds, Black Peppercorns, Sweet Paprika, Ground Cinnamon, Ground Ginger, Ground Turmeric, Ground Nutmeg, and Salt)

Injera is used as an eating utensil. A variety of stews, vegetables and/or salads are placed on a large piece of injera and guests use their right hands to tear portions of the injera which are used for gripping the food. The porous texture of the injera makes it ideal for soaking up the juices._

I read through the thread and he didn't cite any specific recipe, but I think there are some online, and probably a few are more authentic than others.   The main focus of his thread was to share the photos, since Nikon Cafe is a photo site, primarily, rather than a cookery site, so he probably didn't feel the need to share the specific recipe or source(s) of such.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> OK, just looked again at the post on Nikon Cafe and this is what the guy wrote:
> 
> _We had Ethiopian food for dinner tonight.
> Injera (Ethiopian Flatbread) made by fermenting Teff flour for 2 days (a la sourdough) and the Ethiopian national dish, Doro Wat, a very spicy chicken stew. Everything was home made, including the Berbere spice mix (a mix of Coriander Seeds, Cumin Seeds, Green Cardamom Seeds, Dried Red Chili Peppers, Whole Allspice Berries, Whole Cloves, Fenugreek Seeds, Black Peppercorns, Sweet Paprika, Ground Cinnamon, Ground Ginger, Ground Turmeric, Ground Nutmeg, and Salt)
> 
> Injera is used as an eating utensil. A variety of stews, vegetables and/or salads are placed on a large piece of injera and guests use their right hands to tear portions of the injera which are used for gripping the food. The porous texture of the injera makes it ideal for soaking up the juices._
> 
> I read through the thread and he didn't cite any specific recipe, but I think there are some online, and probably a few are more authentic than others.   The main focus of his thread was to share the photos, since Nikon Cafe is a photo site, primarily, rather than a cookery site, so he probably didn't feel the need to share the specific recipe or source(s) of such.....




Thanks a million.

If preparing such a dish, I would forego the injera; I'm not a baker, and am agnostic about the pursuit for utter authenticity if it inconveniences (or annoys) me too much - cooking should be fun, after all, rather than a procession of swear words brought about by frustration and growing annoyance, which is expressed in increasing bad temper, the upshot of which is you don't actually get to enjoy the meal. 

But a spicy Ethiopian style stew - or, an Ethiopian inspired stew (served with some starch such as bread, - naan bread could work well - or rice, or polenta, or somethings similar, potato, pasta.....) could be a fun dish to try to prepare sometime.


----------



## Alli

I adore Ethiopian food. But I also love Indian and being able to eat with the bread.


----------



## Clix Pix

In general I am not a bread person but I DO like Naan and pita breads and, yes, both are lovely for dunking right into a juicy curry or some other dish.....


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> In general I am not a bread person but I DO like Naan and pita breads and, yes, both are lovely for dunking right into a juicy curry or some other dish.....




I often enough have for breakfast just a warmed pita cut into 8ths with some hummus when I forgot to make "today's oatmeal yesterday".    Don't think I'd do that if I were commuting into an office though...  the garlic...


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> In general I am not a bread person but I DO like Naan and pita breads and, yes, both are lovely for dunking right into a juicy curry or some other dish.....



We had a beluga lentil braise with naan for dinner tonight. Scrumptious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I adore Ethiopian food. But I also love Indian and being able to eat with the bread.



Oh, yes, yum.  



Clix Pix said:


> In general I am not a bread person but I DO like Naan and pita breads and, yes, both are lovely for dunking right into a juicy curry or some other dish.....



French breads, Italian breads, and, indeed, those dark German breads will all also pass the bread test (as do both naan and pitta breads).


lizkat said:


> I often enough have for breakfast just a warmed pita cut into 8ths with some hummus when I forgot to make "today's oatmeal yesterday".    Don't think I'd do that if I were commuting into an office though...  the garlic...



I'll hold back on the garlic - and exercise a degree of commendable restraint - if I am about to visit my dentist; but, rarely otherwise. 


Alli said:


> We had a beluga lentil braise with naan for dinner tonight. Scrumptious.



Sounds delicious.

No cooking today, as I was studying for (and then, attending) my online French class today.


----------



## hulugu

Clix Pix said:


> On another forum in which I hang out, someone -- a foodie -- described how he had prepared an Ethiopian meal of Injera and Doro Wat -- it really looked delicious!  There are several Ethiopian restaurants downtown in DC --  large Ethiopian population -- but I've never had their food.  Maybe when/if things settle down and restaurants are open under more normal conditions, I might find a place to have a new taste experience.   Looks and sounds really good, with various spices and the Injera, which is a sourdough sort of flatbread.  Rather than use utensils the diner scoops up the Doro Was with the Injera.    Since you folks here in this thread are presumably all fond of messing around in the kitchen, I thought I'd mention this intriguing dish, and maybe if some of you haven't prepared it or enjoyed it you might be interested in giving it a try!   The guy on Nikon Cafe said he found several good recipes online.



There's a well-loved Ethiopian restaurant here, and it's been a weird experience ordering take-out because if you ate there in normal times, they'd bring you as much Injera as you wanted. But, with take-out you have to tell them how much you want and I'm a little embarrassed to tell them. 

Last night was an interesting recipe of an indian-style shepherd's pie. Basically cook the lentils, and vegetables like carrots and celery, and make a gravy. Then, make mashed potatoes, but rather than milk use butter, yogurt, and the potato water. Assemble and roast in the oven. 

My son's buddy, who is part of our education pod for COVID, has decided to be a vegetarian, so he came over and just absolutely destroyed his portion. We sent him home with leftovers and the recipe.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> There's a well-loved Ethiopian restaurant here, and it's been a weird experience ordering take-out because if you ate there in normal times, they'd bring you as much Injera as you wanted. But, with take-out you have to tell them how much you want and I'm a little embarrassed to tell them.




I'd imagine that they would be happy to learn that some people love their food to the extent where they blush to order more injera.



hulugu said:


> Last night was an interesting recipe of an indian-style shepherd's pie. Basically cook the lentils, and vegetables like carrots and celery, and make a gravy. Then, make mashed potatoes, but rather than milk use butter, yogurt, and the potato water. Assemble and roast in the oven.
> 
> My son's buddy, who is part of our education pod for COVID, has decided to be a vegetarian, so he came over and just absolutely destroyed his portion. We sent him home with leftovers and the recipe.




Sounds as though it was a very tasty dish; care to share the recipe here? 

I love a good lentil dish, (and Indian cuisine does lentils - and many vegetarian dishes - exceptionally well), but, with some vegetarian dishes, the challenge is to make them very flavoursome.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading recipes for French lentil dishes (puy lentils) and sausages.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner shall be Puy Lentils, and artisan sausages (French style artisan sausages), plus braised leeks in a vinaigrette dressing.

In one sauté pan, the leeks were braised in stock gently for around ten minutes, then removed, and placed in a dish to which French dressing (olive oil, cider vinegar, honey, sea salt, black pepper, minced garlic (about five cloves), and Dijon mustard, all whisked together) has been added; the leeks and the dressing shall be together for well over an hour by the time they are to be served.

In another sauté pan, a classic mirepoix, or soffritto, very finely chopped (diced) carrot, celery and onion were sautéed together until soft; a head of minced garlic (around nine or ten cloves) was added, as was finely chopped pancetta.  This was sautéed gently until everything was soft.

At this stage, as I didn't wish to use a tin of tomatoes this evening (that can wait until deeper winter), I added two dessertspoons of tomato puree, and then the puy lentils, and stirred them, seasoning them in the pan, for a few minutes.

Next, I added stock, including the reserved stock that the leeks had been braised in.

The lentils will now simmering away softly for around an hour - perhaps even 70 minutes - in their stock; six, fat, artisan sausages are in a sauté pan; they will be browned and then added to the lentil pan for a further ten or, more likely, twenty minutes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was delicious, though I say so myself.


----------



## Huntn

*What's for Thanksgiving 26 Nov 2020?*
For 3 of us, we are going simple today, a 6LB roasted chicken, broccoli casserole, sweet potatoes (mashed potatoes for different tastes), and rolls.


----------



## lizkat

Poached chicken, steamed broccoli florets, mashed sweet potatoes, pan stuffing (sautéed celery, onions, garlic, carrots, mushrooms, toasted artisan bread cubes, chicken broth, spices and herbs --  salt, black pepper, thyme, marjoram, summer savory (like sage)).


----------



## Alli

Two people, two pies. They’re almost gone. Haven’t started the ice cream yet.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Poached chicken, steamed broccoli florets, mashed sweet potatoes, pan stuffing (sautéed celery, onions, garlic, carrots, mushrooms, toasted artisan bread cubes, chicken broth, spices and herbs --  salt, black pepper, thyme, marjoram, summer savory (like sage)).




Sounds delicious.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'd imagine that they would be happy to learn that some people love their food to the extent where they blush to order more injera.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as though it was a very tasty dish; care to share the recipe here?
> 
> I love a good lentil dish, (and Indian cuisine does lentils - and many vegetarian dishes - exceptionally well), but, with some vegetarian dishes, the challenge is to make them very flavoursome.




It's this one: https://www.feastingathome.com/vegetarian-shepherds-pie/


----------



## thekev

Scepticalscribe said:


> Thanks a million.
> 
> If preparing such a dish, *I would forego the injera*; I'm not a baker, and am agnostic about the pursuit for utter authenticity if it inconveniences (or annoys) me too much - cooking should be fun, after all, rather than a procession of swear words brought about by frustration and growing annoyance, which is expressed in increasing bad temper, the upshot of which is you don't actually get to enjoy the meal.




If you can find it at an ethnic market, the stuff is amazing. I wouldn't forego it. Maybe it's that the US has terrible bread.



Scepticalscribe said:


> I love a good lentil dish, (and Indian cuisine does lentils - and many vegetarian dishes - exceptionally well), but, with some vegetarian dishes, the challenge is to make them very flavoursome.




I really like Indian food, but most of the stuff they serve at Indian restaurants in the US is basically stuff you would serve at a large dinner there, like a wedding or something of that sort. It's all delicious though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sautéed eggs (organic, free range), with toasted rye bread, and coffee (Costa Rican, and served with hot milk).


----------



## hulugu

Chicken pot pie on deck for dinner. 

Crank oven to 425F. And, warm up pan and sear chicken in olive oil until cooked, and then set aside. I prefer to cover meat, and wait until it's cooler to cut it up into cubes. 

Get 2 cups flour and 2/3 cup + 2 tbls shortening with a bit of salt and six tablespoons water. Combine flour and salt, cut in shortening with pastry blender. Mix in cold water with fork, divide dough in half, and shape into two balls. Wrap one in plastic wrap, take the other and roll it out. Fold into quarters, and then put in into a pie plate, and unfold. Trim. 

Melt butter. Add onion, and cook until tender. Add salt and pepper, and flour. Stir in chicken broth, and milk. And cook until thickened. Then, throw in vegetables and chicken until nearly cooked through. Spoon into crust-lined pie plate. 

Take the other dough out of refrigerator and roll out. Place on pie, and fix the edges. Bake until golden. 

Wait five minutes so you don't burn the shit out of your mouth, and eat. 

I usually make two of them at once because my kid will destroy one by himself if we're not paying attention.


----------



## Alli

I went all out today. Salmon, carrots, and broccoli with jerk seasoning. I must remember that salmon is not my favorite fish.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I went all out today. Salmon, carrots, and broccoli with jerk seasoning. I must remember that salmon is not my favorite fish.
> 
> View attachment 1647




Just let me know if there are leftovers and I will beam myself down to the Gulf to take them off your hands..

That looks delicious!


----------



## Huntn

Vegetable spaghetti with  basil tomatoes sauce, ground Turkey and meatballs, seasoned with minced onion and minced garlic, hmm.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading recipes for beef goulash, and for baked Camembert.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Vegetable spaghetti with  basil tomatoes sauce, ground Turkey and meatballs, seasoned with minced onion and minced garlic, hmm.



Anything with basil and garlic is ok in my book!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Anything with basil and garlic is ok in my book!




Likewise.

On the rare occasions a recipe does not call for garlic - and there are a few, a very few, in my culinary repertoire - I think to mention it; otherwise, I have been known to double, or treble, the quantity of garlic suggested by a recipe.


----------



## lizkat

Something tonight involving summer squash, mushrooms, red bell peppers, broccoli, carrots, yes garlic, green onions and some long pasta.   A homebrew version of a vegetable lo mein, basically.   Stuff from the large haul of fresh produce from an Aldi's that I had Instacart bring over here.  before the weather turned bad overnight.  That order was one of the better ideas I had and acted on this week if I do say so.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Something tonight involving summer squash, mushrooms, red bell peppers, broccoli, carrots, yes garlic, green onions and some long pasta.   A homebrew version of a vegetable lo mein, basically.   Stuff from the large haul of fresh produce from an Aldi's that I had Instacart bring over here.  before the weather turned bad overnight.  That order was one of the better ideas I had and acted on this week if I do say so.




Sounds delicious.

How did you season it?  I'm always on the look-out for tasty vegetarian (and other) Asian dishes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner will take the form of a slow, spicy, warming goulash.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner - which won't be ready for a few hours yet, will take the form of a spicy, and flavoursome, beef goulash.

Earlier this morning, in the farmers' market, among other purchases, I treated myself to some organic stewing beef, as I realised last week that I had no beef in the freezer, and I have been craving a spicy stew. Actually, I requested that the portion I bought be divided between two bags.

Then, this afternoon, quite some time ago, (those lying recipes that advise "prep 10 minutes" are lying through their teeth), I diced the contents of one of these bags into very small pieces, and then proceeded to sauté it slowly, in a mix of olive oil and butter, so that it took on a nice brown colour. This sort of browning takes time, as one cannot crowd the pan, as the beef will then steam, rather than browning; thus, you brown the meat in batches, removing the browned meat with a slotted spoon, putting it aside in a dish, and then adding more meat to the pan to brown.

Once the stewing beef was all browned - and reserved in a dish - I poured more olive oil to the dish, and sautéed some diced pancetta (which will give a salty bacon/pork flavour to the dish).

Because I like garlic, I next added around a head of garlic (peeled and very roughly halved, the individual cloves of garlic separated) to the pan, let that soften, and then returned the browned stewing beef to the pan with the garlic and pancetta.

At this stage the specific seasonings for Hungarian (or Austrian) style goulash - caraway seeds and sweet paprika and hot paprika were added; every Hungarian recipe calls for a lot more paprika than you think you will need - we are talking tablespoons, dessertspoons, by way of quantity, - were added and sautéed with the meat for a few minutes (roughly two-three dessertspoons of Hungarian sweet paprika, and a half a dessertspoon of Hungarian hot paprika).

The contents of the pan - browned meat, pancetta, roughly chopped garlic and seasonings - were placed in a copper casserole dish (the oven had been heating up nicely for the previous hour and a half) along with some stock, more than sufficient to cover them completely, and a tablespoon of tomato puree.

This was then placed in the oven for over an hour, at a low heat.

Meanwhile, the copper sauté pan was summoned into action again, when fresh olive oil and butter were added (having been washed and dried first); roughly chopped onion, green pepper and carrot (two peppers, three carrots and six medium onions) were slowly sautéed; when they softened (a process that took the best part of 40-50 minutes), I added minced garlic (almost a full head), and the inevitable teaspoon of caraway seeds and a further dessertspoon of Hungarian sweet paprika.

Once these had sautéed together for a few minutes, the vegetable contents of the sauté pan were added to the casserole dish, (which was briefly removed from the oven), as was a tin of Italian tomatoes (San Marzano), already chopped and seasoned and ready and waiting in a bowl, while the empty tomato tin was summoned into use when filled with water to rinse out what was left of the tomato juices, and this, too, was added to the casserole dish, which was then returned to the oven to work its magic for a number of hours, at least three, preferably four, perhaps more.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner - though I say so myself - was quite utterly delicious.

I served it with fresh French bread (didn't fancy rice, potatoes or noodles) and a glass of rich, robust, red wine that had been breathing away to itself for the best part of six hours.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Am preparing a pasta dish; A soffritto - very finely diced carrot, onion and celery, softened, plus a small jar of anchovies (dissolved into the olive oil), a head (bulb) of garlic, peeled, separated into cloves, halved and roughly chopped, a little broccoli, diced, and shredded kale.  Plus fresh pasta, linguine.


----------



## hulugu

Make a quiche for breakfast. 

Fried bacon and spinach with garlic. Took 1 cup of milk and six eggs, stir until foamy. Add 1/3 cup of cheese—this time cheddar. And, then pour into a blind-baked crust.


----------



## Alli

Kind of a vegetable/bean stew. It came out more soupy than I’d expected, so I served it over rice. Bread with a lovely spinach pesto and topped with fresh grated Parmesan.


----------



## hulugu

Kiddo destroyed the quiche, and my wife had to fight tooth and nail to get any of it. Which is funny because when I described what I was making he said it "sounds gross." 

Apparently, bacon, cheese and spinach is good when tucked into eggs and pie crust.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> Apparently, bacon, cheese and spinach is good when tucked into eggs and pie crust.



When starting the unit on food in French I, I always described quiche as an omelette in a pie crust. That was always good enough for the most limited 9th grader.


----------



## hulugu

Alli said:


> When starting the unit on food in French I, I always described quiche as an omelette in a pie crust. That was always good enough for the most limited 9th grader.




Yeah, weirdly that didn't work. He did not buy into the idea until I made it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> Kiddo destroyed the quiche, and my wife had to fight tooth and nail to get any of it. Which is funny because when I described what I was making he said it "sounds gross."
> 
> Apparently, bacon, cheese and spinach is good when tucked into eggs and pie crust.




Spinach always, but always, goes exceptionally well with eggs.

As does bacon.

Now, cheese, well, that is a bit more subjective....

but, but, but,

as it happens, I am exceedingly partial to cheese, and cheese goes well with bacon, and very well eggs, and - yes - extremely well with spinach.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Spinach always, but always, goes exceptionally well with eggs.
> 
> As does bacon.
> 
> Now, cheese, well, that is a bit more subjective....
> 
> but, but, but,
> 
> as it happens, I am exceedingly partial to cheese, and cheese goes well but bacon, and very well eggs, and - yes - extremely well with spinach.





Spinach omelet,  mmmm..     And I like mushrooms in the mix there sometimes as well.

Mushrooms with lentils also, love that combo with lamb stew in springtime.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Spinach omelet,  mmmm..     And I like mushrooms in the mix there sometimes as well.
> 
> Mushrooms with lentils also, love that combo with lamb stew in springtime.




Spinach and poached eggs.......yum.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And did I mention kale, or chard, with poached eggs? 

Yum.


----------



## lizkat

Chard or kale ribbons mixed w/ mashed potatoes:  Colcannon.   Great dish.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Chard or kale ribbons mixed w/ mashed potatoes:  Colcannon.   Great dish.




As long as you are also generous with butter....or olive oil and/or cream...

And served with just a little bit of diced fried/sautéed bacon, or pancetta, for some extra flavour.......


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> And did I mention kale, or chard, with poached eggs?
> 
> Yum.



Anything with poached eggs. That is my favorite way to have eggs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Anything with poached eggs. That is my favorite way to have eggs.




Agreed; must admit that I love poached eggs, as well.


----------



## Edd

Here’s a ramen hack I learned recently. Can’t believe I haven’t done this before. Just use basic cheap ramen packs.

Fresh garlic and ginger (chopped). Sauté in olive oil

Make ramen in same pot (with packet if you like)

Add in one scoop of peanut butter per serving

Add spices (cayenne pepper, sesame seeds, coriander, red pepper flakes)

Serve with fresh cilantro, lime juice, and green onions on top

So, so good. You can obviously play with the spices to your preference. Hard to screw this up.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A hack that has only dawned on me over the past year, and it works really well, adding depth and flavour to whatever dish you have in mind to prepare: Cook pasta, or noodles, or ramen, in stock (rather than in boiling water).  If you don't have homemade stock (an occasional luxury, sometimes, I will poach chicken which will give me a super stock that I can use as soup, or for risotto, or paella, but also goes superbly well with pasta, or ramen noodles) a decent quality stock cube will readily suffice instead.


----------



## lizkat

Today I'm using the last of a bonanza of little market-sized yellow summer squash they still had on offer at Aldi's when I re-upped on fresh produce. That squash doesn't come from around here in winter, but it's a favorite of mine for a sauté of mixed veggies.   So for lunch I sauteéd in olive oil a little minced garlic, some sliced onions and baby bella mushrooms with half-rounds of the yellow squash, a handful of spinach, some julienned carrot...  seasoned with Mediterranean herbs, salt, a couple grinds of black pepper and stuffed it into toasted pita halves.  Divine on a snowy winter afternoon.  Now I'm only sorry it was the last of that squash!


----------



## Joe

I'm having a poke bowl from Pokeworks


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Today, I placed an order for fish which will be delivered next week; as my Christmas shall take occur in solitary splendour, it seemed a good idea to treat myself to stuff that I like, prawns, shrimp, crab, monkfish, smoked salmon, gravadlax, a fish mix for soup, and so on.

Over the Christmas period, I plan to have various spicy fish soups, the kind you find in Iberian cooking; then, again, there is also Hungarian fish goulash, and Scandinavian fish soup/broth specialties.  Plus good old chowder.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Free range, organic, eggs, sautéed in butter, with fresh, Fresh bread.  Simple, yet very tasty.


----------



## Alli

I flipped my time switch today and made fried rice, just like our ama (house-lady) from Taiwan taught me. It was scrumptious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I flipped my time switch today and made fried rice, just like our ama (house-lady) from Taiwan taught me. It was scrumptious.
> View attachment 1916




That looks amazing, and I bet it tasted absolutely delicious.

I love - just love - Asian style rice dishes. 

And - should you care to share the recipe - I will devour it most faithfully (figuratively, by the act of reading, and  literally, by polishing off a plate of the dish) and with boundless gratitude.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> That looks amazing, and I bet it tasted absolutely delicious.
> 
> I love - just love - Asian style rice dishes.
> 
> And - should you care to share the recipe - I will devour it most faithful and with boundless gratitude.



Unfortunately, it’s one of those that is, watch as I make it and throw in whatever you remember. If you feel you left something out, throw in something else. It was delicious. And I managed to get the peppers out before serving (for a change).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Already thinking about - and debating - what to prepare for dinner.......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Unfortunately, it’s one of those that is, watch as I make it and throw in whatever you remember. If you feel you left something out, throw in something else. It was delicious. And I managed to get the peppers out before serving (for a change).




Perhaps I shall prepare an Asian rice dish of some description tomorrow evening, then, as I just love those Asian inspired rice dishes.

Possibly pasta this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Unfortunately, it’s one of those that is, watch as I make it and throw in whatever you remember. If you feel you left something out, throw in something else. It was delicious. And I managed to get the peppers out before serving (for a change).




Chilli peppers, or ordinary peppers?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pasta in Gorgonzola sauce (Gorgonzola Cremosa - generous quantities - melted, then, double cream added) with shredded kale.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A simple and tasty dinner of pasta, my own Gorgonzola sauce (melted Gorgonzola Cremosa and double cream) and shredded kale cooked in the sauce.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Chilli peppers, or ordinary peppers?



Chili peppers from my garden.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Chili peppers from my garden.




A climate that allows you to grow chilli peppers in your garden?  

Sigh.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> A climate that allows you to grow chilli peppers in your garden?
> 
> Sigh.



Like I said in the Weather thread - we normally have only about 6 days of winter here. Having temperatures in the 40s in December is rare.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Like I said in the Weather thread - we normally have only about 6 days of winter here. Having temperatures in the 40s in December is rare.




Whimper.

Whimper.  

Whimper.

Sigh.

Over the years, I have spent a number of winters - and Christmas - abroad, in countries with troubled politics, conflict zones, profoundly unstable and unjust societies, basket-case economies, but wonderful weather.  

I suppose that one cannot expect to have everything in this world.......


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Over the years, I have spent a number of winters - and Christmas - abroad, in countries with troubled politics, conflict zones, profoundly unstable and unjust societies, basket-case economies, but wonderful weather.
> 
> I suppose that one cannot expect to have everything in this world.......



That’s what I tell myself every time I think about our newly elected senator, Coach Clueless Tommy Tuberville. Take the good with the bad.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> That’s what I tell myself every time I think about our newly elected senator, Coach Clueless Tommy Tuberville. Take the good with the bad.



If you ever needed proof that college football is the most important thing in the state of Alabama.....


----------



## hulugu

It was the kid's last day at school on Thursday, so I made him a celebratory dinner of home-made ribs, scalloped potatoes, sautéed spinach, and cornbread. 

First, knocked together a whiskey-molasses BBQ sauce. Start with onions and whiskey, cook the onions down. Add ketchup, molasses, brown sugar, honey, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes, Worcestershire sauce, and red wine vinegar. Cook to a boil, then let simmer for a bit. 

Set aside and cool. Next, make a dry rub with brown sugar, salt, cayenne, cumin, black pepper, and paprika. Rub into the meat. Ideally, refrigerate for a least an hour, or more. I then make a braising liquid with honey and apple cider vinegar and a little water. When it's time to cook, cover the ribs with foil, add the braising liquid, and toss them in the oven. 

I saute spinach with just a little olive oil, salt and pepper. And, I make my own cornbread. 

When the ribs are nearly done, remove them from foil packets, and set aside braising liquid. Cook the braising liquid down. Then, mix that with the BBQ sauce and slather the ribs. Cook for a few minutes so the sauce sets in, but don't burn it. Serve with bibs. 

I usually reserve some ribs for the slow-cooker and make short-rib tostadas the next day. I cook the ribs with chiles, and then blend up the chiles to make a red sauce. Then, serve that on rib meat served with cheese and beans, a little avocado and cilantro to set it off. 

Tonight was a vegetable stir-fry.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> First, knocked together a whiskey-molasses BBQ sauce. Start with onions and whiskey, cook the onions down. Add ketchup, molasses, brown sugar, honey, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes, Worcestershire sauce, and red wine vinegar. Cook to a boil, then let simmer for a bit.



That sounds exceptional! Will have to give it a try.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> It was the kid's last day at school on Thursday, so I made him a celebratory dinner of home-made ribs, scalloped potatoes, sautéed spinach, and cornbread.
> 
> First, knocked together a whiskey-molasses BBQ sauce. Start with onions and whiskey, cook the onions down. Add ketchup, molasses, brown sugar, honey, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes, Worcestershire sauce, and red wine vinegar. Cook to a boil, then let simmer for a bit.
> 
> Set aside and cool. Next, make a dry rub with brown sugar, salt, cayenne, cumin, black pepper, and paprika. Rub into the meat. Ideally, refrigerate for a least an hour, or more. I then make a braising liquid with honey and apple cider vinegar and a little water. When it's time to cook, cover the ribs with foil, add the braising liquid, and toss them in the oven.
> 
> I saute spinach with just a little olive oil, salt and pepper. And, I make my own cornbread.
> 
> When the ribs are nearly done, remove them from foil packets, and set aside braising liquid. Cook the braising liquid down. Then, mix that with the BBQ sauce and slather the ribs. Cook for a few minutes so the sauce sets in, but don't burn it. Serve with bibs.
> 
> I usually reserve some ribs for the slow-cooker and make short-rib tostadas the next day. I cook the ribs with chiles, and then blend up the chiles to make a red sauce. Then, serve that on rib meat served with cheese and beans, a little avocado and cilantro to set it off.
> 
> Tonight was a vegetable stir-fry.




That sounds amazing. 

And delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sautéed eggs (free range, organic) and toasted brioche.


----------



## lizkat

Big ol' soup working on itself on the back burner now... chopped onions and celery, carrots, cabbage and some dill seed were sautéed first in olive oil, with dried thyme and a little marjoram for sweetness added, then into a soup pot where some chopped tomatoes, separately cooked black beans and vegetable broth had been heating up, added a slosh of red vinegar, some Worcestershire sauce to deepen the taste a bit and a wakeup call of some red tabasco sauce.

So that got put not quite to a boil, then in with some short ribbons of sliced kale leaves. Onto that back burner at a low simmer to think about itself for awhile.  Salt and black pepper to taste a bit later...  didn't use much salt cooking up the beans earlier, so some will be added before serving.   So there's a meal needing just some crusty bread run under the broiler while dishing up the soup to make a nice feast of the solstice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Big ol' soup working on itself on the back burner now... chopped onions and celery, carrots, cabbage and some dill seed were sautéed first in olive oil, with dried thyme and a little marjoram for sweetness added, then into a soup pot where some chopped tomatoes, separately cooked black beans and vegetable broth had been heating up, added a slosh of red vinegar, some Worcestershire sauce to deepen the taste a bit and a wakeup call of some red tabasco sauce.
> 
> So that got put not quite to a boil, then in with some short ribbons of sliced kale leaves. Onto that back burner at a low simmer to think about itself for awhile.  Salt and black pepper to taste a bit later...  didn't use much salt cooking up the beans earlier, so some will be added before serving.   So there's a meal needing just some crusty bread run under the broiler while dishing up the soup to make a nice feast of the solstice.




Sounds delicious. 

I still have some kale, and that - or, a similar soup - sounds as though it is an excellent way of making very good use of it.

Actually, I had been debating preparing some sort of hot and sour soup this evening (which would have included shredded kale along the lines you have described), but then decided, no, sod that, not this evening; Kale will be fine tomorrow.....


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> but then decided, no, sod that, not this evening




Hah, that was me yesterday turning out a way simplified version of a sometimes-Sunday brunch.   Not in the mood but wanted something delicious so it was poached organic eggs over buttered toast cubes, hot milk poured over with a dash of salt and a few grinds of black pepper.  Comfort food!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hah, that was me yesterday turning out a way simplified version of a sometimes-Sunday brunch.   Not in the mood but wanted something delicious so it was poached organic eggs over buttered toast cubes, hot milk poured over with a dash of salt and a few grinds of black pepper.  Comfort food!




Well, that was me this evening; sautéed eggs,and toasted (buttered) brioche...


----------



## Alli

I haven’t checked my kale in a few days. My garden seems to do best when treated with benign neglect. The lettuce was getting high, and the kale was full. Maybe soon I’ll harvest some of the kale to add into a soup.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner will be croissants, with cheese, while I have no ham to hand - yes, a ham and cheese croissant would be nice - I do have cheese, especially cheese to use up, and croissants to use up.  So, one croissant shall be served with Comte and Gorgonzola, another with Comte and Camembert, and a third with Comte and Stilton.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner will be homemade vegetarian tom yum soup, with Japanese ramen noodles.

Sautéed carrot and onions, to which peas, shredded kale, diced tomatoes, chilli, ginger, lemongrass (chopped), lime leaves, fish sauce, tom yum paste, soy sauce and stock have all been added.

Served with Japanese ramen noodles.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Dinner will be homemade vegetarian tom yum soup, with Japanese ramen noodles.
> 
> Sautéed carrot and onions, to which peas, shredded kale, diced tomatoes, chilli, ginger, lemongrass (chopped), lime leaves, fish sauce, tom yum paste, soy sauce and stock have all been added.
> 
> Served with Japanese ramen noodles.




And this is one of the very, very, very few dishes where I do not use garlic; possibly the only Asian dish I prepare where garlic (in my usual generous - nay, prodigal, quantities, or, even in limited quantities), does not feature.


----------



## lizkat

Hilarious!  Instant ramen rankings,  31 of them: enough ramen to double your blood pressure, yet he survived.









						The official instant ramen power rankings
					

One man’s opinion on the best (and worst) instant ramens.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Some time ago, thinking that Decent Brother might have been able to join me for the Yuletide Season, I purchased two turkey thighs, (organic, free range, slow growing etc), with a view to serving them over Yuletide.

I had been thinking about how to serve them, and, rather than the traditional roast of fowl, served with boiled, or braised vegetables, - maybe even sautééd vegetables - this time - possibly for the New Year, I think I shall try it the other way around, namely, poach the turkey thighs, (which will keep the meat tasty and moist), while roasting a dish of vegetables, including a head (or two) of garlic.

In the here and now, I strained the tom yum stock from yesterday (all of the noodles and vegetables had been devoured at dinner) and re-heated it as soup to drink from a mug, an afternoon pick-me-up, in lieu of tea, or coffee, or hot chocolate.

Delicious.


----------



## Huntn

For Christmas Eve, a ribeye beef roast with carrots and potatoes, fairly pedestrian...  Tomorrow Cornish game hens, cornbread stuffing and other delectables.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

thekev said:


> If you can find it at an ethnic market, the stuff is amazing. I wouldn't forego it. Maybe it's that the US has terrible bread.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Indian food, but most of the stuff they serve at Indian restaurants in the US is basically stuff you would serve at a large dinner there, like a wedding or something of that sort. It's all delicious though.




If I could find authentic injera bread, I wouldn't forego it, I would fall greedily on it. 

 What I meant was that life is too short for me to want to fight with the ingredients needed to bake a specific regional bread such as injera, I wouldn't be prepared to bake it, or cook it, myself, but would happily buy it from someone who knew how to prepare it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went to a really good fresh bakery. got the wife a chocolate eclair it is fantastic like chocolate pudding inside. then a Chocolate Gateau just almonds chocolate sugar and eggs so good. and a orange Gateau and two really cool almond cakes O think just almond butter sugar maybe some egg and maybe a tiny bit of spice amazing flavor with so little ingredients. a little beat up trying to fit the box in my bike bag. got a couple of some kind of sweet rolls for my kid and step son for tomorrow.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we always had hot chocolate on Christmas Eve. we both used to have it and I would use a bar of 60 to 70% and a milk chocolate. but I can't do it anymore so I got a 55% that does not need any sweetening. just heat it up and mix it together more drinking chocolate. I use the whole bar and not all of the pint.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> went to a really good fresh bakery. got the wife a chocolate eclair it is fantastic like chocolate pudding inside. then a Chocolate Gateau just almonds chocolate sugar and eggs so good. and a orange Gateau and two really cool almond cakes O think just almond butter sugar maybe some egg and maybe a tiny bit of spice amazing flavor with so little ingredients. a little beat up trying to fit the box in my bike bag. got a couple of some kind of sweet rolls for my kid and step son for tomorrow.
> View attachment 2078​




While both of - or, each of, - my parents had a sweet tooth, my father naturally, my mother on account of dementia, - I don't.

However, at Christmas, I do treat myself to brioche, a sweet French bread, with a wonderfuly high butter content. And brioche goes with absolutely everything, jam, cheese, more butter.....


fooferdoggie said:


> we always had hot chocolate on Christmas Eve. we both used to have it and I would use a bar of 60 to 70% and a milk chocolate. but I can't do it anymore so I got a 55% that does not need any sweetening. just heat it up and mix it together more drinking chocolate. I use the whole bar and not all of the pint.
> View attachment 2081View attachment 2080




I enjoy reading about the Christmas traditions of others; do enjoy.


----------



## fooferdoggie

my body does not let me have any eating traditions anymore. the Hot chocolate will put her to sleep so she has to have it late so she does not zonk out early.


----------



## fooferdoggie

going to be a odd Christmas meal this year. we really don't care and cant eat most of the Christmas foods. a lot of times we have Chinese but this year its going to be odd. some good cauliflower salad like potato salad some great Serrano  ham. Anything else I can think of. lots of flavor and lots of salt (G)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> going to be a odd Christmas meal this year. we really don't care and cant eat most of the Christmas foods. a lot of times we have Chinese but this year its going to be odd. some good cauliflower salad like potato salad some great Serrano  ham. Anything else I can think of. lots of flavor and lots of salt (G)
> View attachment 2090




You can't go wrong with Lomo or Serrano (or Iberico) ham. 

Do enjoy.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> going to be a odd Christmas meal this year. we really don't care and cant eat most of the Christmas foods. a lot of times we have Chinese but this year its going to be odd. some good cauliflower salad like potato salad some great Serrano ham. Anything else I can think of. lots of flavor and lots of salt (G)



Almost my entire life, Christmas meant going to a matinee and then Chinese buffet. Thanks to Covid, neither is an option this year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Almost my entire life, Christmas meant going to a matinee and then Chinese buffet. Thanks to Covid, neither is an option this year.




Chatting to a friend last night (my best ever student, now a good friend), to cut down on seasonal stress, she mentioned how she dealt with Christmas: Yesterday, she sought (and received) individual preferences re Thai food from each member of her family and thus, proceeded to order a vast quantity of Thai takeaway food, which - on its arrival - was imediately stashed away in the fridge until today.


----------



## lizkat

Gotta love _The New Yorker._   In time for those interested in what some of us have traditionally done about something to eat on Christmas Eve in the USA,  the magazine's busy bees managed to dig out a wonderful piece by Joan Acocella from 1995 titled *My Ex-Husband and the Fish Dinner*... 



> my husband decided to Italianize our Christmas. The people in his grandparents’ generation had followed the old-country custom of eating their feast not on December 25th, but the night before. And it wasn’t turkey; it was a nine-course fish dinner. (December 24th was a fast day—no meat. Nine courses of fish was their way of fasting.) My in-laws, by way of assimilating, had switched over to turkey. This now seemed to my husband a hideous betrayal. We were going back to the old way, he declared. So the next December 24th, and every December 24th after that, we had a dinner that could kill an army.



​Apparently this guy disparaged any cookbook authors from the north of Italy, including Marcella Hazan...



> In America, anyone can be President, and in Marcella Hazan anyone can make minestrone.This worried my husband. Pretty soon, he figured, you’d have Basques, Northumbrians, British Columbians making Italian dinners. He preferred cookbooks that kept a few veils on. A favorite of his was Ada Boni’s “Talisman Italian Cook Book,” which you used to be able to get by sending in four dollars and ninety-five cents with a coupon from the Ronzoni box.




And apparently the pièce de résistance in a Christmas Eve fish dinner was...  yeah, the marinated eel.



> Right around the fourth course of the Christmas Eve feast, he would produce it: a big dead snake in a bowl of yellow oil. “No!” we would scream. “Take it away! Eat it in the kitchen!” And, beaming with joy, he would maneuver the thing onto his plate, eat it by himself, and look at us pityingly. The rest was magnificent, though: mussel soup, spaghetti with scallops, baccalà with olives, bass stuffed with vegetables. This year, he’ll probably be cooking it again, for a tableful of cousins. I can see them now, happily lifting their forks. “Wait!” he says, and runs back to the kitchen for the eel.




Acocella doesn't explain exactly why this guy became her ex husband.   Also I left out quotes from a digression about other feasts, including another favorite of this guy at what he figured was a decent dinner table:  roasted sheep's head.

Moving right along,   my Christmas Day brunch was entirely vegetarian as you may well imagine by now.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> You can't go wrong with Lomo or Serrano (or Iberico) ham.
> 
> Do enjoy.



first time I have had the acorn fed one. we have one store that may sell it by the pound but you never know. so this is the way to go.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> first time I have had the acorn fed one. we have one store that may sell it by the pound but you never know. so this is the way to go.




The acorn fed Iberico ham is......sublime, and is actualy my favourite ham.

Dinner this evening - I dined in solitary splendour - at a splendidly laid table (French cotton tablecloth, French cotton napkins, American leather place mats and coasters, Waterford crystal - Lismore pattern - glassware, for both water and wine, antique silver fish knives and forks with ivory handles).

The meal itself comprised of shrimps, crab, smoked salmon, - served with two dressings, both homemade: My own aioli: A head of minced organic garlic, two organic, free range, egg yolks, sea salt and olive oil, and my own Marie Rose (i.e. cocktail sauce) dressing: Mayo, tomato ketchup, lemon juice, Worcestshire sauce, cream, sea salt, black pepper, and Spanish pimentón, smoked sweet, paprika.

Sides included organic roasted potatoes, (organic) cucumber salad, in a lime and lemon - both freshly squeezed,-  sea salt and brown sugar dressing, (organic) tomato salad - dressed in olive oil, sea salt, black pepper and chopped fresh parsley.

Served with Chablis 1er Cru, an excellent white wine from Burgundy.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> The acorn fed Iberico ham is......sublime, and is actualy my favourite ham.
> 
> Dinner this evening - I dined in solitary splendour - at a splendidly laid table (French cotton tablecloth, Frenhc cotton napkins, American leather place mats and coasters, Waterford crystal - Lismore pattern - glassware, antique silver fish knives and forks with ivory handles).
> 
> The meal itself comprised of shrimps, crab, smoked salmon, - served with two dressings, both homemade: My own aioli: (a head of minced organic garlic, two organic, free range, egg yolks, sea salt and olive oil, and my own Marie Rose (i.e. cocktail sauce) dressing: Mayo, tomato ketchup, lemon juice, Worcestshire sauce, cream, sea salt, black pepper, and Spanish pimentón, smoked sweet, paprika.
> 
> Sides included organic roasted potatoes, (organic) cucumber salad, in a lime and lemon - both freshly squeezed,-  sea salt and brown sugar dressing, (organic) tomato salad - dressed in olive oil, sea salt, black pepper and chopped fresh parsley.
> 
> Served with Chablis 1er Cru, an excellent white wine from Burgundy.




That all sounds very delicious and festive even if dining alone! 

Amongst my kin it was largely phone conversations and dinners solo or with household residents only...  and the favorite topic on the phone of course was which of the upstate lakes to head up to next summer for a "slightly" delayed Christmas celebration wrapped into a family reunion.   Even if social distancing is still the word of the day by then, which is quite probable in the USA,   we can plan on managing that and still have fun together in person outdoors after all this time apart.


----------



## Huntn

Christmas dinner- Cornish game hens, mashed potatoes, pecan brandy corn bread stuffing, cooked carrots and home baked rolls.

​


----------



## lizkat

How about this for dessert?!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342600643090010115/​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Baked Camembert (seasoned with slivers of garlic, thyme, a dash of olive oil, and a little white wine from Burgundy), with toasted French bread and French wine (from Burgundy).


----------



## Gutwrench

Potato wedges with cayenne sour cream.


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> Potato wedges with cayenne sour cream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168





Hmm. Something is about to happen in my kitchen, despite my having thought earlier I was done for the night out there.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife gets a boneless ribeye steak lots of garlic and a acorn squash with maple syrup and butter. I am having green beans where I cook bacon and onions and use just enough water to cook them. tossed in not quite enough country ham with garlic. then tossed in some small smoked sausages to make a one dish meal. and some mushrooms three kinds that were in a pack.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Potato wedges with cayenne sour cream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168




Helpless whimper; that looks absolutey divine, and I would be quite capable of greedily devouring the lot.  Yum.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Today, dinner shall comprise of poached turkey thighs (organic, free range, etc) with roasted root vegetables (for the most part) - beets, sweet potato, carrots, parsnip, onions, a few heads of garlic, but maybe also with a few tomatoes, as well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Today, dinner shall comprise of poached turkey thighs (organic, free range, etc) with roasted root vegetables (for the most part) - beets, sweet potato, carrots, parsnip, onions, a few heads of garlic, but maybe also with a few tomatoes, as well.




Dinner was delicious, though I say so myself.


----------



## hulugu

A few recipes: 

First, took chicken and sautéed it until the skin was seared and crispy. Removed that and cooked onions and garlic with white wine, threw in some kale and cooked for a bit. Then, added Navy beans. Chucked all that into the oven with the chicken on top for a bit. 

Second, took leftover ham bone from Christmas and cooked it in water until the marrow came out. Removed bone and liquid, and then cooked carrots, onions, garlic and shallots. Added in potatoes, salt and pepper. Then, leftover ham. Cooked for bit. Added frozen corn. And, then added milk and flour to thicken. Made a really solid ham chowder. 

Third, took some leftover corn tortillas that were too dry and cracked for tacos and fried them to make homemade chips. Added in some chicken, and leftover chiles and tomatoes, and made nachos.  

Last night, the wifey and I made egg nog and (I probably) screwed up the ratios, so we ended up getting slightly blitzed. 

Otherwise, we've been eating Christmas tamales, and other leftovers for the last couple of days.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner will be basmati rice (in the rice cooker, but using turkey stock from yesterday), ramen noodles (in turkey stock), and what is left from yesterday's roasted vegetables.

I plan to prepare Indonesian rice tomorrow.


----------



## lizkat

Lunch was fancy tuna salad (well sorta fancy, with added scallions and some carrot grated through the larger holes on the grater, with usual blitz of India relish, mayo, celery and a touch of mustard but then blasted into spicy territory with a little sriracha) served up in toasted pita halves.   Could do that again and probably will repeat it now and then in defiance of the idea that all snowy days are meant to house only things like stews and soups for lunch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Lunch was fancy tuna salad (well sorta fancy, with added scallions and some carrot grated through the larger holes on the grater, with usual blitz of India relish, mayo, celery and a touch of mustard but then blasted into spicy territory with a little sriracha) served up in toasted pita halves.   Could do that again and probably will repeat it now and then in defiance of the idea that all snowy days are meant to house only things like stews and soups for lunch.




I have discovered sriracha only this year (and - by now, thanks to a well stocked Asian store - I have both the standard red bottle of sriracha and sriracha mayo - has anyone any experience with the green bottle of sriracha, and what is that like?) and must admit that it is quite unexpectedly wonderful.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> I have discovered sriracha only this year (and - by now, thanks to a well stocked Asian store - I have both the standard red bottle of sriracha and sriracha mayo - has anyone any experience with the green bottle of sriracha, and what is that like?) and must admit that it is quite unexpectedly wonderful.




I've not had the green kind of sriracha.  Is it milder or just different?   I was even late to discovery of green jalapeño sauce and I like that a lot for a switchup sometimes to the red tabasco that I put in some soups.   The green is milder and I use it more on taco fillings or over lunch dishes I've made of some kind of pilaf and "whatever" veggies struck me as the right thing to serve over or in.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I've not had the green kind of sriracha.  Is it milder or just different?   I was even late to discovery of green jalapeño sauce and I like that a lot for a switchup sometimes to the red tabasco that I put in some soups.   The green is milder and I use it more on taco fillings or over lunch dishes I've made of some kind of pilaf and "whatever" veggies struck me as the right thing to serve over or in.




I've just googled their website and it seems to suggest that the green (flying Goose) sriracha (these are all stocked by an excellent Asian store in the city centre) is a bit hotter - green chillies! - than is the standard red bottle (which is amazing). 

Must stock up on pitta halves; very, very handy to have to hand for the days when you have run out of bread.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> I've just googled their website and it seems to suggest that the green (flying Goose) sriracha (these are all stocked by an excellent Asian store in the city centre) is a bit hotter - green chillies! - than is the standard red bottle (which is amazing).




Thanks...  and so next time I'm shopping remotely I'll see if there's green sriracha via my Instacart options.  Otherwise it will be on the list for shopping at an Asian market in Ithaca.

As for pita, I do try to keep those on hand.  I buy them fresh a dozen at a time and freeze them double-wrapped in 4-packs to fit them into the freezer wherever I can.  I like to have fish or egg salad in pita,  instead of using the bread that I want to keep on hand for things like grilled cheese sandwiches.  And as I like hummus, I serve that with pita for lunch pretty often.

Heh there is of course a limit, and for me pita's usefulness falls well short of "toasted, torn up and parked under poached eggs with hot milk poured over."  But I've grown used to having pitas around as a near substitute for yeast-raised breads in a lot of other situations.


----------



## Alli

Green chili sauce is the shiznit.


----------



## hulugu

lizkat said:


> Lunch was fancy tuna salad (well sorta fancy, with added scallions and some carrot grated through the larger holes on the grater, with usual blitz of India relish, mayo, celery and a touch of mustard but then blasted into spicy territory with a little sriracha) served up in toasted pita halves.   Could do that again and probably will repeat it now and then in defiance of the idea that all snowy days are meant to house only things like stews and soups for lunch.




Those rules are meant to be broken. A "warm salad" for lunch on a cold day can be great, and I'll regularly eat caldo during the summer. Now, a good bowl of menudo or posole on a cold winter day is a joy. 



Scepticalscribe said:


> I have discovered sriracha only this year (and - by now, thanks to a well stocked Asian store - I have both the standard red bottle of sriracha and sriracha mayo - has anyone any experience with the green bottle of sriracha, and what is that like?) and must admit that it is quite unexpectedly wonderful.



I've always enjoyed green chile, so I really like the new sriracha.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Green chili sauce is the shiznit.




Although I had guessed (correctly) from the context what this expression meant, I had to look it up for confirmation.

You learn something new every day, or, at least, you hope to. 

Anyway, I'm equally glad to recieve confirmation of just how good the green chilli sriracha is.


hulugu said:


> I've always enjoyed green chile, so I really like the new sriracha.




Excellent.

I shall add a bottle to my basket on my next visit (Covid constraints permitting) to the Asian store in the city.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The well-stocked contents of a cheeseboard, and toasted rye bread: Stilton, Bleu d'Auvergne, Gorgonzola Cremosa, Camembert Rustique, Taleggio, St Nectaire, Abondance, aged Comte.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Today, dinner shall comprise of poached turkey thighs (organic, free range, etc)




Turkey thighs are just glorious, the meat is dense, rich, it tastes like duck.

I think, at least in the US, people consider the thigh, especially a chicken thigh, kind of the "cheap" part.  We also get boneless, skinless chicken thighs and prepare them like wings 

OK, so back to turkey thighs, super inexpensive, incredibly delicious, here's a so simple you won't believe the result recipe:

Take turkey thighs, rub with some olive oil, salt, pepper, place into a slow cooker (aka, "crock pot"), on low, cook for several hours.  That's right, no additional liquid, just the low, slow heat, almost like a convection cook.

Then slice the meat in long, parallel-to-the-bone cuts, just amazing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Turkey thighs are just glorious, the meat is dense, rich, it tastes like duck.
> 
> I think, at least in the US, people consider the thigh, especially a chicken thigh, kind of the "cheap" part.  We also get boneless, skinless chicken thighs and prepare them like wings
> 
> OK, so back to turkey thighs, super inexpensive, incredibly delicious, here's a so simple you won't believe the result recipe:
> 
> Take turkey thighs, rub with some olive oil, salt, pepper, place into a slow cooker (aka, "crock pot"), on low, cook for several hours.  That's right, no additional liquid, just the low, slow heat, almost like a convection cook.
> 
> Then slice the meat in long, parallel-to-the-bone cuts, just amazing.




Agreed.

Actually, I have never liked, or cared for, the meat from the breast, of either a chicken or a turkey, - too dry (even when roasted) and lacking in flavour - but I love that favoursome, juicy, rich, dark meat from the thigh of both birds, and - by choice - that is what I will always buy.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Actually, I have never liked, or cared for, the meat from the breast, of either a chicken or a turkey, - too dry (even when roasted) and lacking in flavour - but I love that favoursome, juicy, rich, dark meat from the thigh of both birds, and - by choice - that is what I will always buy.




I feel like I'm pretty good at getting good flavor and moistness from a well-roasted chicken, but it requires a good cooking method and brining. I tend to think that most people are overcooking chicken. 

I like marinading chicken in buttermilk, based on Samin Nosrat's recipe. For turkey, it must be brined for a day, usually using vegetable stocks and lots of salt and spices. 

I also like to lean into the Sonoran styles of carne seca, or dried beef, which can also be done with chicken. This requires a lot of spice, and once it's made, complimentary flavors, so it's not all dried food, but rather a complex layer of flavors.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> I feel like I'm pretty good at getting good flavor and moistness from a well-roasted chicken, but it requires a good cooking method and brining. I tend to think that most people are overcooking chicken.
> 
> I like marinading chicken in buttermilk, based on Samin Nosrat's recipe. For turkey, it must be brined for a day, usually using vegetable stocks and lots of salt and spices.
> 
> I also like to lean into the Sonoran styles of carne seca, or dried beef, which can also be done with chicken. This requires a lot of spice, and once it's made, complimentary flavors, so it's not all dried food, but rather a complex layer of flavors.




For roasting a chicken, I use Nigel Slater's recipe (stuffed with lemons), generously anointed with olive oil and lemon juice (and oranges and garlic); the chicken is delicious on the day I cook it, - I usually serve it with gratin potatoes, or roasted potatoes, and a green salad, - but (if any is left over), the breast meat can be a bit dry the following day.  Nothing that cannot be cured in a spicy sandwich.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was simple, yet tasty: Scrambled eggs (free range, organic, to which sea salt, a few twists of black pepper, and a few dessertspoons of organic, double cream were added, all whisked together before being added to the sauté pan, Italian, copper, in which butter had already melted) and toasted (French) rye bread.


----------



## lizkat

Slowly sautéed sliced cabbage, julienned carrots, sliced onions, then some diamonds of firm silken tofu added with teriyaki sauce over, mixed gently and simmered a few moments, then served on a simple chicken broth-based rice pilaf.   A few scallion tops diced up for a garnish.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Slowly sautéed sliced cabbage, julienned carrots, sliced onions, then some diamonds of firm silken tofu added with teriyaki sauce over, mixed gently and simmered a few moments, then served on a simple chicken broth-based rice pilaf.   A few scallion tops diced up for a garnish.




Sounds delicious.

Yes, even in a vegetarian meal, a chicken based broth works so much better than a purely vegetable broth.  

These days, I eat very little meat, but almost every vegetarian soup, dish, broth, meal, does feature a chicken broth....

Actually, if and when Asian restaurants ever re-open, I would dearly love to be able to order a vegetable ramen with chicken broth.......and yes, that is what I have at home, these days. 

I don't want to have to quote Walt Whitman.....


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds delicious.
> 
> Yes, even in a vegetarian meal, a chicken based broth works so much better than a purely vegetable broth.
> 
> These days, I eat very little meat, but almost every vegetarian soup, dish, broth, meal, does feature a chicken broth....
> 
> Actually, if and when Asian restaurants ever re-open, I would dearly love to be able to order a vegetable ramen with chicken broth.......and yes, that is what I have at home, these days.
> 
> I don't want to have to quote Walt Whitman.....




Wait, what?   Whitman about chicken?  Or...   ?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@lizkat:

No, the old - and quite wonderful - line - "do I contradict myself? Very well, I contradict myself...I am large, I contain multitudes..." line (which I love, and to which a male friend - a mentor in the study of history,  and a very good friend, he was in his early twenties at the time, I was in my mid teens - one with whom I am still in touch, we spoke for an hour less than a week ago, from where he (now) lives in Spain, introduced me...oh, quite a few years/decades ago)...

He ran a history club/society for (well, yes, "bright" kids) and my name had been given to him by my school; in a stuffy, suffocating, society (and limited, - in terms of class, gender, race - the way the world is limited if you are a bright - especially a bright female - teenager, the way that nerds, though that term was then unknown, might experience the world in your mid teens) this was a revelation - you could be unashamedly intellectual and revel in it.

Anyway, one of the subjects that this society addressed in my time there was a production - a public production (to packed houses) performance is too strong a word, though the production did have elements of a performance in it - on Russian (Soviet) leaders from Kerensky to Brezhnev (another was the First World War - I did Lloyd George, which meant that even at 15-16, I had an unusually detailed knowledge of this subject matter), where each of us took one leader, and gave a talk on/from this person's perspective, and subsequently took (entirely unscripted) questions from a panel of specialist historians (often from the local university's history department), and then, also took questions from the invited audience (which also included proud parents).

In any case, on our Russian production, I was Lenin (and yes, my knowledge of Russian history - I had devoured biographies of the man, his world and that era to try to work out what made them tick - was unusually extensive from the age of 15), and I thank that society for giving rise to - encouraging, promoting - an interest in the history of that part of the world which stood me in good stead at university, and later, primed me to be aware of - to identify, to recognise - to be interested in - when changes began to take place in the USSR, and which meant that I had the knowledge, the interest (and the grades) to be in a position where I could offer to teach a course on all this stuff, which, in turn, allowed me to become recognised as a bit of an academic expert on this stuff, which also helped when I was subsequently recruited for my election monitoring work ......strange how things start, or, are triggered...

As Lenin, I worried (as you do when you are an idealistic teenager, but also a good school's debater, which I was) about Lenin's twists and turns, and compromises.

"I mean," I asked my mentor, "if asked", (yes, I wondered and worried about the questions that would - inevitably - come my way from the professional historians at the production), "how do I explain away Lenin's conversion to the NEP when he had been an avowed Marxist until then?" (there are those idiots - usually male, - who cannot conceive that women had any serious conversations of this sort, or, indeed, anything other than conversations of this sort of stuff as a teenager).

My mentor, bless him, advised, firmly, kindly, - but, quite calmly - this is how you deal with that question, and he quoted Walt Whitman, and carefully wrote out the quote by hand for me.

And that was my introduction to the work of Walt Whitman.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> No, the old - and quite wonderful - line - "do I contradict myself? Very well, I contradict myself...I am large, I contain multitudes..."




Hah,  wonderful that I had just downloaded a Bob Dylan album, the 2020 one with "I contain multitudes" as its first track.

Sometimes coincidence is uncannily on the mark of...  well coincidence!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Preparing an Asian style, or themed, or inspired, fish stew this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I am busily preparing a fish stew.

Originally, I had thought of preparing a either a chowder, or a fish goulash (with copious quantities of Hungarian paprika, green peppers, tomatoes, caraway seeds, onions and garlic).  Thoughts of a Spanish inspired fish stew (with pimentón, Spanish sweet smoked paprika, and its hotter cousin), along with onions, garlic, carrots, tomatoes, red peppers, also crossed my mind.  

But, I realised that I craved something inspired by Asian cuisine.

Thus, diced carrots and onions and tomatoes were sautéed in olive oil to which around eight salted anchovies (along with some of their oil) had already been dissolved; minced garlic (a head, or bulb of garlic, around ten cloves) and grated ginger (a thumb) were added; next, a roghly chopped chilli pepper (seeds and pith removed); a teaspoon of tumeric, two star anise, coriander seeds and cumin seeds, chopped lemongrass, shredded lime leaves, a little tom yum paste, were all added and sautéed.

Then, stock - a jug of chicken stock to with a few dessertspoons of Asian fish sauce had been added was added to the pan.  

This has been let simmer for around half an hour, to 40 or 50 minutes.

Next, a tin of coconut milk shall be added, plus generous quantities of double cream.  

This shall also be let simmer away, until blended.

Meanewhile, the fish mix (a mix of firm white fish - something along the lines of cod, or haddock, some red fish - salmon - and some smoked fish) was marinated in a marinade - a blend of freshly squeezed lime juice, sea salt and a heaped teaspoon of brown sugar - for around 40-50 minutes.

The fish mix - drained - shall then be added to the stock, and shall simmer - until cooked - a process of five to ten minutes.

Basmati rice to accompany.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Okay: Dinner was delicious.

I had - devoured - two bowls of fish soup/stew and two plates of rice.


----------



## Gutwrench

Noodles...


----------



## fooferdoggie

my body hates carbs so I don't eat them too much I haven to had bbq cause for awhile between the sugar and the acid its a big no no. I regretted eating this but hey it was New Years day so some cauliflower salad like potato but without the potato. jut Edds and onions and steamed cauliflower some regular dill pickles and for the first them some brined picked or fermented ones that need refrigerated dill weed salt pepper and powdered mustard and mayo. it seems the cauliflower sucks some of the flavor out of it over potatoes but it works well enough.  I get the butcher to bandsaw these meaty baby back ribs into about 1/4" thick strips then I cook them fast for about 15 minutes flip them and broil them for another 5 minutes to crisp them up. my wife and kid never liked aloes so I put them in after.


----------



## lizkat

Breakfast lunch and dinner have not been built around bucatini in this house for awhile.   Finally found out why thanks to a four thousand word explanation in a Grub Street piece.  I feel so much better now. The shortage is not a hoax, it's an FDA thing but it's not about people using a bucatini strand like a straw without cooking it first (don't ask).









						The Very Real, Totally Bizarre Bucatini Shortage of 2020
					

What the hole is going on?




					www.grubstreet.com
				




It's about some missing enrichment to meet FDA guidelines... a couple milligrams of iron should do it...  so De Cecco is working on it.  Or you know you could cook it in an iron pot sometime if you could find some contraband boxes of it in the meantime.  Anyway, try the stores again in February if your cupboard is bare of bucatini.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

There will be Indonesian rice today.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> There will be Indonesian rice today.




Actually my noodles was a rip off of a mi goreng recipe.

Please, what are you making? Nasi goreng? I was thinking the same.

However I bought steaks on Friday I really should cook.  I’m torn.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A version of Nasi Goreng, actually it is an adaptation of Gordon Ramsay's Indonesian rice recipe.

Here it is:

And Indonesian rice: First,"old rice" (yesterday's left over basmati - I deliberately made extra yestersay when preparing dinner).

Finely diced onions and carrots (organic) sautéed, to which a cup of peas (from the freezer, but defrosted earlier) are added, and sautéed until soft; Chinese chives - finely chopped - are added to this - the lot seasoned with sea salt and black pepper.

Then, the spices are added: a grated thumb of galangal, and some grated ginger, and a finely diced chilli pepper plus a full head of minced garlic, all sautéed, and a little brown sugar. And finely chopped French onions.

Eggs (free range, organic, three or four) have already been whisked; then, they are added to the pan and scrambled briskly.

This is when the old rice is added, and fried, and sautéed (even toasted); at this point, I made a well in the rice, and added some sambal oelek paste, and some rendang paste into the well, - I tend to have a generous hand in such things - and fried them off, and then stirred the rice through them. Once that has been done, a dessertspoon (or two) of kecap manis, sweet Indonesian soy sauce, is added and fried off, and stirred and mixed through the rice.

The, it is ready to serve; yesterday's hot and sour fish stew (with cocount milk) shall be served with this.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Actually my noodles was a rip off of a mi goreng recipe.
> 
> Please, what are you making? Nasi goreng? I was thinking the same.
> 
> However I bought steaks on Friday I really should cook.  I’m torn.




Forgot to mention that I absolutely adore a really good mi goreng; that is a dish where I can effortlessly lose myself in a display of helpless greed.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Forgot to mention that I absolutely adore a really good mi goreng; that is a dish where I can effortlessly lose myself in a display of helpless greed.




That’s me too. I generally just make it in a quick and simple street style. Sometimes I‘ll spice it up with a few ingredients like chicken. I always cheat with indomie.


----------



## fooferdoggie

well I have not cooked lasagna in al one time if you cant eat wheat or tomatoes its pretty much out. but I can handle tomatoes once in awhile and now they have almond pasta. so this was some meat sauce from a good store (not quite tomato enough) Italian sausage fresh mozzarella some ricotta and the almond pasta. the pasta is cooked only in the pan no boiling requited. but I ned a smaller pan to contain it and lower temp to keep the top a bit less crunchy. it turned out pretty good though the almond pasta makes it really rich you cant eat much of it.  I doubt it would keep non wheat pasta usually turns to mush fast.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Busy preparing Indonesian rice.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Busy preparing Indonesian rice.



What? Jasmine rice is the base girlfriend!!!


----------



## fooferdoggie

my wife is the only one eating the lemon chicken. it comes separate so it does not get soggy. so I just use a bowl dump the whole container of sauce so it gets really saturated and she does not have to try to dip each piece.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> my wife is the only one eating the lemon chicken. it comes separate so it does not get soggy. so I just use a bowl dump the whole container of sauce so it gets really saturated and she does not have to try to dip each piece.
> View attachment 2366



That looks absolutely amazing; care to share the recipe?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> That looks absolutely amazing; care to share the recipe?



you call and order from Chinese delicacy (G) I could not cook that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The weather is filthy, cold, wet, dark, dreary, dismal.

Thus, today - well, I have been deferring or putting it off for a few days - seemed a good idea to try to prepare a warming dish of chilli.

Sautéed diced stewing beef (organic, etc, but defrosted - originally, I had thought I was defrosting actual steak, not stewing steak, tant pis, never mind) until brown; that meant browning in batches, and not crowding the pan.

Anyway, the browned steak was returned to the pan, where it was seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, brown sugar, ground cumin, ground coriander, and generous quantities of chilli - pimentón - (dulce) sweet, smoked, Spanish chilli, and its hotter cousin, picante; this was returned - with the pan juices - to the copper casserole dish, along with stock, tomao puree, and a tin of Italian San Marzano tomatoes.

This lot then went into a preheated oven, at a low enough temperature for two and a half hours.

At that stage, I checked the liquid, and added a mug of strong black (Ethiopian, because I have nothing else, but would have used central American coffee if I had it to hand,) coffee, with a spoon of brown sugar.

The casserole was returned to the oven for a further hour, while, on the stove top, on a low heat, eight small onions (I would have used three or four large onions, if I had them, but, pre-Christmas shortages - for reasons well known to all, but connected with severed transport links due to both Covid and Brexit in the weeks immediately preceding Christmas - of standard sized organic onions meant my purchases in the farmers' market before Christmas were confined to small onions)- roughly chopped - onions were gently sautéed; when they were soft, a minced head of garlic (nine fat cloves) was added to the copper sauté pan.

These - the softened and sautéed onions and garlic - were then added to the chilli casserole where they will cheerfully cook for a further hour, at a low heat, at which point I shall add the kidney beans, and return the casserole to the oven for a further - and final - twenty minutes to half an hour.

There will be more than enough for seconds tomorrow, which I shall probably serve with rice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> The weather is filthy, cold, wet, dark, dreary, dismal.
> 
> Thus, today - well, I have been deferring or putting it off for a few days - seemed a good idea to try to prepare a warming dish of chilli.
> 
> Sautéed diced stewing beef (organic, etc, but defrosted - originally, I had thought I was defrosting actual steak, not stewing steak, tant pis, never mind) until brown; that meant browning in batches, and not crowding the pan.
> 
> Anyway, the browned steak was returned to the pan, where it was seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, brown sugar, ground cumin, ground coriander, and generous quantities of chilli - pimentón - (dulce) sweet, smoked, Spanish chilli, and its hotter cousin, picante; this was returned - with the pan juices - to the copper casserole dish, along with stock, tomao puree, and a tin of Italian San Marzano tomatoes.
> 
> This lot then went into a preheated oven, at a low enough temperature for two and a half hours.
> 
> At that stage, I checked the liquid, and added a mug of strong black (Ethiopian, because I have nothing else, but would have used central American coffee if I had it to hand,) coffee, with a spoon of brown sugar.
> 
> The casserole was returned to the oven for a further hour, while, on the stove top, on a low heat, eight small onions (I would have used three or four large onions, if I had them, but, pre-Christmas shortages - for reasons well known to all, but connected with severed transport links due to both Covid and Brexit in the weeks immediately preceding Christmas - of standard sized organic onions meant my purchases in the farmers' market before Christmas were confined to small onions)- roughly chopped - onions were gently sautéed; when they were soft, a minced head of garlic (nine fat cloves) was added to the copper sauté pan.
> 
> These - the softened and sautéed onions and garlic - were then added to the chilli casserole where they will cheerfully cook for a further hour, at a low heat, at which point I shall add the kidney beans, and return the casserole to the oven for a further - and final - twenty minutes to half an hour.
> 
> There will be more than enough for seconds tomorrow, which I shall probably serve with rice.




Dinner was absolutely delicious, though I say so, myself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I shall have yesterday's chilli tomorrow.

Meanwhile, dinner this evening took the form of free range, organic, fried eggs, (delicious), and dessert was sliced mangoes (I had two to use up). 

Simple but very tasty.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chilli, basmati rice, grated cheddar; very tasty.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was my take on, or version of, Chinese style egg fried rice: Finely chopped carrots, onions (both organic), sautéed in butter (and a little olive oil), until soft, seasoned with freshly ground black pepper; then, a head of minced (organic) garlic was added, then a half mug (Le Crueset) of frozen peas and some sliced French onions.

Once they were soft, I added two eggs (free range, organic, and already whisked) to this mix, and scrambled them through it; then, the day old basmati rice was added, and sautéed and stirred and mixed through.

This was when the seasoning - to taste - was added, along with more chopped French onions: Soya sauce, oyster sauce, a little kecap manis, and some sesame oil.

Then serve and tuck in.

Very tasty, I must say.


----------



## Clix Pix

On Nikon Cafe, where I also hang out, someone who is very into cooking posted photos of the latest meal he prepared for himself and his wife:  Gnudi.   Many of us reading and responding to the thread had never heard of Gnudi.  It's an Italian dish rather similar to Gnocchi, featuring ricotta cheese, but without the pasta.  Sounds interesting and I thought since you enjoy cooking different things you might enjoy this, if you are unfamiliar with it.....    There are plenty of recipes available on the internet.     Bon Appetit!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> On Nikon Cafe, where I also hang out, someone who is very into cooking posted photos of the latest meal he prepared for himself and his wife:  Gnudi.   Many of us reading and responding to the thread had never heard of Gnudi.  It's an Italian dish rather similar to Gnocchi, featuring ricotta cheese, but without the pasta.  Sounds interesting and I thought since you enjoy cooking different things you might enjoy this, if you are unfamiliar with it.....    There are plenty of recipes available on the internet.     Bon Appetit!



Never heard of them, either.

Fascinating.


----------



## Arkitect

A bit late, but on Saturday night we ordered delivery for the first time during this whole Covid Lockdown 1/2/3…

Indian Vegetarian.
_Samosas, Varli Baingan, Saag Paneer, Dal Makhani, Dal Tadka, Biryani…_

It was most delicious, but wow did those carbs knock me for a six!

I fell asleep (feeling stuffed!) while we were watching Disenchanted — woke up and was fine the rest of the night. Just a blood sugar crash. 
Of course as soon as I woke from my slumber I was hungry enough to eat it all again…





Clix Pix said:


> On Nikon Cafe, where I also hang out, someone who is very into cooking posted photos of the latest meal he prepared for himself and his wife:  Gnudi.   *Many of us reading and responding to the thread had never heard of Gnudi*.  It's an Italian dish rather similar to Gnocchi, featuring ricotta cheese, but without the pasta.



Ah Gnudi… 
Michelangelo did the best ones.



Oh hang on… wrong Gnudi.


----------



## Huntn

Got another bag of lemons from our friend of over 20 years who just happens to live close by. I planted my own lemon tree this year so looking forward to some of my own produce. You just can’t beat home squeezed lemon aid! 




​
7 jumbo lemons made this.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> Got another bag of lemons from our friend of over 20 years who just happens to live close by. I planted my own lemon tree this year so looking forward to some of my own produce. You just can’t beat home squeezed lemon aid!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915
> 
> View attachment 2916​
> 7 jumbo lemons made this.




Again, absolutely mouth-watering.

I can hardly begin to describe how envious I am.

Actually, I love lemons, and citrus fruit are gloriously in season just now.

Have you ever tried stuffing a roast chicken with (organic, or home grown) lemons? Yum.

Grated lemon rind on apple tart (pie), or aple crumble, is lovely, too.


----------



## Renzatic

It's taking every ounce of my willpower not to hop in my car, and drive down to the bayou for some real Cajun food. It's an 8 hour drive, but damnit, I want some blackened redfish and crawdads!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> It's taking every ounce of my willpower not to hop in my car, and drive down to the bayou for some real Cajun food. It's an 8 hour drive, but damnit, I want some blackened redfish and crawdads!




Care to share any such recipes?

I can sympathise.


----------



## Huntn

Renzatic said:


> It's taking every ounce of my willpower not to hop in my car, and drive down to the bayou for some real Cajun food. It's an 8 hour drive, but damnit, I want some blackened redfish and crawdads!



I love blackened redfish! Crawdads remind me of budget lobster, I prefer them in a bisque.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Care to share any such recipes?
> 
> I can sympathise.




Here you go: Redfish Pontchartrain! Oh, and don't forget the Dirty Rice for the side.



Huntn said:


> I love blackened redfish! Crawdads remind me of budget lobster, I prefer them in a bisque.




I've always considered them snack lobsters, myself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Here you go: Redfish Pontchartrain! Oh, and don't forget the Dirty Rice for the side.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always considered them snack lobsters, myself.




Brilliant; that looks as though it would taste absolutely delicious, and the Dirty Rice looks amazing.

Thanks very much; greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Here you go: Redfish Pontchartrain! Oh, and don't forget the Dirty Rice for the side.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always considered them snack lobsters, myself.




I love that sort of food; if I ever do manage to visit the US (to date, three continents visited, mostly, though not exclusively, for reasons of work, but none of them the Americas), I have it in mind to explore the cuisine (and music) of New Orlenns and Louisiana.


----------



## shadow puppet

We are currently experiencing that rare phenomenon in Los Angeles called rain.  Therefore, the need for warm, comfort food on a wet, chilly evening.  I will be making this tonight.  

Baked Tortellini with spinach and artichokes in a cream sauce.





I shared this over at MR but for those of you not frequenting that arena, here's the recipe:

Ingredients:

8 oz medium pasta shells
2 T olive oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 t red pepper flakes
10 oz fresh baby spinach or frozen chopped spinach
1 (14 oz) can artichoke hearts drained & roughly chopped
2 C heavy cream (1 pint)
4 oz grated parmesan (about 1 cup)
Black pepper
4 oz grated mozzarella (about 1 cup)

Directions:

Heat oven to 400.

Bring large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Turn down to medium hight and cook pasta according to package directions until 2 minutes short of al dente (the pasta will finish cooking in the oven). Drain and reserve liquid.

Meanwhile, heat oil in skillet over medium heat. Add garlic and red pepper flakes and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add spinach little by little until wilted, stirring frequently, about 3 minutes. Stir in chopped artichokes.

Stir in cream and bring to a simmer over medium-high heat. Sir in the Parmesan until melted. Remove from the heat then carefully stir in the cooked pasta or transfer to large bowl to mix together. The liquid might appear wet and loose but will thicken up as it bakes. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Transfer the pasta to a 2 quart casserole dish. Sprinkle with mozzarella and bake until bubbling. 20-25 minutes. Broil unit browned in spots, 1-2 minutes if desired.

Note: my friend also added bacon.


----------



## Huntn

shadow puppet said:


> We are currently experiencing that rare phenomenon in Los Angeles called rain.  Therefore, the need for warm, comfort food on a wet, chilly evening.  I will be making this tonight.
> 
> Baked Tortellini with spinach and artichokes in a cream sauce.
> 
> View attachment 3009
> 
> I shared this over at MR but for those of you not frequenting that arena, here's the recipe:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 8 oz medium pasta shells
> 2 T olive oil
> 2 garlic cloves, minced
> 1/4 t red pepper flakes
> 10 oz fresh baby spinach or frozen chopped spinach
> 1 (14 oz) can artichoke hearts drained & roughly chopped
> 2 C heavy cream (1 pint)
> 4 oz grated parmesan (about 1 cup)
> Black pepper
> 4 oz grated mozzarella (about 1 cup)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Heat oven to 400.
> 
> Bring large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Turn down to medium hight and cook pasta according to package directions until 2 minutes short of al dente (the pasta will finish cooking in the oven). Drain and reserve liquid.
> 
> Meanwhile, heat oil in skillet over medium heat. Add garlic and red pepper flakes and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add spinach little by little until wilted, stirring frequently, about 3 minutes. Stir in chopped artichokes.
> 
> Stir in cream and bring to a simmer over medium-high heat. Sir in the Parmesan until melted. Remove from the heat then carefully stir in the cooked pasta or transfer to large bowl to mix together. The liquid might appear wet and loose but will thicken up as it bakes. Season to taste with salt and pepper.
> 
> Transfer the pasta to a 2 quart casserole dish. Sprinkle with mozzarella and bake until bubbling. 20-25 minutes. Broil unit browned in spots, 1-2 minutes if desired.
> 
> Note: my friend also added bacon.



Welcome onboard! (Forum ref)


----------



## fooferdoggie

got my wife some doughnuts. first time with this place nothing like a square doughnut. she said they were great they actually use chocolate chips in the frosting. my gradaugher only ate a little but I don't think she is a huge chocolate fan.  but boy does she love black licorice.  poor think got a 25 mile ride in my bike bag.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Does she like dark chocolate?  

Even as a small child, I far preferred dark chocolate to milk chocolate (as did my father).


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> Does she like dark chocolate?
> 
> Even as a small child, I far preferred dark chocolate to milk chocolate (as did my father).



if so not much. but she is a pretty picky eater and wont even eat cookies sometimes. though usually she loves donuts. so I think ti was the chocolate. she is only 3 and young kids can be picky. I taught her to love black licorice and she always begs me for it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> if so not much. but she is a pretty picky eater and wont even eat cookies sometimes. though usually she loves donuts. so I think ti was the chocolate. she is only 3 and young kids can be picky. I taught her to love black licorice and she always begs me for it.




The Finns have an amazing liquorice that is both salty & sweet; addictive.

The liquorice takes the form of (black) sweets (candies) - utterly addictive - and also appears in a - quite unique - (black) alcoholic beverage.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> The Finns have an amazing liquorice that is both salty & sweet; addictive.
> 
> The liquorice takes the form of (black) sweets (candies) - utterly addictive - and also appears in a - quite unique - (black) alcoholic beverage.



I love it but I cant eat hardly any carbs and I cant eat any grains at all. I found a good sugar free licorice thats not bad. saw this and was like I can't imagine it being good.


----------



## Arkitect

Snowy Sunday lunch…
Husband mine, served up slow cooked Oxtail, Sauteed Cabbage, Celeriac mash, horseradish and English mustard.
Accompanied by a bottle of Sangiovese.

Bonus: And he did the washing up.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Snowy Sunday lunch…
> Husband mine, served up slow cooked Oxtail, Sauteed Cabbage, Celeriac mash, horseradish and English mustard.
> Accompanied by a bottle of Sangiovese.
> 
> Bonus: And he did the washing up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054View attachment 3055



That looks absolutely mouth-wateringly delicious; would you care to share the oxtail recipe (as I have some organic oxtail in the freezer).

And: Sautéed cabbage: What an excellent idea.  Years ago, I took to heart Nigel Slater's advice that brassicas do best with oil and butter, but - never, or, hardly ever - water (unless steamed).


----------



## fooferdoggie

got some great  Parmigiano Reggiano Vacche Rosse/Red cows 40 month old direct from Italy today. it is so good so much flavor compared to the  Parmigiano Reggiano you get in the store. plus if you buy 4 pounds at once it costs the same. 





​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> got some great  Parmigiano Reggiano Vacche Rosse/Red cows 40 month old direct from Italy today. it is so good so much flavor compared to the  Parmigiano Reggiano you get in the store. plus if you buy 4 pounds at once it costs the same.
> View attachment 3101View attachment 3102
> ​




Oh, yum.  

Seriously, yum.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chicken thighs (organic, free range, skin and bone attached) with onions, garlic, potatoes, Italian bacon (Rigatino), peas and stock. A loose adaptation of an Italian recipe.

Chicken - seasoned with sea salt and black pepper, so that that nice skin becomes golden and crispy, was sautéed in olive oil, removed, and set aside; then, the onions - roughly chopped - were sautéed until soft; and then, the Rigatino (Italian bacon), was sautéed until crisp.

Meanwhile, thickly sliced potatoes (along with thyme, and two heads of garlic,) were put into a copper roasting tin that had already been drizzled with olive oil. The sautéed onions, Rigatino (Italian bacon) and chicken were placed on top of the vegetables; chicken stock (a large mug) was added, as was some white wine (I had some Riesling).

This was then placed in a preheated oven and left to chat to itself for around half an hour, whereupon, I removed it briefly, and proceeded to add a mug of frozen peas and stirred it a little. Then, back to into the oven for a further half an hour or so.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this is some serious bacon. its intensely smoked and even the package smells good. it is dry cured and needs no refrigeration till its opened. cooks super fast as it does not have much moisture.  the only bad part it's really salty so a few slices will do you.  I forgot to take a pick of their sausage it comes in a cloth bag. so weird raw sausage that can go days without refrigeration. I slice the roll up and freeze it. I found their ham a bit too strong for me. UPS lost this package as Was going to have it for Christmas just got the replacement.


----------



## fooferdoggie

A really nice local bacon with great flavor and not too salty. I liked out finding this one the store had it with the smoked salmon and such not in the bacon section. I was on a hunt to find it for chirstmas and could not find it at the three stores I go too. then just spotted it in the oddball section.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this is a quick dish cheesy cauliflower. I have made this is sautéed onions and garlic and all kinds of cheese. but this method works great and its fat. I steam a head of cauliflower I put dried garlic and onion on it before steaming or they are too strong. Then the secret ingredient powered cheddar cheese. it adds a lot of flavor without a huge amount of cheese. I put some butter and milk in there then run the food processor for a minute and its pretty good.


----------



## fooferdoggie

another simple dish. when I used to be able to eat wheat pasta this was so good just some good browned butter with or without garlic cooked in the butter fresh black pepper (we always use tellichery) some mizithra cheese and some of that  Parmigiano Reggiano. Now I have to use almond pasta. not quite as good but its still good. but the almond pasta is pretty rich so I can't eat a lot of it.


----------



## lizkat

Got involved in sorting out a music library and suddenly it was suppertime...   pantry to the rescue, so it was hokkien noodles with some added sliced water chestnuts, defrosted spinach leaves that I had blanched and frozen last September, some sliced and quickly stir fried little mixed peppers, diced shelf-stable tofu... all tossed with teriyaki sauce slightly thickened with a cornstarch slurry and garnished with a spoonful of slivered almonds.  Not too shabby but pretty sure being really hungry upped the score a little bit.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A take on Chinese style egg fried rice:

First the vegetables: Very finely chopped onion, carrot and half a mug of frozen peas were sautéed in butter; six cloves of garlic, chopped, were added to that and sautéed until soft.

Next, a few eggs (organic, free range) were whisked, and then added to the vegetables, where they were scrambled.

That is when the day old rice was introduced to the other contents of the pan (along with some more butter), and stirred and mixed through.  

Some soy sauce, and oyster sauce were both then added, and stirred through, mixed together, as were some finely chopped French onions.  

Once everything was heated through - and hot - dinner was served.


----------



## shadow puppet

Tonight's menu:  seared scallops with haricots verts & shallots.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Tonight's menu:  seared scallops with haricots verts & shallots.
> 
> View attachment 3503



Looks absolutely mouth-watering, and I bet it tasted divine.


----------



## shadow puppet

My neighbors brought me my first ever piece of King cake last night in celebration of Mardi Gras.  Look what I found!

(please excuse bad iPhone 6 photo)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Poached fish (monkfish) in an oriental inspired broth (stock, fish sauce, Soya sauce, Oyster sauce, lemon grass, lime leaves, ginger, chopped chilli, a little sambal) with added vegetables (roughly chopped onions, carrots, tomatoes, Chinese cabbage, French onions), served with basmati rice.


----------



## SuperMatt

Eggs and onions with fish sauce for breakfast


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Poached fish (monkfish) in an oriental inspired broth (stock, fish sauce, Soya sauce, Oyster sauce, lemon grass, lime leaves, ginger, chopped chilli, a little sambal) with added vegetables (roughly chopped onions, carrots, tomatoes, Chinese cabbage, French onions), served with basmati rice.



Though I say so, myself, it was absolutely delicious.


----------



## lizkat

Supper was hokkien noodles w/ steamed fresh carrot medallions and broccoli florets.... and sweet hot chili sauce, the kind you can buy by the liter and grab from the fridge on autopilot when nothing else comes to mind.  

Right so I had that sauce over my supper with all its added hotness and sweetness, about an hour before reading some piece in the Guardian about development of less than healthful food consumption during the pandemic, and recent efforts to  undo damage, etc., and *of course my eye went right to some paragraph with the word bacon in it. *

The author was talking about inverting her buying habits after a consultation with her doctor,  who was stern about need to lower cholesterol levels..  so at the store it was going to be far less ham and fewer sausages,  and far more lentils, and immediately.









						I coped through the pandemic with a diet of junk food. Now I'm regretting it | Emma Brockes
					

My doctor says my cholesterol levels are insane and I have to eat healthily. My supermarket shop has changed overnight, says Guardian columnist Emma Brockes




					www.theguardian.com
				






> "Before Christmas, I would have dropped in a block of cheese the size of my apartment, or at the very least dumped in a mountain of salt. Now it’s just the lentils, with their lentilly brown taste. *The recipe says they’re great unadorned and don’t need extra flavouring. I wonder if this person has ever tasted bacon." *



Yeah.  I wonder too.  I mean I do love lentils but they get doctored on with herbs or spices or both and usually some onions or garlic and carrots, maybe some tomato paste.   And I still  once in awhile acquire some bacon or sausage and cook that up to go into the pot.   Never thought add any cheese and that's just as well.   I'm even less trustworthy around cheese than I am around bacon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Supper was hokkien noodles w/ steamed fresh carrot medallions and broccoli florets.... and sweet hot chili sauce, the kind you can buy by the liter and grab from the fridge on autopilot when nothing else comes to mind.
> 
> Right so I had that sauce over my supper with all its added hotness and sweetness, about an hour before reading some piece in the Guardian about development of less than healthful food consumption during the pandemic, and recent efforts to  undo damage, etc., and *of course my eye went right to some paragraph with the word bacon in it. *
> 
> The author was talking about inverting her buying habits after a consultation with her doctor,  who was stern about need to lower cholesterol levels..  so at the store it was going to be far less ham and fewer sausages,  and far more lentils, and immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I coped through the pandemic with a diet of junk food. Now I'm regretting it | Emma Brockes
> 
> 
> My doctor says my cholesterol levels are insane and I have to eat healthily. My supermarket shop has changed overnight, says Guardian columnist Emma Brockes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Yeah.  I wonder too.  I mean I do love lentils but they get doctored on with herbs or spices or both and usually some onions or garlic and carrots, maybe some tomato paste.   And I still  once in awhile acquire some bacon or sausage and cook that up to go into the pot.   Never thought add any cheese and that's just as well.   I'm even less trustworthy around cheese than I am around bacon.




I read that article, too, and roared with the laughter of recognition.

Yes, cholesterol, and the inevitable health arguments, I see them, but there is also that awful guilt that women are (culturally encouraged, a cultural encouragement that is strongly reinforced by society) to carry re the pure, uninhibited, greedy, immoderate enjoyment (which is then seen as a "sinful pleasure") of food.

It is not just that so many diets are dreary, and self-denying, it is that the element of guilt feeds (a deliberate use of that verb) notions of deprivation of food, and regulation of food as punishment.  (And sometimes reward).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> I read that article, too, and roared with the laughter of recognition.
> 
> Yes, cholesterol, and the inevitable health arguments, I see them, but there is also that awful guilt that women are (culturally encouraged, a cultural encouragement that is strongly reinforced by society) to carry re the pure, uninhibited, greedy, immoderate enjoyment (which is then seen as a "sinful pleasure") of food.
> 
> It is not just that so many diets are dreary, and self-denying, it is that the elemnet of guilt feeeds (a deliberate use of that verb) notions of deprivation of food, and regulation of food as punishment.  (And sometimes reward).




Yes, I have to remind myself when I've elected not to buy or eat some food for health reasons that it was *a choice*, my choice, and  --contrary to those older, culturally imposed suggestions-- it's not about "depriving myself" of something,  or that I was ever "bad" to have indulged in it.   To hell with that.   If I'm having fried white potatoes with my eggs on a Sunday morning then that's what's for breakfast, and if I'm not having them, it's not because I'm "being good" by not having them.  It's because I'm not *always* putting my health at top of my considerations when I prepare or order a meal.  It's up to me to keep track of how many exceptions I make to a general desire to eat healthfully. 

I'm trying to think if I ever hear guys talking about "being good" or "being bad" when discussing food choices and the need to drop a few pounds or avoid health situations like type 2 diabetes or raised cholesterol.   I think guys I know just say they're trying to drop a few pounds or eat "better" or some such.   Good and bad, meh.  No.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, dinner took the form of a variation of the classic hot and sour (Tom Yum) broth - with vegetables - and noodles.  (Fish sauce, lime leaves, chilli, ginger, lemongrass, with onion, carrot, tomato and chopped chard).

Today, I decided to try a curry inspired by Japanese cuisine, some kind of vegetable katsu curry, a mild, sweet, curry, but one without the panko breadcrumbs (which I lack); it has been well over 18 months since I last ate in Wagamamma's, and I wished to attempt to replicate some of that flavour.

I spent some time yesterday (and today) reading recipes, and did some tweaking.

Anyway, it started with two very finely chopped onions (organic, last Saturday's haul in the farmers' market has left me reasonably well stocked, for now), which were sautéed slowly in butter (and a little olive oil) - for the best part of 50 minutes, until caramalised.

Grated ginger (a thumb), and seven or eight fat cloves of garlic (minced) were added after around 30 minutes.  After 50 minutes, I added a grated apple (peeled) - several of the Japanese recipes had suggested this.

Then, stock, and mirin, plus, a little soy sauce, were added, - and brought to the boil - as - eventually - were two cubes (which I grated) of S&B curry roux.

While the recipes I consulted had called for boiled vegetables, (boiled in the stock), I preferred to roast them, to caramalise and concentrate the flavour; so, a fat sweet potato (chopped into large chunks, drizzled with olive oil), a fat carrot or two (likewise roughly chopped but left in large pieces), a parsnip (that had been hiding, but root vegetables respond very well to roasting), and several large tomatoes, quartered.   All of these were drizzled with olive oil, seasoned with sea salt and black pepper, and placed in a preheated oven (200C) for around 50 minutes, (and were turned and basted after half an hour).

The roasted vegetables were served with the curry sauce on the side.

Basmati rice to accompany.


----------



## lizkat

We're in the up-and-down part of March weather now, so it's all I can do to keep from ordering produce to make things like chopped veggie salads and tabbouleh and so forth, just because we are having a few days where the air temps are balmy. 

But looking ahead after a weekend where the arctic winds will reach down for us again,  I see forecasts for daytime temps of mid-20ºF and overnights in the low teens or single digits.    So maybe I'm not going to be quite as up for cucumbers and romaine as I think at the moment.  More like time to re-up for some winter veggie stew and soups.   "It ain't over 'til it's over" is March's claim to fame here.  That bulgur wheat is more likely to end up in a steaming hot breakfast dish than in a cool lunchtime salad bowl any time soon.


----------



## Alli

We went to Publix today so I picked up a can of biscuits. The kind where you peel the tube and POP it open. Honestly, I just like opening them. But it allowed me to make a most wonderful not chicken pot pie for dinner tonight.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> We went to Publix today so I picked up a can of biscuits. The kind where you peel the tube and POP it open. Honestly, I just like opening them. But it allowed me to make a most wonderful not chicken pot pie for dinner tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3982



 Holy hell, I'd pour that on the ground and roll around in it ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> We went to Publix today so I picked up a can of biscuits. The kind where you peel the tube and POP it open. Honestly, I just like opening them. But it allowed me to make a most wonderful not chicken pot pie for dinner tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3982




Love the copper casserole dish; absolutely beautiful.

I have something similar and love the sheer pleasure of cooking with it.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Love the copper casserole dish; absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I have something similar and love the sheer pleasure of cooking with it.



I got the set because it's safe for oven and stovetop, comes with lids, and is completely non-stick. Cleanup is a breeze.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I got the set because it's safe for oven and stovetop, comes with lids, and is completely non-stick. Cleanup is a breeze.




Looks absolutely gorgeous, and I bet that you enjoy using it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tonight, I dined on my own version (inspired, to a certain extent, by that of Gordon Ramsay) of Indonesian fried rice, the classic Nasi Goreng.

First, for this dish, it is important to use "old rice" (in this instance, yesterday's left over basmati - I deliberately made extra yesterday when preparing dinner).

Finely diced onions and carrots (organic) sautéed, to which a cup of peas (from the freezer, but defrosted earlier) are added, and sautéed until soft; .

Then, the spices are added: a grated thumb of galangal, and a finely diced chilli pepper plus a the best part of a full head of minced garlic, all sautéed, and a little brown sugar. And finely chopped French onions.

Eggs (free range, organic, three or four) have already been whisked; then, they are added to the pan and scrambled briskly.

This is when the old rice is added, and fried, and sautéed (even toasted); at this point, I made a well in the rice, and added some sambal oelek paste, and some rendang paste into the well, - I tend to have a generous hand in such things - and fried them off, and then stirred the rice through them. Once that has been done, a dessertspoon (or two) of kecap manis, sweet Indonesian soy sauce, is added and fried off, and stirred and mixed through the rice.

Accompanied by a tasty salad of chopped cherry tomatoes, and some thinly sliced cucumber (skin peeled, and centre removed), dressed with freshly squeezed lemon juice, and olive oil, seasoned with sea salt, freshly ground black pepper, brown sugar, coriander leaves and parsley.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> Tonight, I dined on my own version (inspired, to a certain extent, by that of Gordon Ramsay) of Indonesian fried rice, the classic Nasi Goreng.



You definitely eat far better than me.      My exciting fare for dinner tonight is homemade chicken enchiladas.

Speaking of Gordon, once I treated myself to a Disney+ subscription, I ended up watching his Uncharted series.  Found it very interesting and made me intensely hungry, lol.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> You definitely eat far better than me.      My exciting fare for dinner tonight is homemade chicken enchiladas.
> 
> Speaking of Gordon, once I treated myself to a Disney+ subscription, I ended up watching his Uncharted series.  Found it very interesting and made me intensely hungry, lol.




Not always.

Actually, in general, I'm not a massive fan of Gordon; however, I came across this particular recipe on an Asian comedy piece where a Malaysian comic (Nigel Ng, who goes by the stage name of "Uncle Roger") did a hilarious review of Ramsay's Indonesian rice video (and has done several other, hysterically funny, reviews, including a scathing review of Jamie Oliver's Indonesian rice recipe video).

That prompted me to take a look at Gordon Ramsay's actual video, (for Indonesian fried rice/Nasi Goreng), and I realised that it met my two key requirements when I read a recipe (or watch a video of the preparation of a recipe), and I thought it astonishingly good, and very doable, and - as I can attest - very tasty.

Mind you, it takes me a lot longer to do it than it does for Gordon (who is, after all, a professional chef).

So, I plan it (you need to cook the rice a day or two in advance; I prepare a large amount of basmati - serve some with whatever curry, or chilli I am having that day, and reserve the rest for a dish of Nasi Goreng, or Chinese egg-fried rice, a day or so later), and spend a happy hour or so pottering around, relaxed, while preparing it.

And this is a dish where you do need the correct ingredients (sambal oelek, galangal, rendang, etc), and where you need to take the time to set out everything you will need for the dish, in advance.  Otherwise, you may run the risk of forgetting - or over-looking - something.

These two key requirements for any recipe I prepare are:

1: It must look, or sound, or read, as though it is doable, in other words, when I read it, (or watch it), I must be able to think immediately afterwards, "yeah, I can do that, yeah, that's doable": I'm a good cook (actually, an excellent cook), but life is too short to struggle to master some skills, or fight with some details; and, I don't bake, and don't have a food processor, (or a microwave), so recipes that call for these skills, or equipment, are not a part of my skill set.

2: It must read (or look) as though the final result will be delicious.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> These two key requirements that any recipe I prepare are:
> 
> 1: It must look, or sound, or read, as though it is doable: I'm a good cook (actually, an excellent cook), but life is too short to struggle to master some skills, or fight with some details; and, I don't bake, and don't have a food processor, (or a microwave), so recipes that call for these skills, or equipment, are not a part of my skill set.
> 
> 2: It must read (or look) as though the final result will be delicious.



Thanks for mentioning your "not always" comment.  Makes me feel a tad more less inadequate.  But I did come to learn cooking late so always have more to learn.  I do enjoy it.  Your two requirements sound approachable and doable.  Two smart things to keep in mind.

Re:  Ramsey
I wasn't a huge fan so was pleasantly surprised to enjoy his series more than expected.  I like learning new flavor profiles and his series definitely touched on several.  Although I hate how he bugs out at the end of the show just after the meal is served.  Seems a tad rude.  But I did enjoy when he spent time with locals showing their traditional cooking methods.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Thanks for mentioning your "not always" comment.  Makes me feel a tad more less inadequate.  But I did come to learn cooking late so always have more to learn.  I do enjoy it.  Your two requirements sound approachable and doable.  Two smart things to keep in mind.
> 
> Re:  Ramsey
> I wasn't a huge fan so was pleasantly surprised to enjoy his series more than expected.  I like learning new flavor profiles and his series definitely touched on several.  Although I hate how he bugs out at the end of the show just after the meal is served.  Seems a tad rude.  But I did enjoy when he spent time with locals showing their traditional cooking methods.




Actually, his Indonesian series was excellent, and he was very respectful of the locals and their traditions, which both surprised and impressed me.


----------



## lizkat

St. Patrick's Day, so a nod to the Irish part of my ancestry:   having a simple version of traditional Irish colcannon, just strips of steamed kale mixed into  mashed potatoes with some chopped green onions added in along with plenty butter, salt and freshly ground pepper to taste.    Salmon patty along with that since I made some for the freezer today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> St. Patrick's Day, so a nod to the Irish part of my ancestry:   having a simple version of traditional Irish colcannon, just strips of steamed kale mixed into  mashed potatoes with some chopped green onions added in along with plenty butter, salt and freshly ground pepper to taste.    Salmon patty along with that since I made some for the freezer today.




Sounds delicious.

Dinner tonight is a simple, but tasty tweak on a store cupboard classic: Pasta and (homemade) tomato sauce:

That is, a minced head of garlic and around eight to ten anchovies dissolved in olive oil, followed by the contents of a tin of splendid Italian San Marzano tomatoes (which have been chopped and seasoned - sea salt, black pepper, a little brown sugar - by me), and let simmer, and splutter, and bubble away for around 30 minutes on the stove; then, pasta added to stock which has been seasoned with olive oil.

And finally, the two meld and marry and smile at one another when mixed, just before being served together in the final dish.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My own meal this evening was a fusion of the most heretical sort, should one seek to be guided by notions of purity of the palate.

Earlier today, - not least when I spotted new potatoes in a store - I realised that it has been months since I last dined on potatoes (apart from ordered in chips - fries, to Our Transatlantic Cousins).

Classic boiled potatoes - boiled in the stock which played host to yesterday's pasta - and adorned with sea salt, black pepper, and lashings of butter - seemed a good idea.

While, initially, I had planned to serve that with (organic, free range) eggs, fried eggs, sautéed eggs, inspection of the vegetable rack yielded promise.

Thus, I sautéed diced carrot, celery, leeks, and tomato, seasoned with sea salt and black pepper, to which was also added the best part of a head (or bulb) of garlic, roughly eight or nine fat cloves of garlic chopped and sliced.

When that was ready, I added a little mirin, oyster sauce, (roughly a tablespoon of each), some kecap manis (again, a tablespoon), and around a teaspoon of sambal oelek to the vegetables, and stirred it through.  

Despite the culinary culture clash - and, these days, as I am dining tout seul, culinary consistency matters not - it was rather tasty.


----------



## lizkat

Another sign of almost-spring showed up in my kitchen this morning:   hesitating before making oatmeal for breakfast.    It's the time of year I end up switching that out some mornings in favor of some fruit and yogurt.   Well winter fare won out today but yogurt and blueberries or strawberries are on the grocery list.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered in sashimi (from an excellent Japanese place, which has switched to take-out or takeawy/delivery since the advent of Covid) yesterday evening after my French class, as I was too tired to want to cook and I love Asian food; delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

It is Friday, Good Friday in the western Christian calendar, one of the days of the year which is traditionally meat free.

Now, as it happens, these days, most days of most weeks, my dining and diet takes a meat free form, but, nonetheless, I still thought to conform to some of the old traditions.

So, dinner this evening took the form of miso soup:

Miso soup (miso paste, soya sauce, a little fish sauce, sesame oil, vegetable stock, and freshly squeezed lime juice), with Japanese noodles, diced French onions, and shredded cabbage.


----------



## Renzatic

All I know is that I ate way too much Seczhuan chicken, and now i'm miserable.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> All I know is that I ate way too much Seczhuan chicken, and now i'm miserable.




There is no such thing as too much Szechuan chicken, or Szechaun or Chinese, or Asian anything, to my mind.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> There is no such thing as too much Szechuan chicken, or Szechaun or Chinese, or Asian anything, to my mind.




There is a fine line. Trust me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> There is a fine line. Trust me.




Ah.

You crossed it?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> There is a fine line. Trust me.




Years ago, actually decades ago, as a teenager on my first visit to France, I suspect that I crossed a similar line re the consumption of honey (from the honey gathered from the hives my host family kept near their house in the country, which was outside Chartres; the rest of the time, they lived in central Paris).

Anyway, it was the first time in my life I ever knew anyone who kept bees, and the centrifugal process of extracting the honey from the honey combs in the hives (yes, I was given the appropriate gear, masked head covering, gloves, etc) fascinated me.

And in a display of pure greed, I devoured this delicious honey in the sort of generous quantities that would have put Winne the Pooh to shame. 

My French hosts mildly remonstrated with me, pointing out that I ran the risk of suffering some sort of stomach upset.    I didn't care.  And yes, I did suffer the predicted stomach upset, and I still didn't care.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah.
> 
> You crossed it?




I ran so far beyond that line, I couldn't even see it anymore.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> All I know is that I ate way too much Seczhuan chicken, and now i'm miserable.




I'll be doing that next time I manage to get up to Ithaca and land some Szechuan shredded beef on a plate, believe me.  

I had originally thought to have lamb with mushrooms and lentils today,  but the messy weather Thursday interfered with my shopping plans, so that idea got revised to just mushrooms with lentils and egg noodles, but it was great anyway.    Love lentils, so versatile as far as cooking them with different arrays of herbs and spices.   I used smoky Spanish paprika and a little marjoram today, sauteed some onions and carrots to have in the lentils along with the mushrooms, a splash of red vinegar at the end instead of lemon juice as I'm out of lemons at the moment.  

So a shopping list is under construction for later in the week,  but today's dinner turned out pretty fine meanwhile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I'll be doing that next time I manage to get up to Ithaca and land some Szechuan shredded beef on a plate, believe me.
> 
> I had originally thought to have lamb with mushrooms and lentils today,  but the messy weather Thursday interfered with my shopping plans, so that idea got revised to just mushrooms with lentils and egg noodles, but it was great anyway.    Love lentils, so versatile as far as cooking them with different arrays of herbs and spices.   I used smoky Spanish paprika and a little marjoram today, sauteed some onions and carrots to have in the lentils along with the mushrooms, a splash of red vinegar at the end instead of lemon juice as I'm out of lemons at the moment.
> 
> So a shopping list is under construction for later in the week,  but today's dinner turned out pretty fine meanwhile.




Sounds delicious; I assume that garlic also made an appearance in that dish - it seems to me to have the flavour profile that would go well with garlic.


----------



## fooferdoggie

tried a new bbq place.it was pretty good. I cant eat the sauce so mine was without. I set a new record on my bike going to the place to grab it and back


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner took the form of a fish stew, inspired by some of the Iberian - Spanish and Portuguese - fish stew recipes that I have read.

A few onions, very finely diced, were sautéed in olive oil until soft; then, around ten cloves of garlic (two finely sliced, the others minced) were added.  Also added to the olive oil were around eight anchovies, chopped, which were allowed to dissolve in the onion and garlic mix.

Then, several tomatoes - a mix of cherry tomatoes, vine tomatoes, and one large tomato - chopped and seasoned with sea salt and black pepper were added to the pan.

Pimentón (Spanish smoked sweet paprika) - a few heaped teaspoons - was next added and stirred for a minute or two into the onion & garlic & melted anchovy mix.

Next, a generous glass of Spanish white wine was poured into the dish, and simmered until the wine had reduced into something resembling a sludge.

Stock - a jug - was prepared (a chicken stock cube, seasoned with fish sauce, to which two teaspoonfuls of tomato puree were dissolved).   This was added to the pan, along with a few potatoes, already peeled and diced into small squares.

This was allowed to simmer - partially covered - away for around 40 minutes, until the potatoes were cooked, at which point I added some chopped and diced white fish (haddock) and salmon; the fish was ready in around five to seven minutes, and the dish was then decorated with chopped, fresh parsley, before I served dinner, even though I dined toute seule, as per usual, in these Covid times.

Very tasty, though I say so myself.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> chopped, fresh parsley





The two groceries from which I can shop for fresh produce remotely now don't have fresh parsley for some reason, although they sometimes have cilantro.  Exasperating and incomprehensible. Anyway I certainly look forward to the growing season,  as the indoor growing of herbs doesn't always work well for me, it gets too dry and lacks enough sun, a bad combo.   I especially miss fresh parsley in winter and find the dried stuff worthless for my purposes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> The two groceries from which I can shop for fresh produce remotely now don't have fresh parsley for some reason, although they sometimes have cilantro.  Exasperating and incomprehensible. Anyway I certainly look forward to the growing season,  as the indoor growing of herbs doesn't always work well for me, it gets too dry and lacks enough sun, a bad combo.   I especially miss fresh parsley in winter and find the dried stuff worthless for my purposes.




Agreed.

One of the stalls - a really good stall - in the farmers' market had fresh parsley - which I bought - grown by themselves (though no other herbs), which they had confirmed by phone when I phoned them a few days earlier to enquire about what they would have available on Saturday.

Actually, my query concerned eggs (free range, organic): Covid constraints meant that their normal supplier of hens - who have yet to start laying - and eggs was not possible, and hence, (after a long winter, with slow growth), they are running late, growth is late, and the hens - who are normally comfortably ensconsed by mid March, have just arrived this week (and won't be laying for at least another fortnight).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Very simple, and very tasty: An omelette, (organic, free range eggs), seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, and fresh (finely chopped) parsley, and cooked in butter in an Italian copper sauté pan.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A hot and sour soup: Stock, freshly squeezed lime juice, lemon grass, chopped chilli peppers, a thumb of ginger, fish sauce, brown sugar, miso paste, a little tom yum paste, to which, were added, French onions, cherry tomatoes, shredded kale, and chopped mixed fish.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I cant eat carbs so I give them away to people in my shop building. got this Easter egg cake at a great store for only 6.50 it was 25.00 regular price. they said it was great I tried a little piece of the lower and it was good. poor thing had to take a ride in my bike bag but it was tough.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lunch was a cheeseboard: Black olives, Camembert Rustique, Gorgonzola Cremosa, Bleu d'Auvergne, St Nectaire, Comte and Dent du Chat with fresh French baguette, from the French bakery.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner:

Shrimp, crab claws, and smoked salmon, served with roasted potatoes, homemade Marie Rose dressing (mayonnaise, ketchup, sea salt, black pepper, Worcester sauce, lemon juice, and pimentón - smoked, sweet Spanish paprika), and homemade aioli (minced garlic, organic, free range, egg yolks, olive oil), and two salads, dressed lamb's lettuce, and a cherry tomato and cucumber salad, both with homemade French dressing (with honey, rather than sugar, olive oil, aged balsamic vinegar, sea salt, black pepper, French mustard).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An omelette prepared from organic, free range eggs, seasoned with parsley and French onions, and served with rye bread.


----------



## lizkat

We're on the edge of a back-to-winter week weatherwise, so lentil soup and such will appear on my menu.   Time to stash a few soups like that in the freezer for the odd chilly day later on in the month and early May anyhow.   And breakfast saw a reversion to oatmeal with apples, raisins, cinnamon...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> We're on the edge of a back-to-winter week weatherwise, so lentil soup and such will appear on my menu.   Time to stash a few soups like that in the freezer for the odd chilly day later on in the month and early May anyhow.   And breakfast saw a reversion to oatmeal with apples, raisins, cinnamon...




Any good lentil soup recipes?

The very best lentil soups I have ever tasted, I had in Turkey - sometimes, even in Istanbul airport, the lentil soup was superb, and airports (nowadays) aren't normally noted for fine dining experiences.

Anyway, the Turks "get" lentils, as they "get" both tea and coffee, for this is one of the few places on the planet - Kenya is another - where both tea and coffee are outstandingly good; usually, it is either one or the other.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Any good lentil soup recipes?
> 
> The very best lentil soups I have ever tasted, I had in Turkey - sometimes, even in Istanbul airport, the lentil soup was superb, and airports (nowadays) aren't normally noted for fine dining experiences.
> 
> Anyway, the Turks "get" lentils, as they "get" both tea and coffee, for this is one of the few places on the planet - Kenya is another - where both tea and coffee are outstandingly good; usually, it is one or the other.




I completely agree about Turkey and lentils, or at least about Turkish immigrants to the USA, their mothers-in-law from whom the recipes have descended, and great good fortune of any US residents who get to sample the fare.  I sure hope a restaurant up in Ithaca of which I'm thinking at the moment has survived the assorted scarcities of the pandemic -- ingredients, customers, wherewithal to keep going.

As for good recipes for lentil soup, alas, mine is pretty generic if satisfying, just the picked-over lentils, rinsed a few times and put into a pot with a couple inches water to cover, plus usually some or all ingredients of a basic mirepoix  -- not necessarily sauteed,  but if not then also some olive oil into the pot.    Then just some thyme or else cumin depending on the mood du jour,  with a dash of salt and then more of that to taste along with some black pepper at end.    I will often omit onions, garlic if meaning to freeze cooked lentils,  as I find the allium family doesn't always improve a dish over time in the cold.    If I have omitted them in cooking up some lentils,  I will sometimes add some finely chopped chives while heating the thawed lentil dish.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@lizkat:

The thing about those Turkish lentil soups was their inviting aroma - invariably, utterly irresistible and insanely enticing - rather than their (rather mundane) appearance.

Colleagues had recommended Turkish lentil soup - one going so far as to suggest that this (the lentil soup) was worth the price of admission to those fancy airport lounges.

I remember the first time I had one; I was en route from central Asia, over-nighting in Istanbul on the way home, and I was sitting by myself, sipping a beer, relaxing, outside a slightly grotty, rundown, apparently utterly unremarkable, small restaurant/bar.

It was twilight, a lovely velvet twilight, and the local cats were slowly twining and winding themselves around my outstretched feet.

Actually, this was a place that I subsequently realised was an award-winning spot, (it did have discreet awards, and I did look it up), and to which I returned, subsequently, on several occasions, where I was always remembered and welcomed by the staff, who learned - after a few conversations - just exactly where I was working - and in what capacity - at the time; one took me to meet some Syrian refugees who worked in a local carpet shop, and another time the manager invited me to join him over a hubble-bubble when he finished for the night.

Anyway, it lies in a modern side street in the centre of Old Istanbul; I was sitting, relaxed, sipping a well deserved beer, when my nostrils reacted with insane, delirious delight (and desire) to a bowl of vaguely muddy looking soup that was being served to a Muslim family at an adjoining table.  I requested a bowl of that soup - it was fantastic - and it was served with stunning warm Turkish bread.

Anyway, anytime after that whenever I passed through Istanbul, I always treated myself to lentil soup, beer and amazing bread, usually in that restaurant.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Risotto will be served for dinner, a take on the idea of Risotto Primavera:

So, very finely diced onions, carrots, couregttes (zucchini), a half a cup (Le Crueset mug) of frozen peas, a tin of asparagus, around eight, fine, fat, cloves of garlic (thinly sliced and chopped), grated Parmigiano Reggiano, chicken stock, white wine, saffron, butter, (generous quantities), a little olive oil, and, of course, Carnaroli rice.


----------



## fooferdoggie

nothing like lasagna for breakfast. it is made with almond noodles and ham to keep the carbs low. I find if I am going to eat stuff that bothers me its best as early as possible.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner this evening is fillet of wild trout sautéed in butter; served with a dish of roasted cherry tomatoes, roasted (very finely sliced) potatoes, and mashed peas (briefly boiled, then sautéed with finely diced and sautéed onion, minced garlic and red chilli pepper, and then mashed).

A dish of aioli (homemade garlic mayonnaise - new season fresh minced garlic) organic, free range egg yolks, and olive oil, to accompany.

Also to accompany is a dish of finely diced chilli pepper with sea salt, and sugar, - which were greeted by my pestle and mortar, that was fun - to which was added a few dessertspoons of fish sauce, mirin sauce, olive oil, and some freshly squeezed lime juice, chopped chives and chopped coriander, whereupon it was all stirred together.

And a glass of two of Italian white wine.


----------



## lizkat

Fancy version of otherwise ordinary (and leftover) rice pilaf:   I sauteéd up some minced garlic, chopped sweet onion, a few sliced mushrooms, half-rounds of a couple small yellow squash and  a handful of green beans,   along with half a coarsely chopped red bell pepper and had that with the pilaf along with some stir fried sliced chicken breast and thighs.   Worth remembering to do again sometime.  Only took half an hour tops and used up things I didn't want to waste.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Roasted vegetables - carrots, courgettes (zucchini), aubergine (eggplant), cherry tomatoes, onions, red pepper, two heads of garlic, - served with basmati rice, and sautéed fillets of red mullet.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Preparing the ingredients for Nasi Goreng.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner is Nasi Goreng (Indonesian Spicy Fried Rice), based on a Gordon Ramsay recipe:

Grated galangal (around two thumbs), and a head of garlic (minced), plus a chopped chilli pepper, and several chives - (Chinese chives) - chopped are sautéed; then three eggs - (organic, free range, already whisked) are added to the pan, and scrambled.

That is when the day old rice is added and fried and stirred fully through; then, a well is made in the rice (and egg), and a generous tablespoon or two of both sambal oelek and rendang paste are added to this well, and fried off, the rice and egg (and spices) stirred through until thoroughly mixed.  At that stage, two tablespoons of kecap manis (sweet soya sauce) are added and stirred through.  

This was served with poached trout (in stock, slices of lemon, and chopped French onions), and cucumber salad (with salt, sugar, black pepper and freshly squeezed lime juice).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Dinner is Nasi Goreng (Indonesian Spicy Fried Rice), based on a Gordon Ramsay recipe:
> 
> Grated galangal (around two thumbs), and a head of garlic (minced), plus a chopped chilli pepper, and several chives - (Chinese chives) - chopped are sautéed; then three eggs - (organic, free range, already whisked) are added to the pan, and scrambled.
> 
> That is when the day old rice is added and fried and stirred fully through; then, a well is made in the rice (and egg), and a generous tablespoon or two of both sambal oelek and rendang paste are added to this well, and fried off, the rice and egg (and spices) stirred through until thoroughly mixed.  At that stage, two tablespoons of kecap manis (sweet soya sauce) are added and stirred through.
> 
> This was served with poached trout (in stock, slices of lemon, and chopped French onions), and cucumber salad (with salt, sugar, black pepper and freshly squeezed lime juice).




Wow.  Maybe you should think about opening a restaurant...  your adventures in the kitchen lately sound worth sitting down to for a price.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cheese (bought some Gorgonzola Cremosa, St Nectaire, Camembert Rustique and Schnebelhorn yesterday) and French bread.


----------



## lizkat

Celebrating the arrival of pumpernickel bread...  another store finally started delivering here via Instacart from Oneonta, and they feature the Heidelberg's brand of breads, which I love, especially their pumpernickel.   So breakfast was diced red bell peppers and scrambled eggs on toasted pumpernickel.   Trying to make room in my freezer now for a backup loaf or two of Heidelberg's other options so I won't be without it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I sincerely believe this.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395083217540194308/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JayMysteri0 said:


> I sincerely believe this.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395083217540194308/



I rarely eat meat, (and I will always buy my meat from local producers, those who rear the animals or fowl themselves, using environmentally friendly, preferably organic, ecological, and ethically aware principles to do so) but, on the rare occasions when I do indulge in a steak, I like my steak rare.  Very rare.  



lizkat said:


> Celebrating the arrival of pumpernickel bread...  another store finally started delivering here via Instacart from Oneonta, and they feature the Heidelberg's brand of breads, which I love, especially their pumpernickel.   So breakfast was diced red bell peppers and scrambled eggs on toasted pumpernickel.   Trying to make room in my freezer now for a backup loaf or two of Heidelberg's other options so I won't be without it.



I love that German black bread (I assume that this is what you mean by pumpernickel bread); it goes well with absolutely everything.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was simple but tasty: An omelette, made from free range, organic eggs, seasoned slightly with sea salt, chopped parsley and chopped French onions, (both organic), cooked lightly, in butter, in the French manner, served with toasted French rye bread.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pottering around, preparing chilli con carne.

The meat (browned) - organic, environmentally aware & ethically reared, purchased from the people who reared the animal in question - has been in the oven for the best part of the past hour; browning it in batches - and seasoning it (ground coriander, ground cumin, smoked hot paprika, anchovies dissolved in olive oil, sea salt, black pepper) and preparing the stock (stock, coffee - a mug with brown sugar dissolved, Worcestershire sauce, a little kecap manis, tomato puree) took a further hour.

In an hour or so, around five or six onions (organic, etc) - roughly chopped - and a minced head of garlic (eleven fat cloves) shall be sautéed until soft, then added to the casserole.

As will a tin of San Marzano Italian tomatoes, seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, and a little brown sugar; plus a tinful of water, if the casserole runs the risk of drying out.

Organic red kidney beans (drained) will be added an hour later, again.

Rice shall accompany.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was delicious, and there will be seconds, tomorrow or Monday, perhaps.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

I had some Hungarian Lángos.





Scepticalscribe,​recipe for you:

_Lángos_ is a classic Hungarian fried bread, sold everywhere by street carts and vendors. It can be topped with a variety of ingredients but is usually eaten as is. Fluffy and light, this favorite fair food is made from yeasted dough and often with additional mashed potatoes to make _krumplis _lángos (potato lángos).

Traditionally, when Hungarian people used to bake bread in communal brick ovens, they'd save a piece of dough and bake it off in the morning for breakfast. This piece of breakfast bread gradually evolved into a deep-fried snack like those found in other countries that share cultural backgrounds with Hungary like Turkey, Serbia, Slovakia, Romania, the Czech Republic, and Austria.

These popular snacks are usually served rubbed with garlic, sprinkled with salt, and with some combination of sour cream, onions, kefir, sausage, eggs, yogurt, cheese, ham, or bacon. Our flavourful recipe uses the potato addition and serves it with garlic and salt. This wonderful bread is a great accompaniment to soups, and wonderful to enjoy on its own. Eat the lángos freshly made, as it will get mushy when cold; if you made too much dough and don't need to fry many discs, you can keep the dough in the refrigerator for up to a week.

Ingredients​
1 large potato, freshly mashed and kept warm
2 1/2 teaspoons instant yeast (rapid-rise or bread machine yeast)
1 teaspoon sugar
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
3/4 teaspoon salt, plus more to taste
1/2 cup milk
Canola oil, for frying
2 cloves garlic, halved


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A (delicious) Kaisen Chirashi from a local (exceptionally good) Japanese restaurant.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A (delicious) Kaisen Chirashi from a local (exceptionally good) Japanese restaurant.



And (delicious) sushi from the very same place, this evening.


----------



## User.191

Copper River Salmon from Alsska, Rice & Sprouts. Quite delicious if bloody expensive ($50.00/lb )


----------



## lizkat

A simple Greek salad of sorts...  at least I had the makings of it on hand.  Had originally thought just to slap together a couple of bean and cheese tacos with some salsa or such, and then realized I'd actually run out of taco shells. Oh well.

Anyway I'm not complaining. It's finally got too hot outside to want to cook an evening meal.  Winter might be over at last.   A gray catbird showed up to claim a usual nesting spot in the thickety shelter of the honeysuckle bush two days ago, and that has been a fairly dependable sign of impending summer weather.


----------



## Deleted member 199

We've been putting off going to the cash&carry for at least two weeks beyond when we started to run out of some stuff (and just flat out avoiding the supermarket since probably February-ish) and haven't been to any of the little fresh markets/convenience store lately either so it's really down to little bits of stuff thrown together, in the natural format for such random things: curry.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Oh I should mention it does have one 'deliberate' thing (i.e. not just what we had left) in it - fresh bamboo shoots from the back yard.


----------



## tranceking26

I had a Sunday Roast. Turkey and plenty of veg.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Wifey got a craving for kidneys today, so it's... steak and kidney pie.. but it's actually a cottage pie.. and it's pork mince not beef....


----------



## lizkat

I shall have some re-upped options for the menu incoming today...   towards end of last week after all that rain earlier,  my lawn was getting so out of hand I was too mortified to have groceries delivered.   The guy finally mowed yesterday evening and had to go around twice to mulch it down considering how tall the grass had got.   Anyway good timing, because I was almost out of cucumbers, tomatoes, hummas, even pitas....  the fallback options for "what's for lunch / supper" during heatwaves.


----------



## Deleted member 199

lizkat said:


> I shall have some re-upped options for the menu incoming today...   towards end of last week after all that rain earlier,  my lawn was getting so out of hand I was too mortified to have groceries delivered.   The guy finally mowed yesterday evening and had to go around twice to mulch it down considering how tall the grass had got.   Anyway good timing, because I was almost out of cucumbers, tomatoes, hummas, even pitas....  the fallback options for "what's for lunch / supper" during heatwaves.



Long grass.. no salad vegetables... sounds like the problem is also the solution there ;-)


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> The guy finally mowed yesterday evening and had to go around twice to mulch it down considering how tall the grass had got.




I do it about every 5 days during the peak grass growing time, makes it much less of a chore (and this new battery mower is just terrific, no smell, no gas do deal with, reasonably quiet).

Sometimes I do an alternating front and back yard, but I always wear my Speedo ...

The neighbors wish I wouldn't mow so much.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> I do it about every 5 days during the peak grass growing time, makes it much less of a chore (and this new battery mower is just terrific, no smell, no gas do deal with, reasonably quiet).
> 
> Sometimes I do an alternating front and back yard, but I always wear my Speedo ...
> 
> The neighbors wish I wouldn't mow so much.




Heh,  just wearing a Speedo while mowing would probably scandalize the neighborhood around here and warrant a piece in the local paper.

It gets hard for contract mowers  around here to keep the grass cut for all their clients when we get a series of rainy days back to back...  but this last stretch was absurd:   my side yard ended up nearly six inches tall. since after I had some new drywells put in,  I just used chaff from a haywagon up at the family's farm to reseed the thing.   Hayseed gonna make hay, sky's the limit!

At least he did go around twice on it.  What I need is a couple goats if this is how the summer's going to run.


----------



## DT

Yeah, you go 7-10 days in the rainy summer months around here, it gets totally out of control.  Well, in some spots, hahaha, we're at the beach, it's St. Augustine grass, so it's not like some deep, lush grass.  In fact, we're going to expand our flower bed areas, more rocks ... less grass


----------



## lizkat

Lunch today:   Freshly cooked beets cooled in a vinaigrette marinade for awhile, then slivered up under some fresh egg salad (mayo, Dijon mustard and plenty of celery for crunch) all in a bed of Boston (butterhead) lettuce leaves, Wasa multigrain crispy cracker on the side.


----------



## Deleted member 199

lizkat said:


> Lunch today:   Freshly cooked beets cooled in a vinaigrette marinade for awhile, then slivered up under some fresh egg salad (mayo, Dijon mustard and plenty of celery for crunch) all in a bed of Boston (butterhead) lettuce leaves, Wasa multigrain crispy cracker on the side.



Gimme.
Gimme gimme gimme.

I love fresh cooked beetroot (we almost always just had canned when I was a kid) but my wife isn’t a fan so I usually don’t bother to get it even when I find it locally.


----------



## lizkat

Stephen.R said:


> Gimme.
> Gimme gimme gimme.
> I love fresh cooked beetroot (we almost always just had canned when I was a kid) but my wife isn’t a fan so I usually don’t bother to get it even when I find it locally.




The canned are ok in a pinch but I do prefer getting the fresh, and early at a local farmers' market if I can, because I love the greens too.


----------



## Deleted member 199

lizkat said:


> The canned are ok in a pinch but I do prefer getting the fresh, and early at a local farmers' market if I can, because I love the greens too.



I’d settle for canned if it’s in a sandwich or hamburger but it’s not the same to me if its for a salad. Tastes a bit watered down, and I find them best if I add olive oil and a little white wine vinegar while they’re still warm. I guess they absorb some due to moisture loss via steam.

I don’t think I’ve ever seen them here with the green part still. And weirdly the tinned ones - that are obviously very transportable - basically don’t exist here. I have no clue what the fresh ones get used for locally. But that’s a very common wondering for myself and my wife - how is there a market for X here?

What are the greens like? Do you cook them with the base or separate them?


----------



## lizkat

Stephen.R said:


> I’d settle for canned if it’s in a sandwich or hamburger but it’s not the same to me if its for a salad. Tastes a bit watered down, and I find them best if I add olive oil and a little white wine vinegar while they’re still warm. I guess they absorb some due to moisture loss via steam.
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever seen them here with the green part still. And weirdly the tinned ones - that are obviously very transportable - basically don’t exist here. I have no clue what the fresh ones get used for locally. But that’s a very common wondering for myself and my wife - how is there a market for X here?
> 
> What are the greens like? Do you cook them with the base or separate them?




You cut them off  the roots.    For the greens, trim off any getting-woody parts if they are older beets,  then chop the stems and cook the lot as you would red or green chard.  Or at least that's what I do, and serve them with olive oil and a vinegar of choice.


----------



## Deleted member 199

lizkat said:


> red or green chard.



I am really over region specific names for plants and foods in the “same” language (not a dig at you).

I’d heard the name before but had no idea what it is. Oh. It’s what my mum grew when I was a kid and called silver beet.

thanks for the info. If I ever find some with leaves I’ll be sure to try it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@lizkat; @Stephen.R:

Actually, usually, I tend to roast beets (a recommendation from the German woman who sells them to me) - all root vegetables respond well to roasting, - drizzle with olive oil, in a roasting tin, or wrapped in foil - as it caramalises them.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> @lizkat; @Stephen.R:
> 
> Actually, usually, I tend to roast beets (a recommendation from the German woman who sells them to me) - all root vegetables respond well to roasting, - drizzle with olive oil, in a roasting tin, or wraped in foil - as it caramalises them.



I've seen references to roasting them actually, just never got around to trying it.

Do you remove their skins first, or just clean them first and them peel after as with boiling? (Or are the skins edible once roasted?)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> I've seen references to roasting them actually, just never got around to trying it.
> 
> Do you remove their skins first, or just clean them first and them peel after as with boiling? (Or are the skins edible once roasted?)




No, I don't peel them before roasting (think of the mess), - just a quick clean - but, yes, I do peel them once they have been roasted.

Roasting gives them a lovely sweet flavour; actually, when roasting beets, (and even the small ones take longer than you think to be fully cooked when roasting), I will usually do a dish of roasted root vegetables (parsnip, carrot, onion, sweet potato, garlic), served with sharp greens (wilted chard, or spinach, or some other greens).


----------



## Deleted member 199

We _just_ went to the cash&carry 2 days ago so it'll be a while before I'm back somewhere hat has even a slim chance of having any, but I'll try to remember to get some more in.. 6 weeks time, and will definitely try roasting them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> I've seen references to roasting them actually, just never got around to trying it.
> 
> Do you remove their skins first, or just clean them first and them peel after as with boiling? (Or are the skins edible once roasted?)




They are also lovely peeled, grated, and fried/sautéed (a delicious version I was introduced to in the tiny kitchen of a friend's home, in Vilnius, Lithuania well over a quarter of a cetury ago) - but do be careful of their juices.

This fool was wearing nicely pressed cream khakis the day I had (enjoyed, devoured) that dish.

That particular dish - which was was served with fried/sautéed onions and eggs, & garlic, lovely rustic bread to accompany - was my first introduction to the idea that beets - an eastern European staple - could be really tasty.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> We _just_ went to the cash&carry 2 days ago so it'll be a while before I'm back somewhere hat has even a slim chance of having any, but I'll try to remember to get some more in.. 6 weeks time, and will definitely try roasting them.




Just remember that they will take longer to cook (when roasting) than you think.


----------



## lizkat

Today early on it was a lot colder than I'd expected so breakfast instead of some yogurt and fruit turned into a rummaging about for something warm instead..   so it came to chili beans atop some leftover rice pilaf with an egg, "over easy", nestled alongside.  Just the ticket along with some freshly brewed hot coffee.  And I must remember that June here is still a dicey time to leave the windows open on a clear night.   It must have been 50ºF in the kitchen this morning, had to go back upstairs for another layer of clothes!


----------



## fooferdoggie

anyone want some salami?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> anyone want some salami?
> View attachment 6047




I love good German salamis, (or, even Italian salami).

Which did you choose from this inviting selection?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> I love good German salamis, (or, even Italian salami).
> 
> Which did you choose from this inviting selection?



you did not notice the hand salami? this was a pic I found but man that hand salami is crazing looking.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> you did not notice the hand salami? this was a pic I found but man that hand salami is crazing looking.




Actually, no, I didn't.

Not until you mentioned it, and then I had to look for it.

My mind, my mouth (and my very imperfect bespectacled eyes), all focussed on what I thought the post was all about, namely, tasty Food.

And good salami is tasty food.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, no, I didn't.
> 
> Not until you mentioned it, and then I had to look for it.
> 
> My mind, my mouth (and my very imperfect bespectacled eyes), all focussed on what I thought the post was all about, namely, tasty Food.
> 
> And good salami is tasty food.



ya I love salami but that one would be a little weird. the fingers would be good though (G)


----------



## lizkat

Weather has dropped off a bit grey and cold here for a couple days (better incoming starting tomorrow) and it doesn't feel like a great night for just a dinner salad.     So it's some chicken breast pieces I marinated in teriyaki sauce overnight, then just plan to stir fry with some red bell peppers and broccoli florets (i will have slightly blanched those before the stir fry) along with some garlic, sliced onion and thin slices of a skinny yellow squash.   All over just enough white rice so I can swear there was some....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Weather has dropped off a bit grey and cold here for a couple days (better incoming starting tomorrow) and it doesn't feel like a great night for just a dinner salad.     So it's some chicken breast pieces I marinated in teriyaki sauce overnight, then just plan to stir fry with some red bell peppers and broccoli florets (i will have slightly blanched those before the stir fry) along with some garlic, sliced onion and thin slices of a skinny yellow squash.   All over just enough white rice so I can swear there was some....




Sounds as though it was a delicious stir fry.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cheese shall feature for dinner this evening:

I paid a visit to the cheesemonger's and bought some cheese today.

They included: Camembert, mature Cashel Blue, Gorgonzola Cremosa, sheep's Gouda, aged Gruyère, Reblocon, Délice de Bourgogne, and Mothais sur Feuille - Fromage de Chèvre, a specific goat's cheese that was recommended.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Was debating ordering in sushi, but then realised that I have plenty (as in, a sufficient quantity of) perfectly good organic, free range, eggs in the fridge.

So, fried eggs it was; organic, free range, delicious.


----------



## lizkat

Too hot to think of cooking much of anything lately.   Today for lunch it was a chopped hardboiled egg over chilled diced beets on a bed of Boston lettuce,  topped with a home-brew Thousand Island type of dressing.

But if we have a thunderstorm later that bring the temperature down some and leaves us a breeze,  I'll have stir fried chicken with broccoli and red bell peppers on just enough white rice to saw I think I saw some in there.   Otherwise it's the old standby, diced-up cucumbers and Roma tomatoes with hummus tucked into toasted pita halves.    And I need one evening cool enough to restock the supply of hard-boiled eggs...  I can barely stand the idea of bringing a kettle to boil now for a cup of tea in the morning.

Stay cool and safe everyone....    unless some of you are from the other hemisphere, in which case treasure that snow, eh?


----------



## Huntn

HEB Opti-Meal, 200 calories.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, I prepared scrambled eggs (organic, free range, whisked with a little sea salt and black pepper, and a few dessertspoons of double cream) with sauteéd, chopped/diced bacon rashers.

Almost addictively delicious.


----------



## lizkat

Finally cool enough to make a soup for this evening.   White beans precooked and added late to sauteed carrots, celery, tomatoes, cabbage, simmered in vegetable stock w/ salt, black pepper, marjoram, thyme for adjustment to seasoning.   To be served alongside, some crusty bread rubbed with garlic, brushed w/ olive oil and run under the broiler for a minute.  Grateful for the t-storms that landed here yesterday without bringing along any great gusts of wind or hailstones...   dropped the temperature 20 degrees F in a matter of ten minutes,  and ushered in what promises to be soup-worthy weather by nightfall now for almost a week.

Somehow I never get tired of cucumbers, tomatoes and hummus in pita during a heat wave, but I do welcome a switchup from that (and otherwise rounds of cold chicken and salads) to something a little more robust in the cooler evenings.  And...  I confess to having bothered with home fried potatoes and scrambled eggs this morning!


----------



## User.191

Tonight was takeout from a local chicken nugget place that we like to frequent - who also do a real nice Mac n Cheese with Bacon.


----------



## lizkat

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> Tonight was takeout from a local chicken nugget place that we like to frequent - who also do a real nice Mac n Cheese with Bacon.




It's been so long since I've had anything resembling fast food that I sometimes daydream about a BK whopper or McD's nuggets...  either one of those used to be a sometime impulse-buy on the way upstate on a weekend when I was still commuting,  or after running errands over in Binghamton after I moved upstate.   They are a sort of token of "summertime and the livin' is easy" to me, I guess.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> It's been so long since I've had anything resembling fast food that I sometimes daydream about a BK whopper or McD's nuggets...  either one of those used to be a sometime impulse-buy on the way upstate on a weekend when I was still commuting,  or after running errands over in Binghamton after I moved upstate.   They are a sort of token of "summertime and the livin' is easy" to me, I guess.




I know the feeling; think of them as an occasional (perhaps monthly, or every two months) treat.

Tonight, ramen noodles in what was supposed to be miso soup, - it started out as the  er, chicken - stock - to which I added miso paste - I had parboiled potatoes in for yesterday's evening meal (parboiled potatoes, then fished out of their stock and sautéed with what were slowly sautéed caramalised onions, and served with organic free range sautéed eggs) with diced pak choi and French onions, but miso soup that somehow, inexplicably, got spiced up (Tom Yum and fish sauce among the additional culprits).


----------



## lizkat

Some fusilli pasta tonight, cooked al dente, sauced with a mixture of sliced zucchini and chopped fresh tomatoes sautéed with a little garlic in olive oil, served with some torn-up fresh basil leaves, a dash of nutmeg, salt, pepper, and some freshly grated romano cheese.  Salad of young spinach and half-grown greens on the side with some sliced red onion half-rings and a couple sliced green olives tossed in, oil and vinegar dressing.

Perfect for a summer night and quick to make in case the area lost power during a storm while I was preparing the meal.  Could always toss out the half-cooked pasta in that sorry sort of event and just have the half-done sauce there over some decent torn-up bread,  or drained off a bit and served in a pita as one might with some caponata.  But I got lucky and the meal as planned was what I managed to end up with.

It's still threatening to make a thunderstorm here and it's almost comical, just can't quite pull it off even though we've had a lot of rain.  No lightning, just faraway rolls of thunder a few times.  Dinner music, I guess!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Some fusilli pasta tonight, cooked al dente, sauced with a mixture of sliced zucchini and chopped fresh tomatoes sautéed with a little garlic in olive oil, served with some torn-up fresh basil leaves, a dash of nutmeg, salt, pepper, and some freshly grated romano cheese.  Salad of young spinach and half-grown greens on the side with some sliced red onion half-rings and a couple sliced green olives tossed in, oil and vinegar dressing.
> 
> Perfect for a summer night and quick to make in case the area lost power during a storm while I was preparing the meal.  Could always toss out the half-cooked pasta in that sorry sort of event and just have the half-done sauce there over some decent torn-up bread,  or drained off a bit and served in a pita as one might with some caponata.  But I got lucky and the meal as planned was what I managed to end up with.
> 
> It's still threatening to make a thunderstorm here and it's almost comical, just can't quite pull it off even though we've had a lot of rain.  No lightning, just faraway rolls of thunder a few times.  Dinner music, I guess!




Sounds very tasty, but - to my mind - the magic word in that post is "caponata".

Now, that is a dish I cannot (ever) get enough of.  

And it goes really well with absolutely everything.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading caponata recipes.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading caponata recipes.




That's ambitious...  at least for this time of year in my mind... I'd be reaching for a tin from my pantry stash!

Anyway In summer I'm more into a quick fix in the kitchen,  falling back on recipes from the likes of Rose Elliot's _Vegetarian Meals in Minutes._...   a lot of her stuff involves things I almost always have on hand including cooked beans or lentils I've stashed in the freezer, plus fresh items --peppers, zucchini, tomatoes, garlic, onions, green herbs-- so a little planning the night before can evolve to either a salad or a warm dish on a cool night after a hot day in which one has no desire to spend much time over a hot stove.  I don't mind a few minutes over a sauté pan but past that or warming up a soup base taken from the freezer,  I tend to lose interest in July or August.

For me tonight, it's all going to be even simpler.   A cool and partly rainy day has put me in mind of having poached eggs with some wilted greens over buttered toast cubes w/ hot milk, salt and pepper.   Ten minutes max and it's dinner!


----------



## User.191

Just threw together a rather delightful Pseudo-TexMex Chili dish with green, red & yellow peppers, stew meat, and black & red beans with my secret Taco Sauce mix.

Cooked for 2 hours then served on Tortillas with sour creme, guacamole, Lettuce, shredded cabbage, shredded carrots and a sprinkle of grated cheese.

Oh my, how utterly delightful.

Washed down with 2 pints of Manchester's own Boddington's Beer.


----------



## lizkat

Nothing especially  notable for supper but a treat for dessert,  ginger cookies:  Anna's Swedish Thins.  Love those things, thin and crispy.  I don't often have desserts but I like these once in awhile, so some tonight and a cup of English breakfast tea w/ some milk and stevia stirred in.


​
​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Nothing especially  notable for supper but a treat for dessert,  ginger cookies:  Anna's Swedish Thins.  Love those things, thin and crispy.  I don't often have desserts but I like these once in awhile, so some tonight and a cup of English breakfast tea w/ some milk and stevia stirred in.
> 
> View attachment 7037​
> ​




Seriously good, especially - you are absolutely right - with tea.  (And I write this as a coffee fiend).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Seriously good, especially - you are absolutely right - with tea.  (And I write this as a coffee fiend).




My favorite tea is that English Breakfast from Twinings,  even in bags which is the way I buy it for convenience since it's packeted to at least stay fresh.    There's some Stash tea I also like though, a "Christmas Morning" variant -- blend of black and green teas-- that also comes with the bags in packets.  I switch them up but having the English breakfast kind more often.

I can't drink coffee late in the day the way I used to, but the caffeine in tea is different and doesn't seem to slosh around in my brain as long as the coffees do.    Makes me savor the morning coffees all the more though.  I need to make another virtual run to re-up my supply of choices from GimmeCoffee up in Ithaca.  Last time I got some great ones from Central America, nice for summer mornings, light and fruity.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> My favorite tea is that English Breakfast from Twinings,  even in bags which is the way I buy it for convenience since it's packeted to at least stay fresh.    There's some Stash tea I also like though, a "Christmas Morning" variant -- blend of black and green teas-- that also comes with the bags in packets.  I switch them up but having the English breakfast kind more often.
> 
> I can't drink coffee late in the day the way I used to, but the caffeine in tea is different and doesn't seem to slosh around in my brain as long as the coffees do.    Makes me savor the morning coffees all the more though.  I need to make another virtual run to re-up my supply of choices from GimmeCoffee up in Ithaca.  Last time I got some great ones from Central America, nice for summer mornings, light and fruity.



Some biscuits just work perfectly with tea.

And I will agree with you re those Swedish ginger thins; delicious.

I find them in the local health store.

And agreed: While I still (sometimes, but not often) take coffee in the evening, increasingly, I have come to favour tea at that time.


----------



## lizkat

A pasta salad night for me last night:   chopped celery and red onion,  quarter-round slices of radish,  coarsely grated carrots, diced green peppers, some sliced small manzanilla olives, a few ounces of flaked albacore tuna, just enough pasta (small ditalini cooked earlier and refrigerated) to be able to say yeah i think i saw some, and a simple oil and vinegar dressing with light Mediterranean herbs... all on Boston lettuce with a little sourdough bread on the side, which I ran under the broiler and rubbed with garlic.  Big glass of iced tea w/ lemon.

The pasta got thrown in last, after some of the rest of that salad was set aside for a sandwich on pumpernickel toast today.  I'm having a mostly chores-free weekend after a mostly unserious and work-free week.

This is all in aid of my midsummer vacation escape from just about everything.  Look forward to it every year as practice of the entirely necessary art of doing nothing for awhile now and then.  It's refreshing in a way I can't even describe properly, with physical, mental, emotional and spiritual components.   But I still gotta eat, so it's been a week of living off veggies and hummus and pitas with a few forays into tinned fish from the pantry. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend (should I add "weather permitting")... !!


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> Nothing especially  notable for supper but a treat for dessert,  ginger cookies:  Anna's Swedish Thins.  Love those things, thin and crispy.  I don't often have desserts but I like these once in awhile, so some tonight and a cup of English breakfast tea w/ some milk and stevia stirred in.
> 
> View attachment 7037​
> ​



Don‘t take this the wrong way, but — Wait, what? Pepparkaka? In July? It’s like the most christmassy thing ever! 

That said, I really don’t mind, it’s not like I’m offended, just shocked. There is really no reason for us _not_ to eat them all year round (aside from most stores here not carrying them). We probably just eat too many during December/early January and need to detox for 10-11 months to really appreciate them again…

Glad you enjoy them! Keep it up!

A related tradition, by the way, is to put one of the cookies in the palm of your hand and gently tap it with your other hand. If the cookie breaks into exactly three pieces you get to (silently) make a wish.



Scepticalscribe said:


> And I will agree with you re those Swedish ginger thins; delicious.
> 
> I find them in the local health store.



Local health store? Wow!


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Don‘t take this the wrong way, but — Wait, what? Pepparkaka? In July? It’s like the most christmassy thing ever!
> 
> That said, I really don’t mind, it’s not like I’m offended, just shocked. There is really no reason for us _not_ to eat them all year round (aside from most stores here not carrying them). We probably just eat too many during December/early January and need to detox for 10-11 months to really appreciate them again…
> 
> Glad you enjoy them! Keep it up!
> 
> A related tradition, by the way, is to put one of the cookies in the palm of your hand and gently tap it with your other hand. If the cookie breaks into exactly three pieces you get to (silently) make a wish.




I do really really like them.   I have to keep myself from buying more than one little box at a time. 

Re the tradition of the wishmaking, thanks for that, it's lovely.


----------



## Herdfan

Brisket burger.  First time I ever had one and it was awesome.

I think there is someone on here from Columbus , OH (or maybe it was MR), but there is a nice Italian grocery Carfagna's and they have a great meat department.  We always bring the 110 when we go to Columbus and stock up on filets, butts and anything else they have that looks good.  Last time there they had brisket burgers so the wife grabbed a couple to try.  She didn't get enough.  Will be getting more the next time we are there.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> She didn't get enough. Will be getting more the next time we are there.h




That's how I felt when first trying an order of the Korean frozen entree-maker Bibigo's vegetarian potstickers.    It was back when coronavirus lockdown was new and nothing was certain or familiar...   first time trying Instacart, first time buying more than just paper towels at BJ's, etc.

So I ended up with assorted groceries in bulk including these veggie potstickers.   I know how to make them and do sometimes,  but I figured I should hang on to the flour I had in case bread became scarce, etc.   I popped four of those things into a pot of water and 8 minutes later i'm like _*wow I only got 2 pounds of these??!*_


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, I treated myself to some delicious sushi (and a most tasty mixed salmon and tuna "don") from the best Japanese restaurant around, which they delivered to my door.

Sushi - really good sushi - is one of those foods (actually, almost all Asian cuisine falls into this category) is something I can never have too much of.

Earlier in the week, craving curry but disinclined to cook, - @Alli will like this - I had ordered vegetable biryani (which came with delicious dhal), chana saag (chickpeas and spinach) and vegetable korma from the best Indian restaurant in the city.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yesterday, I treated myself to some delicious sushi (and a most tasty mixed salmon and tuna "don") from the best Japanese restaurant around, which they delivered to my door.
> 
> Sushi - really good sushi - is one of those foods (actually, almost all Asian cuisine falls into this category) is something I can never have too much of.
> 
> Earlier in the week, craving curry but disinclined to cook, - @Alli will like this - I had ordered vegetable biryani (which came with delicious dhal), chana saag (chickpeas and spinach) and vegetable korma from the best Indian restaurant in the city.



My sister in law and her husband had a “restaurant” for about a year, that sold essentially nothing but biryani.

I cannot tell you how many times we ended up eating free stuff that smother-in-law brought home at the end of each day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> My sister in law and her husband had a “restaurant” for about a year, that sold essentially nothing but biryani.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many times we ended up eating free stuff that smother-in-law brought home at the end of each day.




Good biryani (it doesn't have to be vegetarian) is one - another one - of those dishes that one can never have enough of.

And I am also more than partial to central Asian pilau (pilaf) dishes (the stuff you can get in Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan, Afghanistan, or is prepared and served by people from those regions); absolutely delicious.


----------



## User.191

Just a light 6 course meal tonight…

*Appetizer*: Fricassee of Atlantic Sea Scallop & Swap Lobster Tossed on Creole Spice, Heat of Season Tomato Ragout, Served on a hard shell
*Soup*: Consommé of Louisiana Bayou Turtle with Vegetable Brunoise & Imported Sherry
*Salad*: Water’s Edge River Salad of Petite Cresson Endive Wrapped Salmon Eccosaise with Vinaigrette De Dijon
*Sorbet*: Sorbet de Limoncello & Citron Blanc Alec Petite Fleur
*Entrée*: Filet of Ohio Black Angus Tornedos Rossini Topped with Seared Foie Gras, Gratin Potatoes & Vintage Port Reduction
*Dessert*: Almond Tuille with Warm Rum Bananas & Butter Pecan Glacé

Coffee & a Birthday cake - wine was on the house tonight!


----------



## Hrafn

Beef bun, Vietnamese spring rolls and egg drop soup.  It should have been two meals, but I finished it off.


----------



## lizkat

Hrafn said:


> Beef bun, Vietnamese spring rolls and egg drop soup.  It should have been two meals, but I finished it off.




Yah I just noticed today that I have finished off two four-roll packages of frozen egg rolls in about half the time I expected them to last.

So tonight while cruising through some wallpaper options for my XR for August,  I decided on this one.   It's kale... which I expect to feature much more often in my August meals now that all those egg rolls are gone.


​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> Beef bun, Vietnamese spring rolls and egg drop soup.  It should have been two meals, but I finished it off.




Oh, yum.

Sounds delicious.

This evening, I decided to treat myself to some sushi. 

Happy sigh.

I do not think that there is an Asian dish I dislike.


----------



## Hrafn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Oh, yum.
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> This evening, I decided to treat myself to some sushi.
> 
> Happy sigh.
> 
> I do not think that there is an Asian dish I dislike.



There are definitely some I prefer more than others, and I'd be squeamish on some of the insects in Asian markets, but I'd at least try them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> There are definitely some I prefer more than others, and I'd be squeamish on some of the insects in Asian markets, but I'd at least try them.



Re food, and culinary matters, I'll try anything once.

And the sushi was delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An omelette this evening, cooked in butter: Free range, organic, eggs, with chopped chives and fresh (and finely chopped) parsley.

Tasty and deceptively simple.


----------



## lizkat

Heat-wave breakfast for me today:   chopped cold hard-boiled egg atop chilled julienned beets with some home-brew dressing concocted from a mix of half-sweet and mustard pickle relishes plus a bit each of mayo and ketchup.   Delicious and refreshing.    Skipped the idea of hot coffee and went straight for the iced tea.  Gonna be 88ºF tomorrow and the next day so I'm going to have to switch to iced coffee for sure.   Summer's finally really here!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sushi.

Ordered in from the best Japanese place in the city.  

I find that in summer, this is something I could eat pretty much daily.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sushi.
> 
> Ordered in from the best Japanese place in the city.
> 
> I find that in summer, this is something I could eat pretty much daily.




Best I can do in that regard is roll my own versions of California roll.  Usually too lazy so I just dream of it.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> View attachment 8196




Dare I say "yum"?


----------



## SuperMatt

They have a really interesting brand of ice cream at the military commissary:






						Magnolia Ice Cream
					






					www.magnoliaicecream.com
				




They have tropical flavors like Mango, Purple Yam, Lychee, etc. The 1.5-quart size is pretty expensive at $8, so even with the $.50 coupon they had in the store, that’s about $2.50 a pint… slightly less than Haagen-Dazs or Ben & Jerry’s… and much more than the $3 for other 1.5-quart brands like Breyer’s or Edy’s.

I took a chance on it and it’s great. It is just as thick and rich as the 2 “fancy” brands mentioned above, and the flavors are truly unique. I got mango this time. Maybe I will try a new flavor next time, or just get mango again. But I shouldn’t get ahead of myself… there‘s still lots of ice cream in the tub.


----------



## fooferdoggie

SuperMatt said:


> They have a really interesting brand of ice cream at the military commissary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnolia Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.magnoliaicecream.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have tropical flavors like Mango, Purple Yam, Lychee, etc. The 1.5-quart size is pretty expensive at $8, so even with the $.50 coupon they had in the store, that’s about $2.50 a pint… slightly less than Haagen-Dazs or Ben & Jerry’s… and much more than the $3 for other 1.5-quart brands like Breyer’s or Edy’s.
> 
> I took a chance on it and it’s great. It is just as thick and rich as the 2 “fancy” brands mentioned above, and the flavors are truly unique. I got mango this time. Maybe I will try a new flavor next time, or just get mango again. But I shouldn’t get ahead of myself… there‘s still lots of ice cream in the tub.



you call that expensive? try 8 to 90 for a pint for fantastic ice cream.  try this https://saltandstraw.com/collections/pick-your-pints


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sushi, ordered in from the best Japanese place in the city. 

Yum.


----------



## lizkat

Temps are dropping into the high 40s overnight up here -- the holiday weekend apparently serving as more than an "unofficial" mark of summer's end?!--   so out come the soup recipes for sure.  Soups for supper all through next week,  and a quilt hauled down from upstairs to put around me during the evenings!   Way too soon to turn on the heating system, and the days are still sunny and warm.

Tonight's menu:  grilled cheese and tomato sandwich on 12-grain toast, and some hearty vegetable soup that's similar to a minestrone.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, my old reliable of pasta (nastrini) with my homemade blue cheese sauce (the blue cheese sauce took the form of two different types of Gorgonzola Dolcelatte, plus the remains of a chunk of Cashel Blue, - which were slowly melted - to which organic double cream was added).

However, I am now entirely out of blue cheese, a deficiency which must be remedied.

The previous day, I thoroughy enjoyed a supper of Japanese ramen noodles in miso stock (miso paste, plus a dissolved chicken stock cube and some Japanese soy sauce).


----------



## lizkat

I usually keep a pound or so of potatoes on hand for making the occasional potato salad during summer months, and one of them might end up as home fries on a weekend morning.   But the last of this batch will land in a soup as all the evenings lately are proving too chilly for thoughts of a veggie burger with a side of potato salad.   Lentil soup on the menu for tonight with the leftovers to be stashed in the freezer.


----------



## Huntn

Since I started skipping breakfast, and have a meal substitute drink for lunch, I’ve dropped about 9lbs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Breakfast was freshly squeezed grapefruit juice (with a little sparkling water), Ethiopian coffee (with organic hot milk), and toasted French bread, with butter and three fruit (lemon, grapefruit and orange) marmalade.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tried my hand at a homemade version of the Japanese nigiri & sashimi I have been devouring happily for the past few weeks.

Classic sushi - as in maki rolls - was out of the question; I'll leave that to the professionals. But, a nigiri inspired repast seemed well within my culinary reach.

Therefore, from the fishmonger, I had ordered samon sashmi, and tuna sashimi, and smoked eel.  (I had also ordered gravadlax - which I adore - and smoked tuna, but they will comprise a different style of dinner).  That was delivered this morning.

And I also ordered sushi rice, sushi pickled ginger, wasabi, mirin, rice vinegar/sushi seasoning, and had fun preparing sushi style rice in the rice cooker.  (This is the sort of situation where the internet comes into its own).

So, sushi rice (which turned out surprisingly well), sliced sashimi tuna, sashimi salmon, and smoked eel, (yes, I have a number of elegant and exceedingly sharp, gorgeous, Japanese knives - balanced, beautiful and superb at what they do - with which to do the needful) served with a little bowl of sushi pickled ginger, and a separate little bowl of soy sauce with wasabi (stirred and dissolved through the soy sauce), and a dash of mirin, comprised dinner.  And delicious it was too.


----------



## lizkat

'Tis the season of people doorstepping the last of their too many summer squashes around here, but the rain plus lack of sun has left some of them more or less market-size instead of the usual baseball-bat monsters...  so one of those proves perfect for a fast supper tonight:  a smallish yellow squash sliced up and sautéed with half a diced onion, tossed in the pan with a little parsley and some dried Italian herbs until the squash is not quite fork tender,  then pour a scrambled egg over and give the pan a couple shakes, turn the heat off (it's an electric range), then cover the skillet and let the egg cook for a couple minutes more while the squash approaches table-ready.   A little salt and black pepper to finish.

Et voilà, tomorrow's breakfast egg dressed up for supper on this rainy night instead!   I have a couple more of those freebie squash,  but they're going to land in a ratatouille before the weekend, I've already acquired a nice eggplant for that gig.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> 'Tis the season of people doorstepping the last of their too many summer squashes around here, but the rain plus lack of sun has left some of them more or less market-size instead of the usual baseball-bat monsters...  so one of those proves perfect for a fast supper tonight:  a smallish yellow squash sliced up and sautéed with half a diced onion, tossed in the pan with a little parsley and some dried Italian herbs until the squash is not quite fork tender,  then pour a scrambled egg over and give the pan a couple shakes, turn the heat off (it's an electric range), then cover the skillet and let the egg cook for a couple minutes more while the squash approaches table-ready.   A little salt and black pepper to finish.
> 
> Et voilà, tomorrow's breakfast egg dressed up for supper on this rainy night instead!   I have a couple more of those freebie squash,  but they're going to land in a ratatouille before the weekend, I've already acquired a nice eggplant for that gig.




Ratatouille sounds brilliant (a favourite of mine), but - if you are thinking egg, pan, onion and squash - what about some version of an infinitely flexible shakshuka?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner took the form of :

Sushi rice (anointed with rice vineger, sushi seasoning, a little mirin) prepared (lovingly, all that soaking and rinsing) in my rice cooker:  Served with sashimi salmon, and sashimi tuna, sliced (appropriately) with one of my gorgeous (and horribly effective) Japanese knives.  Wakame (oh, yum). 

A small bowl of sushi pickled ginger (I love this stuff); a small bowl of soy sauce, wth sufficient wasabi (to provide serious heat) dissolved, and seasoned with a dash of mirin.

Reader, I devoured the lot.


----------



## lizkat

Somehow the season of oatmeal for breakfast has returned.  Chilly mornings more the norm now than in August, of course.    I like making a few days' worth at a time and stashing it in the fridge.  Just enough so I'm not tired of whatever combo of fruit I put in, and so it doesn't become "oh no, not this again". 

I usually put raisins and cut-up pieces of some fruit like apples near end of cooking.   There are still fresh peaches in the markets right now and I'm not sure I'd ever tire of those anyway, it's all i can do to get all of a peach from cutting board to the oatmeal pot some days.  Once in awhile I give up and just eat the peach out of hand and be done with it, let the oatmeal carry just raisins for a couple days.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Somehow the season of oatmeal for breakfast has returned.  Chilly mornings more the norm now than in August, of course.    I like making a few days' worth at a time and stashing it in the fridge.  Just enough so I'm not tired of whatever combo of fruit I put in, and so it doesn't become "oh no, not this again".
> 
> I usually put raisins and cut-up pieces of some fruit like apples near end of cooking.   There are still fresh peaches in the markets right now and I'm not sure I'd ever tire of those anyway, *it's all i can do to get all of a peach from cutting board to the oatmeal pot some days.*  Once in awhile I give up and just eat the peach out of hand and be done with it, let the oatmeal carry just raisins for a couple days.




Ah, yes; how true.

Actually, I feel pretty much the same way about peaches.

And apricots, and nectarines.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner comprised of organic, free range eggs, scrambled, served with toasted rye bread.


----------



## Alli

Girls afternoon out. This is what I had:



Cauliflower on the left, squid on the right.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sushi rice (cooked in my rice cooker), sashimi tuna, salmon, and smoked eel, (delivered by the fishmonger) served with pickled ginger for sushi, and wasabi dissolved in soy sauce.  Very tasty.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sushi rice (cooked in my rice cooker), sashimi tuna, salmon, and smoked eel, (delivered by the fishmonger) served with pickled ginger for sushi, and wasabi dissolved in soy sauce.  Very tasty.



I wish I could eat that I wish sushi so much.


----------



## fooferdoggie

dinner so thrilling. my wife got the roast pork in slices with cheesy cauliflower but me I get plain meat and eggs just salt and pepper. so I chopped the pork and fried it to get it crisper for more flavor Mexican truck style. I was feeling really hungry and was not sure the meat would be enough calories. lately with my riding I am having trouble getting enough calories keeping no carb.


----------



## shadow puppet

Cast iron skillet seared scallops in olive oil, butter & lemon juice, seasoned with pepper & garlic.  Served with a side of steamed broccoli.  I inhaled everything.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Cast iron skillet seared scallops in olive oil, butter & lemon juice, seasoned with pepper & garlic.  Served with a side of steamed broccoli.  I inhaled everything.




That sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> I wish I could eat that I wish sushi so much.




Technically, it's nigiri that I consume (sashimi grade salmon and tuna, and occasionally, smoked eel served with sushi rice - that is, sushi rice, rinsed and soaked, by way of preparation, and then, cooked in the rice cooker, and finally, stirred through with rice vinegar, sushi seasoning vinegar, and a little mirin).

Thus, I don't use nori to make the classic sushi rolls; that strikes me as possibly over-complicating the issue, - although I would like to learn how to do this.

Besides, I realised that my version was perfectly possible when I succumbed to the habit/temptation of ordering sashimi tuna or mixed sashimi (tuna and salmon) "don" dishes (sashimi fish plus rice, with pickled ginger, soy and wasabi included) from a local, award-winning Japanese place quite frequently during lockdown, when I realised - having also ordered the classic sushi rolls - that I actually prefer the 'don' dishes, and treatment of fish, although I love both.

Anyway, it occurred to me that I could try to prepare this at home, myself; ever since we had the wonderful Filipina carer - who looked after my mother so well - we've had a rice cooker; it was the one thing that was non-negotiable when she first came to stay with us - well, that, and reliable wifi, so that she could be in frequent contact with her family in the Philippines.

Hence, cooking rice no longer terrifies me, in fact, thanks to the rice cooker, I have mastered it; longer rice dishes (paela, risotto) are stil - obviously - stove top, but, for curries, or sushi, the rice cooker wins each and every time.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> That sounds absolutely delicious.



It's always a treat to have scallops.  I'm tempted to do it again tonight.  But your sushi dinners sound delicious and always have me drooling on this end!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> It's always a treat to have scallops.  I'm tempted to do it again tonight.  But your sushi dinners sound delicious and always have me drooling on this end!




Thank you.

Your dish sounds delicious, as well.

How do you cook the scallops?

Briefly, over a high heat?

And, do you mince (in a garlic crusher) or very thinly slice, the garlic, before adding it?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> It's always a treat to have scallops.  I'm tempted to do it again tonight.  But your sushi dinners sound delicious and always have me drooling on this end!



Sushi (or nigiri, to be more precise) is one of those dishes I have (belatedly) come to realise that I could eat - happily devour - daily, every day, each and every day.

And - like all fish dishes - it doesn't ever leave you feeling bloated or bursting; just agreeably and pleasantly and contentedly replete.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Your dish sounds delicious, as well.
> 
> How do you cook the scallops?
> 
> Briefly, over a high heat?
> 
> And, do you mince (in a garlic crusher) or very thinly slice, the garlic, before adding it?



First off, I am not nearly the experienced cook you are.  I've only made scallops a handful of times so I'm still learning.  Scallops aren't cheap so I would hate to mess them up.  I have tried the minced garlic, but it ends up getting too black.  Maybe I've added it too early?  

Currently, due to my recent wrist/hand surgery, I avoid most mincing or chopping for safety reasons.  

I heat a cast iron skillet until the oil is shimmering so I get a good sear.  I use garlic infused olive oil and season each washed & dried scallop with fresh pepper and garlic powder.  Garlic salt is even better but I try and keep my sodium down so don't always go that route.  I sear each side 2-3 minutes depending on scallop size.  Once I've flipped each scallop, I add butter and lemon juice to the skillet.  It creates a lovely sauce I can then spoon over the scallops as I plate them.

My preferred pairing over the broccoli when I have them on hand, are fresh steamed haricots verts I then saute with shallots and mushrooms.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> First off, I am not nearly the experienced cook you are.  I've only made scallops a handful of times so I'm still learning.  Scallops aren't cheap so I would hate to mess them up.  I have tried the minced garlic, but it ends up getting too black.  Maybe I've added it too early?
> 
> Currently, due to my recent wrist/hand surgery, I avoid most mincing or chopping for safety reasons.
> 
> I heat a cast iron skillet until the oil is shimmering so I get a good sear.  I use garlic infused olive oil and season each washed & dried scallop with fresh pepper and garlic powder.  Garlic salt is even better but I try and keep my sodium down so don't always go that route.  I sear each side 2-3 minutes depending on scallop size.  Once I've flipped each scallop, I add butter and lemon juice to the skillet.  It creates a lovely sauce I can then spoon over the scallops as I plate them.
> 
> My preferred pairing over the broccoli when I have them on hand, are fresh steamed haricots verts I then saute with shallots and mushrooms.




Brilliant, thanks a million for your helpful and detailed notes.

Butter, lemon juice (and garlic) are a trinity that one cannot go wrong with.

Personally, I love scallops, but it is an absolute age since I tried to cook them.

Of course: High heat will indeed burn (if not incinerate) minced garlic, unless you decide to add it almost at the very end, say, for around 20 seconds or so.  Something to bear in mind for when I attempt this dish (or, attempt to prepare squid, which is cooked in a similar manner).

When I mince garlic, it is for very slow cooking, the sort where you sauté onions gently for around half an hour, to caramalise them; in that situation, the garlic simply melts into (and exquisitely flavours) what becomes the sauce.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> Of course: High heat will indeed burn (if not incinerate) minced garlic, unless you decide to add it almost at the very end, say, for arund 20 seconds or so.  Something to bear in mind.
> 
> When I mince garlic, it is for very slow cooking, the sort where you sauté onions gently for around half an hour, to caramalise them; in that situation, the garlic simply melts into (and exquisitely flavours) what becomes the sauce.



OOooOo!  Many thanks for the tips as I absolutely adore both garlic and carmelized onions.  It never ceases to amaze me the simplest of things, coupled with patience when needed, one can do in cooking to take something like a simple butter sauce to an entirely different level.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> OOooOo!  Many thanks for the tips as I absolutely adore both garlic and carmelized onions.  It never ceases to amaze me the simplest of things, coupled with patience when needed, one can do in cooking to take something like a simple butter sauce to an entirely different level.




The other thing that is surprisingly good in this sort of cooking is to add a few chopped, salted anchovies into that onion/garlic buttery goodness, perhaps, with a dash of olive oil added to the mix, when cooked slowly; the anchovies will melt into (and disappear into) this sauce, and will add an absolutely amazing umami flavour (not at all "fishy") to the final (finished) dish.

Obviously, this doesn't apply to 'cream' sauces for pasta, such as gorgonzola sauce, or mushroom sauce.

Quite often, when preparing a pasta sauce (a tomato and/or onion plus garlic sauce), I will dissolve a few anchovies into the sauce; they really do add an extra dimension of umami flavour to such a sauce.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner took the form of poached hake (poached in liquid seasoned with miso paste and chicken stock, in which I had earlier parboiled the potatoes), steamed spinach, Vichy carrots and roast potatoes; all the vegetables were organic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sashimi salmon and sashimi tuna; smoked eel; sushi rice.


----------



## Hrafn

1 each nigiri: shrimp, salmon, tuna, washed down with a Corona Extra with lime.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> 1 each nigiri: shrimp, salmon, tuna, washed down with a Corona Extra with lime.



Sounds delicious.


----------



## Hrafn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds delicious.



It was.  I saw your post earlier, and got a hankering, and then we ran out of carrots.  We ran to our local grocery store, looked at what they had, but none fit our dietary restrictions.  The chef asked if he could make something we wanted, so we split an order.  I haven't had a Corona since Costco stopped carrying them about 4 months into quarantine lockdown.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> It was.  I saw your post earlier, and got a hankering, and then we ran out of carrots.  We ran to our local grocery store, looked at what they had, but none fit our dietary restrictions.  The chef asked if he could make something we wanted, so we split an order.  I haven't had a Corona since Costco stopped carrying them about 4 months into quarantine lockdown.




Nigiri is a lot easier to prepare than the classic sushi (maki) rolls, and, I have come to the realisation that this is the kind of food I can easily and effortlessly eat again and again and again.


----------



## Hrafn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Nigiri is a lot easier to prepare than the classic sushi (maki) rolls, and, I have come to the realisation that this is the kind of food I can easily and effortlessly eat again and again and again.



We have both bamboo and silicone mats for making rolls.  Once you have the prepped sushi rice, canned tuna, salmon, crab, etc are easy to make both spicy and plain, and with cucumber, avocado, etc.  You have the basis for a bunch of different tastes.

I have not been ready to venture into sushi grade raw fish.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> We have both bamboo and silicone mats for making rolls.  Once you have the prepped sushi rice, canned tuna, salmon, crab, etc are easy to make both spicy and plain, and with cucumber, avocado, etc.  You have the basis for a bunch of different tastes.
> 
> *I have not been ready to venture into sushi grade raw fish.*



Mine comes from a reputable fishmonger, a fishmonger that I know also supplies the best (award-winning) Japanese sushi place in the nearby city.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Poached brill in a miso and chicken stock, flavoured with Japanese rice wine, a little soy sauce, a little Asian fish sauce, black pepper, in which the potatoes had been earlier parboiled, and, in which, sliced leeks and chopped carrots, - and, later - (after the fish had been removed) finely chopped chard and French onions had also spent some time, served with roasted potatoes.


----------



## lizkat

Long day of assorted sewing adventures and putting-away chores...   so I'm ready for something simple and fast for supper tonight:  strips of teriyaki-marinated chicken, sliced onion,  garlic all popped into a hot skillet,  freshly steamed broccoli and julienned carrots tossed into the pan for 30 seconds of a hello-teriyaki experience at the end.  Goes well on rice or even tucked into pita and doesn't take much standing around watching time.    Neighbor doorstepped me a gigundo head of nice broccoli, so I've cut that into florets enough for about three nights of quick stir fries.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Long day of assorted sewing adventures and putting-away chores...   so I'm ready for something simple and fast for supper tonight:  strips of teriyaki-marinated chicken, sliced onion,  garlic all popped into a hot skillet,  freshly steamed broccoli and julienned carrots tossed into the pan for 30 seconds of a hello-teriyaki experience at the end.  Goes well on rice or even tucked into pita and doesn't take much standing around watching time.    Neighbor doorstepped me a gigundo head of nice broccoli, so I've cut that into florets enough for about three nights of quick stir fries.




Broccoli (first steamed, then stir-fried) goes amazingly well with (a generous amount, say, six or eight, or more) anchovies (melted into the olive oil) and lashings and lashings of garlic, and some onion, served with either pasta or rice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Monkfish fillet (chopped into goujons, or large chunks) poached in coconut sauce (several cloves of garlic, gently sautéed, some anchovies dissolved in the oil, fish sauce, brown sugar, freshly squeezed lemon juice - I had no limes - Thai red curry paste, a little mirin, and coconut milk), sprinkled with chopped French onion, and served with basmati rice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sashimi tuna, salmon and smoked eel with sushi rice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The oven is currently playing host to a dish (based, loosely, on a Portuguese recipe), of monkfish with cherry tomatoes, onions, garlic, potatoes, - all organic - seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, pimentón (smoked, sweet paprika), white wine, olive oil, and a little stock.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sashimi with salmon, tuna and sushi rice.

Served with the trimmings: Pickled ginger, Japanese soy sauce, and wasabi.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And again, sashimi (salmon and tuna) with sushi rice and all of the appropriate trimmings.


----------



## lizkat

Pan-seared tilapia fillets using light olive oil,  seasoned w/ smoked paprika, dash of salt, black pepper plus a few torn leaves of basil and a slice of lemon underneath each piece of fish while the second side cooked.   Delicious with steamed peas and some small quartered boiling potatoes dressed with butter and lemon juice.  Easing my way into the season of chowders and soups for supper.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Pan-seared tilapia fillets using light olive oil,  seasoned w/ smoked paprika, dash of salt, black pepper plus a few torn leaves of basil and a slice of lemon underneath each piece of fish while the second side cooked.   Delicious with steamed peas and some small quartered boiling potatoes dressed with butter and lemon juice.  Easing my way into the season of chowders and soups for supper.




Sounds delicious.  Yum.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds delicious.  Yum.




It was pretty good.   Not sure about the basil, but i had it fresh so i used it.   For that recipe I usually put a little dried marjoram though.  Either way it's simple and tasty, and always nice with little peas and the potatoes.,


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner this (winter) evening is based (loosely) on a Portuguese recipe, with a couple of tweaks.

Essentially it is fish (monkfish cheeks), in a mix of olive oil (generous amounts) and wine or stock; I used stock.

In fact, I used chicken stock, both because it is more flavoursome and less salty than most vegtable stock; plus, monkfish is a fish that - very often - in Iberian cooking, puts in an appearance accompanied by meat (sometimes taking the form of bacon lardons, very frequently something like chorizo).

Also in the mix were roughly chopped potatoes, onions and halved cherry tomatoes; a tweak took the form of an added, chopped carrot.

The recipe called for four cloves of garlic.  Naturally, I doubled that.  Salt (sea salt), black pepper (freshly ground), pimentón (sweet, smoked paprika, a staple of Iberian cuisine) were also added.

This then spent around an hour and a half, perhaps a little more - an hour forty minutes - (though the fish was added after almost an hour) in a preheated oven at 180-200C. (350-400F).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was delicious, though I say so, myself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sashimi (tuna, salmon) with sushi rice, and expected seasoning (wasabi, pickled ginger, soy).


----------



## User.191

Slummed it today - since the 9:00 am CEO meeting didn't start until 11:30am we ended up getting lunch ordered in so just threw some OKish Pizza down the throat.

Hardly exciting or inspiring. Not sure if it was that nutritional. Pretty sure it was calorific up the wazoo though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> Slummed it today - since the 9:00 am CEO meeting didn't start until 11:30am we ended up getting lunch ordered in so just threw some OKish Pizza down the throat.
> 
> Hardly exciting or inspiring. Not sure if it was that nutritional. Pretty sure it was calorific up the wazoo though.




But was it tasty?

There are days when nothing else will do - nothing else will "hit that spot" - except pizza, especially really good pizza.


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> But was it tasty?
> 
> There are days when nothing else will do - nothing else will "hit that spot" - except pizza, especially really good pizza.



Sadly, no. It was just average.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> Sadly, no. It was just average.




Oh, dear.

The curse of the average pizza.  

Pizza is one of those dishes where mediocrity doesn't really cut it.

A good pizza is a joy to eat, whereas an average one is - unfortunately - instantly forgettable.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

For once, I decided to treat myself to a long, lingering, relaxed breakfast.

Freshly squeezed orange juice (most mornings, I have freshly squeezed grapefruit juice - I do the squeezing myself, on one of those old fashioned, manual squeezers), and coffee: The coffee was a blend (of my own devising) of Kenyan and Ethiopian coffees, served with organic hot milk.

An omelet with free range, organic eggs (no seasoning at all; for some strange, inexplicable reason, I craved just a simple omelet), and two slices of toasted rye bread, with butter and (French) apricot jam.  

The apricot jam - which I love - featured simply because I forgot to buy marmalade yesterday.


----------



## lizkat

A nice autumn lunch on a sunny day:   Teriyaki-glazed medallions of carrot and parsnip alongside some French-cut green beans and some leftover rice pilaf that had a mix of wild and white rice with a little orzo and some marjoram.   I just steamed the carrots and parsnips briefly and then pan-glazed them, worked out great.   Added some dominoes of a little leftover tofu to the pan during the glazing for a protein boost.  I steamed the green beans and scooped the pilaf into the steamer alongside the beans when they were almost done.  Not much work... and zero leftovers this time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Another long, lingering - and thoroughly enjoyable - breakfast.

Freshly squeezed pink grapefruit juice, followed by an omelet (organic, free range eggs), with finely chopped parsley, finely chopped chives, and finely chopped (and seasoned) cherry tomatoes (all organic).

Coffee (Honduran, delivered yesterday), served with hot milk (organic); two slices of toasted rye bread, with butter and three fruit marmalade (orange, lemon and grapefruit).


----------



## lizkat

Still on a teriyaki kick...  and having had enough to do today that I didn't fancy spending a lot of time in the kitchen, even if I do like to cook with abandon sometimes.     So: some steamed fresh broccoli florets and medallions of carrot, half a sweet onion cut in wedges and sautéed for a bit before being tossed with the other veggies, tofu and the teriyaki, served immediately over some reheated brown rice I had cooked this morning and stashed in the fridge for a fast underpinning of dishes like this.   Love the fall-like mix of colors and was tempted to add some sliced red bell pepper,  but I'm hanging onto that to have with eggs later in the week. Used a dash or two of red pepper flake instead to garnish my quick supper.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Still on a teriyaki kick...  and having had enough to do today that I didn't fancy spending a lot of time in the kitchen, even if I do like to cook with abandon sometimes.     So: some steamed fresh broccoli florets and medallions of carrot, half a sweet onion cut in wedges and sautéed for a bit before being tossed with the other veggies, tofu and the teriyaki, served immediately over some reheated brown rice I had cooked this morning and stashed in the fridge for a fast underpinning of dishes like this.   Love the fall-like mix of colors and was tempted to add some sliced red bell pepper,  but I'm hanging onto that to have with eggs later in the week. Used a dash or two of red pepper flake instead to garnish my quick supper.




Sounds delicious.

What do you use for teriyaki, and how do you use teriyaki in cooking?

My fishmonger has teriyaki sauce on his site (along with other Japanese essentials), but - almost uniquely among his beckoning delights - this is one treat I have yet to buy.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds delicious.
> 
> What do you use for teriyaki, and how do you use teriyaki in cooking?
> 
> My fishmonger has teriyaki sauce on his site (along with other Japanese essentials), but - almost uniquely among his beckoning delights - this is one treat I have yet to buy.




Teriyaki sauce -  I make a simple one from soy sauce, minced garlic and ginger, honey and/or brown sugar, stirred together after sautée of the ginger and garlic in a tiny bit of grapeseed oil, then mix in some of a slurry of water and cornstarch and let simmer until it thickens. I will sometimes strain out the garlic and ginger bits before adding a thickener, it depends entirely on the dish i'm making, and also on how lazy I can be sometimes.    One can leave out the cornstarch to let it be more like a glazing sauce if desired, and can also use some sherry or rice vinegar instead of part of the water, etc. 

I usually keep a couple bottles of commercially prepared teriyaki in the pantry as well.  Any port in a storm, I say, when it comes to dressings and condiments that one can elect to make when not short of time.

As for what I use it with -  dishes that feature steamed or stir-fried fresh vegetables, strips of chicken or occasionally a piece of fish,  and usually served w/ some kind of rice or once in awhile a long pasta.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner this evening is based on, or derived from, a Basque dish, which goes by the name of Marmitako, and is one in which tuna plays a starring role.

The dish (recipes vary, but are broadly similar) features finely chopped onions, minced garlic (eight cloves for me, rather than the three or four suggested by various recipes), green peppers (finely diced, and I also used mild chilli peppers), chopped cherry tomatoes, and chopped potatoes.

These are all (in turn) slowly sautéed in olive oil, to which sea salt, freshly ground black pepper, and dulce pimentón (smoked, sweet, paprika), and its hotter cousin, (picante pimentón) are added.

The recipe called for stock and/or white wine; I dissolved around eight to ten anchovy fillets in the olive oil to give a deeper depth of flavour, and used chicken stock cubes.

Once everything has been sautéed and is soft (a lot longer than the lying times given in the various recipes - onions slowly cooked down to caramalised deliciousness do not take five minutes, they take closer to thirty to arrive at this happy state).

Anyway, once the stock was added, the dish was transferred to a casserole and found its way into the oven, where it spent the next hour and a half bubbling quietly away to itself.

Cubed (and seasoned, with sea salt and black pepper) tuna was added around fifteen minutes before I planned to serve it, and fresh parsley (finely diced) was served as a garnish when dinner was (finally) served.


----------



## lizkat

One last fling with Indian Summer, since it popped up here for 3/4 of a day (preceded by rain, to be followed by more rain and then snow)

So...  primavera-type salad for lunch:  torn lettuce, sliced red cabbage, coarsely grated carrots, sliced radishes and sweet onion, some snap peas and a simple oil and vinegar dressing.  French bread rubbed with a garlic clove after running the slices under broiler long enough to almost get a tan.  A little Havarti cheese on the side, and a sliced apple.   For some reason I don't care for the sweetnes of apple in salads, but I like them with cheese later.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Was in the mood for a long, lingering, leisurely breakfast today:

An omelette (organic, free range eggs), with finely chopped French onions and finely diced fresh parsley; freshly squeezed citrus juice (a mix of pink grapefruit and orange).

Coffee (a blend - of my own devising - of coffee from El Salvador and Honduras), with organic hot milk.

Two slices of toasted rye bread with butter and three fruit (lemon, orange, and grapefruit), and no sugar, sweetened with fruit juice - marmalade.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> ... and a sliced apple.   For some reason I don't care for the sweetnes of apple in salads, but I like them with cheese later.




Personally, I prefer apples that are both somewhat sweet, yet have a balancing tartness and slight sour flavour.

Some of the locally cultivated varieties, the varieties I salivate over in the farmers' market (rather than the varieties seen in shops) come with this tingling tartness along with a little sweetness.

Mind you, I also love cooking apples, and have been known to devour them - I vividly recall my mother (who shared my preference for tart, sour fruit) offering me slices of cooking apple while engaged in the process of making (baking?) preparing, apple tarts, when I was a child.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tonight's dinner was a mild and gentle dish, yet with a pronounced Asian influence.

Poached monkfish fillets (sliced) in a stock: The stock - tasty yet gentle - comprised of chicken stock (a cheat with a dissolved cube, we don't need to be purist about everything), dissolved miso paste, some mirin - a generous tablespoon, Japanese rice wine, and soy sauce. 

Basmati rice (thank God for the rice cooker, and the fact that the carer introduced such fool-proof technology to my life), drizzled with sesame oil; steamed greens.


----------



## fooferdoggie

today is my vegetable day so I try to eat them as much as I can. green beans with lots f meat since it is my whole meal. cook bacon then onion (my wife lost the onion so I had to use dried) jsut enough water to cook but nto to dilute. some country ham to get the sand and smoke ands garlic and pepper. almost done I added ham and sausage.


----------



## Huntn

Usual TDay fare, Cornish hens, cornbread stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed sweet potatoes with butter and brown sugar, rose wine.


----------



## lizkat

Sweet potatoes with butter, salt and pepper, long superfine green beans, pan stuffing w/ multigrain bread, carrot, onion, celery, mushrooms and chicken broth...   and pan-seared salmon on the side, almost as afterthought.   For me it's about the pan stuffing.  I was always the one caught standing in front of the fridge with a fork at midnight making sure the leftover stuffing wouldn't overflow the dish it was stored in overnight.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Sweet potatoes with butter, salt and pepper, long superfine green beans, pan stuffing w/ multigrain bread, carrot, onion, celery, mushrooms and chicken broth...   and pan-seared salmon on the side, almost as afterthought.   For me it's about the pan stuffing.  I was always the one caught standing in front of the fridge with a fork at midnight making sure the leftover stuffing wouldn't overflow the dish it was stored in overnight.




Stuffing absolutely rocks; love it.

Armed with a spoon, I remember attacking the stuffing (and gravy) - turkey never much appealed - hours and hours after Christmas dinner, when feeling peckish, as nocturnal pangs of hunger struck.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner comprised:

Monkfish fillets (chopped) poached in stock, a dish similar to yesterday's dinner (miso paste, chicken stock cube, - both, obviously, dissolved in boiling water - mirin, Japanese rice wine, and soy sauce, with the addition of a generous quantity of kombu, a treat which arrived with today's fish delivery; the stock was insanely tasty).

Plus, a take on Chinese fried rice; yesterday's left over basmati, with slowly caramalised finely diced carrot, and very finely diced onion, six fat grated cloves of garlic, a half a mug (not the inexplicable American measurement of "a cup") of frozen (well, defrosted) peas, and three small beaten eggs; soy sauce and a little seasame oil, plus a generous quantity of chopped French onions (scallions) all added at the end, the lot cooked in butter, rather than oil.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner comprised:

Originally, I had contemplated something along the lines of potatoes gratin/dauphinoise (potatoes with garlic and cream, a rich, soothing and tasty French dish that goes well with everything), but thought to tweak this further.

Thus, this evening I tried the Swedish version, known as Jansson's Temptation, or Jansson's Potatoes (potatoes, anchovies, onions and cream).

Of course, my version was a kind of hybrid, one that also included elements from the venerable French version: Garlic, in other words.

So, thinly sliced onions were sautéed gently, on a low heat, - in a mix of olive oil, and some of the oil from the jar of anchovies - until soft; several (eight-ten) chopped anchovies were dissolved into the sautéing onions, as were nine grated cloves of garlic.

A dish was buttered, and covered with very thinly sliced potato - seasoned with salt and pepper; the onion mix was layered on top, followed by another layer of very thinly sliced (seasoned) potato; double cream was added, covering the vegetables, and this was then put into a pre-heated oven (180C), or it can also be prepared on a stove top, until all of the vegetables were done (soft to point of knife).

That was when a few fillets of John Dory - seasoned simply with salt and black pepper - were placed on top of the onion-potato-cream-anchovy-garlic mix, - the dish covered and returned to the heat, until the fish was ready (again, white, easily parted, and soft to the point of a knife).  

Very tasty.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Very tasty.




On your recommendation, I bought a half wedge of Goat Gouda while I was at the store today. After a sampling, this is my take on this particular cheese:

It tastes like gouda, though it has more a tart bite to it, followed by that semi-sour milky taste that all goat based products have. As you get closer to the rind, it starts tasting suspiciously like parmesan.  Overall, I liked it, and will eat more.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> On your recommendation, I bought a half wedge of Goat Gouda while I was at the store today. After a sampling, this is my take on this particular cheese:
> 
> It tastes like gouda, though it has more a tart bite to it, followed by that semi-sour milky taste that all goat based products have. As you get closer to the rind, it starts tasting suspiciously like parmesan.  Overall, I liked it, and will eat more.




Excellent; delighted that you enjoyed it.

If you can lay hands on membrillo (quince paste, it is a Spanish delicacy, but good delis should stock it), it goes superbly with any (every and all) goat's cheese; a chutney, - mango, peach, apricot - will also go exceptionally well with Goat Gouda.  

Goat's Gouda is milder than most goat cheeses - I like the sweetness that you will find in all Goudas, which is tempered by what you correctly identified as that tart bite and slight semi-sour taste.

In my experience,  young Goat Gouda is mild yet both sweet and tart (a terrific breakfast cheese, if your preferences run that way), while the aged versions have a superb depth of flavour.


----------



## lizkat

Dusted off some recipes for scrumptious toppings for latkes,  cribbed from the NYT years ago.   That's as far as I got in a vicarious celebration with absent friends of the first night of Hanukkah yesterday evening.    We'll see how it goes tonight.  It's not the same as partying with pals from the city,  but that has never stopped me getting out the latkes recipes.

It's also time to start making heartier veggie soups as the weather drops off cold.    All summer long my favorite "soup" for the occasional chilly evening is a simple chicken broth with some bok choy or spinach and a few diamonds of tofu.   Now that there's a little snow on the ground I'm more interested in soups with some heft to them.  Along that line, a nice red cabbage awaits my attentions later in the week.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner tonight will be Waterzooi; a classic Belgian dish, nowadays, usually served with chicken, but, historically, prepared with fish, which is how I shall prepare it this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tonight's dinner was a Belgian classic: Waterzooi, served with fish (as was the case, historically, rather than the more usual modern interpretation, which is chicken).

Vegetables have been prepped: That is, a stick of celery, an onion, (normally, I am greedy with onions, and would double the quantity, but this recipe also includes leeks), a carrot, and two nice, fat, leeks.

All of these are (were) finely diced, and I started with a classic soffritto (or mirepoix) - finely diced celery, carrot and onion - sautéed in butter, until soft.  This will easily take half an hour (forget those lying recipes that casually advise "five minutes" for this stage).

Then, the finely chopped leeks were added, and sautéed until soft.

Stock (some recipes also call for a little wine) is prepared; I used chicken stock - it tends to be less stridently salty than vegetable stock, and much more subtly flavoursome.

And some recipes also call for potatoes - cooked separately, in boiling water, already chopped into small diced pieces, then added to the other vegetables, but, this evening, I have decided to forego that option.

Once the leeks were softened, I added the stock, and let that bubble away, at a gentle simmer, the sort that lets out an occasional burp, for around ten to 15 minutes.

Two egg yolks - whisked with double cream (some recipes suggest 100ml, others 200ml, I am inclined towards something that allows for me to pour an exceedingly generous amount) stand by, in a small bowl.

Parsley and French onions are finely chopped, in a small dish.

The fish - chopped into large pieces - awaits its fate in its bowl.

When the vegetables had simmered away in the stock for sufficient time, - ten, fifteen minutes - the fish was added, to be poached with the softened, sautéed, vegetables.

When the fish was done, - eight to ten minutes - lower the heat, (which should already have been reduced to a slow simmer).

At this stage, a little of the stock is stirred into - whisked - into the already blended egg yolk and cream - which is then added - slowly - to the fish dish, taking care not to boil (as the egg mix will curdle) and stirred through.

Next, and finally, the chopped chives/French onions and parsley were added and stirred through; serve in nice bowls.

Very tasty, though I say so myself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Homemade chowder this evening.

Will post the recipe later.


----------



## lizkat

One of the simplest of soups is on the back burner at the moment, just lentils with onions, carrot, celery, some leftover tomato paste for color, a bit of cumin and salt after 20 minutes, usually add some black pepper just before serving.  Most of it's destined for the fridge and some into the freezer, I like to have it around in winter for a quick lunch, along with a side salad plus some crusty bread toasted and rubbed w/ garlic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> One of the simplest of soups is on the back burner at the moment, just lentils with onions, carrot, celery, some leftover tomato paste for color, a bit of cumin and salt after 20 minutes, usually add some black pepper just before serving.  Most of it's destined for the fridge and some into the freezer, I like to have it around in winter for a quick lunch, along with a side salad plus some crusty bread toasted and rubbed w/ garlic.




Sounds delicious, warming and soothing, perfect for a winter's day.

My fish chowder started with a classic soffritto: Finely diced carrots, celery and onions, sautéed in butter.

Once these were softened (30-40 minutes on a low heat), grated garlic (six nice fat cloves) and choped anchovies (around six, chopped), were added to the pan, and sautéed, where the anchovies were dissolved into the base of the chowder, lending a lovely umami flavour to the dish.

Next in, chopped leeks, sautéed until soft.

Then, chicken stock, was added, and the lot allowed to simmer gently for 10-15 minutes.

That was when the fish mix - which comprised of white fish, (something akin to haddock, or coley), red fish - salmon, and smoked fish (usually haddock) - chopped, was added to the stock, and let slowly simmer for around ten minutes.

Double cream, with an egg yolk already whisked through, was then added, and stirred through; finally, the dish was garnished with chopped parsley and some chopped French onions.


----------



## lizkat

Sounds so good for a chilly night!   I don't usually have more than two kinds of fresh fish to hand, so while a chowder is doable (assuming I've set aside enough of both kinds to make it with) , it's still not of quite that same richness that more variety lends to the outcome.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Sounds so good for a chilly night!   I don't usually have more than two kinds of fresh fish to hand, so while a chowder is doable (assuming I've set aside enough of both kinds to make it with) , it's still not of quite that same richness that more variety lends to the outcome.




Perfect for a chilly night.

The fishmonger sells a fish mix (which I use to prepare chowder); it was on this week's shopping list (just as sushi appears to be dropping off, I didn't order sashimi grade fish this week) for my fish delivery.

This is the time of year for those warming, rich, tasty soups.


----------



## Hrafn

First run with sous-vide steak at 130 for an hour, then char on a smoking skillet to bark.  20 minutes and they were devoured.


----------



## lizkat

Pinto beans on the back of the stove today...   cooked along with just some marjoram, bay leaf, salt and five peeled cloves of garlic,  and let to simmer for so long that the garlic simply dissolves completely into the broth, which eventually becomes thick as gravy.   Great with a rice pilaf and a side salad plus some artisan bread run under the broiler.  I add a little heat to the beans with red pepper sauce at serving time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Pinto beans on the back of the stove today...   cooked along with just some marjoram, bay leaf, salt and five peeled cloves of garlic,  and let to simmer for so long that the garlic simply dissolves completely into the broth, which eventually becomes thick as gravy.   Great with a rice pilaf and a side salad plus some artisan bread run under the broiler.  I add a little heat to the beans with red pepper sauce at serving time.




Sounds delicious.

I love the idea of garlic dissolving into a sauce; yum.

Today, - it's horrid out, and the fridge and vegetable storage areas are full of goodness just begging to be heeded.

Anyway, dinner was basmati rice, steamed spinach (steamed in butter), sautéed fillets of red mullet (sautéed in butter) - a theme is emerging here - and chopped tomatoes (all the vegetables hail from the farmers' market), yes, sautéed in butter.

For the fish, I prepared a sweet chilli sauce; the recipe came from Gordon Ramsay, the ingredients from the farmers' market (spices, chilli peppers, garlic and herbs) or from my well stocked store cupboard.

Very finely chopped chilli pepper and finely chopped garlic (next time, I'll grate or mince it, but Gordon suggested finely sliced garlic) along with salt and a decent teaspoon of sugar (brown, as I don't have white) all found their way into a pestle and mortar where they were pounded into a glorious paste.

The paste was placed in - poured, scraped out into - a bowl: Then, I added rice wine vinegar (1tbsp), fish sauce (two tablespoons) and olive oil (three tablespoons); chopped French onions, and finely chopped coriander.  Gordon also recommended that the juice of a squeezed lime be added; I forgot to buy limes on Saturday (though they had made an appearance on my list) and so - as I always, but always, always have several lemons to hand, half a lemon was juiced instead.

Very tasty, though I do say so, myself.


----------



## fooferdoggie

cauliflower fried rice. I cook some bacon and then add onion and celery and a little bit of green pepper and then the cauliflower and some grated carrot and whatever veggies I can eat with some ginger then mix in eggs and the meat I have in this case the Chinese bbq pork and soy sauce. I forgot some toasted sesame oil. Not a huge amount of calories but pretty filling. But the amount gets bigger and bigger the more veggies you use so it can get out of control in volume.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> For the fish, I prepared a sweet chilli sauce; the recipe came from Gordon Ramsay, the ingredients from the farmers' market (spices, chilli peppers, garlic and herbs) or from my well stocked store cupboard.
> 
> Very finely chopped chilli pepper and finely chopped garlic (next time, I'll grate or mince it, but Gordon suggested finely sliced garlic) along with salt and a decent teaspoon of sugar (brown, as I don't have white) all found their way into a pestle and mortar where they were pounded into a glorious paste.




That sounds like a great sweet chili sauce.  I confess to scarfing up a few quart bottles at a time of the stuff sold in the condiments aisle of Asian markets, and stashing it in the fridge.  It's the the kind comes in plain glass bottles like the ones we used when I was a kid to put up home made root beer.    Maybe it's time to grow up and try an actual recipe for the stuff.  Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> That sounds like a great sweet chili sauce.  I confess to scarfing up a few quart bottles at a time of the stuff sold in the condiments aisle of Asian markets, and stashing it in the fridge.  It's the the kind comes in plain glass bottles like the ones we used when I was a kid to put up home made root beer.    Maybe it's time to grow up and try an actual recipe for the stuff.  Thanks for the nudge.




Actually, it was both exceedingly tasty (and also superb the following day - ergo, it keeps well for a day or so - when used with crushed, or mashed, avocados, which had found their way onto toasted rye bread) and surprisingly easy to prepare.

While I do like (sometimes, even love) cooking and the act of preparation of a meal, I deeply dislike those over-complicated recipes, or the ones that almost require a professional chef's qualification to master.

When reading a recipe (and early Nigel Slater passed these tests with flying colours, and, in addition to his addictive chilli sauce, I will also point out that Gordon's nasi goreng was also both very doable and utterly delicious), I have two questions:

1: Am I able to to do this without erupting (quietly) in enraged frustration?  Will I enjoy mastering this dish? 

And, of at least equal importance:

2: Will I like the finished product?  Is it a dish that I will like to eat, or want to eat?

In other words, a recipe must meet two tests: Is it doable, (and that includes accessible ingredients) and is it tasty?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> That sounds like a great sweet chili sauce.  I confess to scarfing up a few quart bottles at a time of the stuff sold in the condiments aisle of Asian markets, and stashing it in the fridge.  It's the the kind comes in plain glass bottles like the ones we used when I was a kid to put up home made root beer.    Maybe it's time to grow up and try an actual recipe for the stuff.  Thanks for the nudge.



Another condiment that I have come to love - and it is not confined to sushi - is (are) pickled ginger, a Japanese treat.

Occasionally, that goes straight from the jar - via a spoon or fork, though I have, on occasion, been tempted to use fingers - into my mouth.

You will find it in Asian shops; these days, I add it (along with sliced lemons) whenever I treat myself to smoked fish, or preserved fish - such as gravadlax - on rye bread.


----------



## shadow puppet

My salmon filet is thawing and instead of my go-to of marinating it in Trader Joe's Island Soyaki, I'm thinking of baking it using TJ's Thai sweet chili sauce cut with a wee bit of soy.  Lime, ginger and scallions would be nice to add but sadly, I don't have any on hand.  I'll serve it with my usual sides of Jasmin rice and fresh steamed broccoli.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> My salmon filet is thawing and instead of my go-to of marinating it in Trader Joe's Island Soyaki, I'm thinking of baking it using TJ's Thai sweet chili sauce cut with a wee bit of soy.  Lime, ginger and scallions would be nice to add but sadly, I don't have any on hand.  I'll serve it with my usual sides of Jasmin rice and fresh steamed broccoli.




Lemons always work wonderfully well in such a dish, if you have them.

And I wouldn't look askace at a blend of salt and sugar, as well; and chillies, also, never go amiss.

Do enjoy.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> Lemons always work wonderfully well in such a dish, if you have them.
> 
> And I wouldn't look askace at a blend of salt and sugar, as well; and chillies, also, never go amiss.
> 
> Do enjoy.



Many thanks for the ideas and tips!


----------



## Huntn

i grew up with beef liver and onions on occasion and loved it.
My wife likes chicken livers, but I never warmed up to them.
During thanksgiving I ate some left over chicken livers from a cornbread stuffing recipe,  cooked of course and loved them mixed with picante sauce, salt and pepper.
Tonight I took some new chicken livers coated them in flour, sautéed them in butter and olive oil with minced onions and minced garlic. OMG they're good. Maybe I am missing iron in my diet?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> i grew up with beef liver and onions on occasion and loved it.
> My wife likes chicken livers, but I never warmed up to them.
> During thanksgiving I ate some left over chicken livers from a cornbread stuffing recipe,  cooked of course and loved them mixed with picante sauce, salt and pepper.
> Tonight I took some new chicken livers coated them in flour, sautéed them in butter and olive oil with minced onions and minced garlic. OMG they're good. Maybe I am missing iron in my diet?




It could well be, that you are missing iron in your diet.

I'm not a vegetarian, still less am I a vegan (and nor will ever become one - I cannot conceive of a world where dairy - especially cheese - and eggs no longer play a role in my diet), actually, these days, I eat very little meat, and go for weeks (closer to months, at this stage) without meat.

Until I start craving, dreaming of, fantasising about, thinking of in idle moments - treats such as Iberico ham, or fillet steak, rare lamb cutlets, ham hock, poached chicken thighs, sausages, chorizo with my fish, or even - perish the thought - gourmet burgers; that is when I realise that something (possibly iron?) is missing on my diet, for such sustained and serious cravings usually feature when greed transforms into need.


----------



## lizkat

Omelet for me tonight -   with chopped red bell peppers, a few sliced white mushrooms,  and a large handful of trimmed and chopped kale leaves, all sauteed for a bit in olive oil before adding two scrambled eggs, then topping with cheese before the folding over...  seasoned with some dried Mediterranean herbs, freshly ground black pepper, dash of salt, served with triangles of pan-toasted multigrain bread onto which I'd put a little olive oil and when done, just a light shake of powdered garlic.   Happy camper.  Nice for a night on the chilly side already, and topped off with a relatively rare extra cup of coffee.  I want to stay up for the whole of a movie later on, but the coffee at this hour was doubtless an overshoot and will still be sloshing around in my brain at midnight.  Well that's what an audiobook is for, they say... "belated bedtime stories".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Omelet for me tonight -   with chopped red bell peppers, a few sliced white mushrooms,  and a large handful of trimmed and chopped kale leaves, all sauteed for a bit in olive oil before adding two scrambled eggs, then topping with cheese before the folding over...  seasoned with some dried Mediterranean herbs, freshly ground black pepper, dash of salt, served with triangles of pan-toasted multigrain bread onto which I'd put a little olive oil and when done, just a light shake of powdered garlic.   Happy camper.  Nice for a night on the chilly side already, and topped off with a relatively rare extra cup of coffee.  I want to stay up for the whole of a movie later on, but the coffee at this hour was doubtless an overshoot and will still be sloshing around in my brain at midnight.  Well that's what an audiobook is for, they say... "belated bedtime stories".




Sounds absolutely delicious, nay divine.


----------



## Huntn

What you are going to eat for Christmas dinner, that is if you are fixing anything just a little different or fancy? Our plan is to make that super cornbread stuffing with chicken livers, apple pieces and onions, that  we had for Thanksgiving, plus some ham, sweet potatoes, and maybe some other something or another.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lunch was a (very large) slice of (amazing) tarte tatin (which I had picked up earlier this morning from the award winning chef who had prepared it for me - it was still warm...) served with a glass of frshly squeezed orange juice and a mug of Ethiopian coffee with a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> What you are going to eat for Christmas dinner, that is if you are fixing anything just a little different or fancier? Our plan is to make that super cornbread stuffing with chicken livers, apple pieces and onions, that  we ate for Thanksgiving, plus some ham, sweet potatoes, and maybe some other something or another.




I plan on having prime rib roast, cranberry salad, and Orange Stuff for Christmas dinner this year.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yesterday my wife decided to get all Christmassy and made me scrambled eggs—green.

We had a laugh and made the requisite Dr. Seuss jokes, so today she tried a variation of it—_red_ scrambled eggs. 




​I told her the thought that immediately came to mind: I’ve _thrown up _stuff that looks like that.

She didn’t appreciate the thought.


----------



## Renzatic

Dunno if this is worthy of this thread exactly, but I just drank some ginger beer, and man, it BURNS!


----------



## rdrr

Renzatic said:


> Dunno if this is worthy of this thread exactly, but I just drank some ginger beer, and man, it BURNS!



never trust a ginger


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> What you are going to eat for Christmas dinner, that is if you are fixing anything just a little different or fancy? Our plan is to make that super cornbread stuffing with chicken livers, apple pieces and onions, that  we had for Thanksgiving, plus some ham, sweet potatoes, and maybe some other something or another.




Shin beef - or ham hock (ethical, environmentally aware, organic, raised by the people who slaughtered, aged and sold it) ; something that requires long, slow, relaxed, cooking.

I also have fillet steak, but shall treat myself to that later in the week.


----------



## lizkat

Holiday dinners usually feature lots of pan stuffing if I have anything to say about it, so I'll have some of that made with sauteed mushrooms, celery, onions added to the toasted bread cubes that I season with marjoram and thyme.  Then just some poached chicken to go with that, and sides of steamed sweet potato medallions and skinny green beans.   Cranberry relish on the plate too!   Not much fancier than a Sunday dinner,  but then I don't often make a formal Sunday dinner, so... it will still seem special even without company around to share it with.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Holiday dinners usually feature lots of pan stuffing if I have anything to say about it, so I'll have some of that made with sauteed mushrooms, celery, onions added to the toasted bread cubes that I season with marjoram and thyme.  Then just some poached chicken to go with that, and sides of steamed sweet potato medallions and skinny green beans.   Cranberry relish on the plate too!   Not much fancier than a Sunday dinner,  but then I don't often make a formal Sunday dinner, so... it will still seem special even without company around to share it with.




Yum.  Sounds absolutely delicious.

In the days when we used to partake of turkey at Christmas, stuffing and gravy were my personal favourites.

My roast chicken and my original poached chicken recipes both came from Nigel Slater, (he recommends home made aioli with poached chicken and this can be brilliant, especially in summer).

These days, I also prepare my sister-in-law's classic eastern European poached chicken.  This is a soothing, tasty soup, (both of her parents came from the part of the world that used to be known as East Germany - they came across to what was then West Germany in the late 50s, a few years before the Wall went up, while, earlier still, her mother had come from Danzig/Gdansk, now in Poland, but then, located in a place once referred to as "East Prussia", fleeing, as a very small child, with her family, from the advance of the Red Army in January 1945) - known in her family as "Jewish penicillin".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Incidentally, while I have (fairly frequently) had (organic etc) chicken thighs poached (almost invariably delicious) has anyone ever tried to poach turkey thighs, and, if so, how did such a dish work out?


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Incidentally, while I have (fairly frequently) had (organic etc) chicken thighs poached (almost invariably delicious) has anyone ever tried to poach turkey thighs, and, if so, how did such a dish work out?




Rub the turkey thigh down with some olive oil, salt, pepper and then put into a slow cooker (skin side up).  It's spectacular, let it go for 2-3 hours and wow, it comes out moist, perfectly cooked through, slice it parallel to the bone, it's like duck.  For folks who use a slow cooker, it probably seems a little weird, not having any extra fluid, but the ambient and direct heat works amazingly well.

And super cheap, we pick up a couple of turkey thighs for < $5.


----------



## thekev

Scepticalscribe said:


> It could well be, that you are missing iron in your diet.
> 
> I'm not a vegetarian, still less am I a vegan (and nor will ever become one - I cannot conceive of a world where dairy - especially cheese - and eggs no longer play a role in my diet), actually, these days, I eat very little meat, and go for weeks (closer to months, at this stage) without meat.
> 
> Until I start craving, dreaming of, fantasising about, thinking of in idle moments - treats such as Iberico ham, or fillet steak, rare lamb cutlets, ham hock, poached chicken thighs, sausages, chorizo with my fish, or even - perish the thought - gourmet burgers; that is when I realise that something (possibly iron?) is missing on my diet, for such sustained and serious cravings usually feature when greed transforms into need.




It could be a lot of things, iron, complete proteins, B vitamins, etc. It's actually pretty difficult to get all that stuff, with the appropriate bio-matrix in place.


----------



## fooferdoggie

santa was bad this year and no cookies and milk for him just some pork. my days of feasting and spurges are over I suffer too much. though we will get Chinese for lunch tomorrow just meat and veggies. no rice no fried anything.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Rub the turkey thigh down with some olive oil, salt, pepper and then put into a slow cooker (skin side up).  It's spectacular, let it go for 2-3 hours and wow, it comes out moist, perfectly cooked through, slice it parallel to the bone, it's like duck.  For folks who use a slow cooker, it probably seems a little weird, not having any extra fluid, but the ambient and direct heat works amazingly well.
> 
> And super cheap, we pick up a couple of turkey thighs for < $5.




Sounds delicious.

And thanks (much appreciated) for the recipe.

A slow cooker is not a classic oven, I gather?


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds delicious.
> 
> A slow cooker is not a classic oven, I gather?



If I’m not mistaken, frequently described as a crock pot. I just made a delicious stew in one set for 6 hour cook time. We tend to eat those more in the Winter, we got 4 portions out of it, and I plan on making another tomorrow.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> If I’m not mistaken, frequently described as a crock pot. I just made a delicious stew in one set for 6 hour cook time. We tend to eat those more in the Winter, we got 4 portions out of it, and I plan on making another tomorrow.




Ah, yeah. The classic green Crock Pot. I'm sure just about every family in the south had one at one point or another. I still see them on occasion to this day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Much appreciated, @DT, @Renzatic & @Huntn:

I suppose that I can assume - or, can I assume? - that a "slow oven" - i.e. an oven set to a very low setting, or temperature, - will (more or less) replicate the functions of this "slow cooker"?


----------



## Hrafn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Much appreciated, @DT, @Renzatic & @Huntn:
> 
> I suppose that I can assume - or, can I assume? - that a "slow oven" - i.e. an oven set to a very low setting, or temperature, - will (more or less) replicate the functions of this "slow cooker"?



Yes, although from what I’ve read, having a Dutch oven or heavy covered pot helps.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> Yes, although from what I’ve read, having a Dutch oven or heavy covered pot helps.




Again, (despite the name) the culinary concept of a "Dutch oven" is alien to us on Our Side of The Pond.

However, I daresay that the requirement for a "heavy covered pot" - I have Le Creuset casseroles, and a copper Le Mauviel casserole - can be met by those?


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Again, (despite the name) the culinary concept of a "Dutch oven" is alien to us on Our Side of The Pond.
> 
> However, I daresay that the requirement for a "heavy covered pot" - I have Le Creuset casseroles, and a copper Le Mauviel casserole - can be met by those?




Yeah. On your side of the pond, they're called casserole pots, or something like. You could use that as a crock pot, but I think a large stainless steel pot set on a stove eye would be the closer match.

When all is said and done, crock pots are just a way to slow simmer food. Anything that can heat a large amount of liquid will work.


----------



## Huntn

Renzatic said:


> Ah, yeah. The classic green Crock Pot. I'm sure just about every family in the south had one at one point or another. I still see them on occasion to this day.
> 
> View attachment 10576



I just looked at ours, it’s a Rival Crockpot too, so that “crockpot” is likely a brand name. Ours is shorter and wider with a stainless wrap. 

​


Scepticalscribe said:


> Much appreciated, @DT, @Renzatic & @Huntn:
> 
> I suppose that I can assume - or, can I assume? - that a "slow oven" - i.e. an oven set to a very low setting, or temperature, - will (more or less) replicate the functions of this "slow cooker"?



That’s hard for me to ascertain, my understanding is that a crockpot/slow cooker always relies on a heavy ceramic pot, that heats up slowly and relies on a long cooking time. Mine has settings for 4,6,8 hours. My understanding is also that the final temp it reaches, whatever that is, is just a matter of how fast it gets to that temp and  I’m not sure what that final cooking temp is.

However,  this maybe incorrect now that I’ve read this article that mentions 190-300F and it could be at the longer cooking times, a lower final temp is achieved.









						Crockpot Temperature Guide How Hot Does a Slow Cooker Get - Fork & Spoon Kitchen
					

How hot does a slow cooker get? Is it safe to cook food in a Crock-Pot at high temperatures? A crockpot is a great kitchen tool for cooking delicious meals without having to stand over the stove or oven. They come in various sizes and shapes, from large pots to mini ones. The main difference ...



					www.forkandspoonkitchen.org
				




If I am cooking a roast, in a crockpot, it’s got to be 6-8 hours and invariable they come out as tender as can be. According to this article it refers to dry slow cooking in an oven, but my impression is the advantage of a slow cooker is the moisture for the most part is retained and the meat stays very moist.









						How Slow Cookers Work
					

If you crave a warm, home-cooked meal, but don't have time to spend hours in the kitchen, a slow cooker may be just what you need. But how do slow cookers work?




					home.howstuffworks.com
				




But, It would most definitely have to be covered. If I was making a stew and did not have a slow cooker, I’d make it on the stove in a covered pot at low heat.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ah: I usually prepare stews in the oven, but on a very slow heat setting for hours and hours.  

Over the years, I have learned to reduce the heat and extend the time when preparing stews or casseroles.


----------



## Huntn

Since both @Renzatic and myself produced images of Rival Crock pots , If anyone is interested in what happened to the brand name,  according to this the name Rival Crockpot was used until 2005, until it was spun off into just Crockpot, but the Rival brand name still exists, licensed to Walmart.









						The Rival Company - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Scepticalscribe

One of my students (well, former students, he is now an academic himself) married an accomplished Italian lady, and she tells me that her father often cooks ragu (a meat based Italian stew, one of the original sources of the classic spaghetti bolognese) for between eight to ten hours in an oven on an exceptionally low heat, and that it is absolutely delicious.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> Since both @Renzatic and myself produced images of Rival Crock pots...




This means we have to fight. Pistols at dawn!


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> One of my students (well, former students, he is now an academic himself) married an accomplished Italian lady, and she tells me that her father often cooks ragu (a meat based Italian stew, one of the original sources of the classic spaghetti bolognese) for between eight to ten hours in an oven on an exceptionally low heat, and that it is absolutely delicious.



I can remember eating dinner as a child at some friends who were first generation Italian who had pots on the stove all day long, and I remember thinking that’s a long time. So as I know now, there was a good reason.   They also sprung the concept of meal courses on us to my dismay with no warning, lol.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> I can remember eating dinner as a child at some friends who were first generation Italian who had pots on the stove all day long, and I remember thinking that’s a long time. So as I know now, there was a good reason.   They also sprung the concept of meal courses on us to my dismay with no warning, lol.




Not just several meal courses, but meals that take hours and hours to eat (two hours is nothing) - often with ages between the actual courses - as well as hours and hours and hours to cook and prepare.

You will find those traditions right across Europe (especially in the cuisines and cultures of France, Italy and Spain).


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Not just several meal courses, but meals that take hours and hours to eat (two hours is nothing) - often with ages between the actual courses - as well as hours and hours and hours to cook and prepare.
> 
> You will find those traditions right across Europe (especially in the cuisies and cultures of France, Italy and Spain).



And then there is making an evening (relatively) of eating your dinner out at a restaurant across Europe?  This struck me first in Germany when we were out on the town visiting my wife’s Sister and husband stationed in Rammstein, but would you say this is a European tradition?

It’s  been a while now due to COVID, but when we eat out, I would not describe it as rushing, but the idea is not to take hours to accomplish the task.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> And then there is making an evening (relatively) of eating your dinner out at a restaurant across Europe?  This struck me first in Germany when we were out on the town visiting my wife’s Sister and husband stationed in Rammstein, but would you say this is a European tradition?
> 
> It’s  been a while now due to COVID, but when we eat out, I would not describe it as rushing, but the idea is not to take hours to accomplish the task.




Yes, I would say that it is a European tradition (not, mind you, one that hails from the British Isles; those of us who admire this and (sometimes) adhere to this, basically copied it from them).


----------



## Renzatic

Damn, I'm hungry.


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> This means we have to fight. Pistols at dawn!




You should probably make it half an hour past dawn, just to allow yourselves some extra time to get there.


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> You should probably make it half an hour past dawn, just to allow yourselves some extra time to get there.




Anyone who arrives to the duel after dawn is automatically disqualified, and shot.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Anyone who arrives to the duel after dawn is automatically disqualified, and shot.




Just make sure - make absolutely certain - that your pistol actually works.


----------



## thekev

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just make sure - make absolutely certain - that your pistol actually works.




And your watch apparently. You don't want to end up with dual problems there.


----------



## Pumbaa

thekev said:


> And your watch apparently. You don't want to end up with dual problems there.



Reminds me of that other place, with all the talk about duel core. Why would I want my cores dueling each other? What does that even mean? Do they each produce a result, and then fight over the right to deliver that result? Sound inefficient and error-prone.


----------



## thekev

Pumbaa said:


> Reminds me of that other place, with all the talk about duel core. Why would I want my cores dueling each other? What does that even mean? Do they each produce a result, and then fight over the right to deliver that result? Sound inefficient and error-prone.




Well you know up until a certain point, single core was the predominant model, so I guess some people clung to the idea that there could be only one, particularly if they share a bus.


----------



## Pumbaa

thekev said:


> Well you know up until a certain point, single core was the predominant model, so I guess some people clung to the idea that there could be only one, particularly if they share a bus.



Ah, thank you! That makes perfect sense. There can be only one -> The Quickening -> Faster.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Ah, thank you! That makes perfect sense. There can be only one -> The Quickening -> Faster.




Now, *that* was a show that I loved.


----------



## thekev

Pumbaa said:


> Ah, thank you! That makes perfect sense. There can be only one -> The Quickening -> Faster.




There's always a risk, but if you make it to the end, you'll have a crockpot that can cook a roast in under 2 hours.



Scepticalscribe said:


> Now, *that* was a show that I loved.




If you've never watched the movies (which preceded the show) watch the first one and skip the rest.


----------



## Herdfan

The family is all leaving today so breakfast is going to be cathead biscuits and gravy, eggs and bacon and hash browns. 

Yum.


----------



## lizkat

thekev said:


> And your watch apparently. You don't want to end up with dual problems there.




I finally found a use for the "mask" reaction emoticon.


----------



## lizkat

Breakfast was hummus and some toasted pita wedges,  because I didn't make today's oatmeal yesterday and stash it in the fridge, which is my more usual way of dodging ill consequence of early morning incompetence.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> Breakfast was hummus and some toasted pita wedges,  because I didn't make today's oatmeal yesterday and stash it in the fridge, which is my more usual way of dodging ill consequence of early morning incompetence.



I love oatmeal with walnuts, honey, and almond milk!


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> I love oatmeal with walnuts, honey, and almond milk!




That sounds pretty good,  even though I don't have much of a sweet tooth, especially in the morning.

What's for lunch is NOT leftover turkey for me today,  although that hasn't stopped me hauling out a cartoon one of my brothers shipped my way a long time ago.  Still cracks me up.


​
But I'm guilt-free on that score today, lunch is a fancy red cabbage soup I made yesterday (with 8 other veggies) and let refrigerate overnight to let the flavors marry up,


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Anyone have any recipes for ham hock that they might care to share?


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Anyone have any recipes for ham hock that they might care to share?




When someone says ham hock I just automatically think of split pea soup (dried peas, sauteed diced onion, carrots, celery and garlic)  simmered in chicken broth and a couple bay leaves w/ the smoked ham hocks for about three hours (brought briefly to a boil before the long simmer).    Take the hocks out,  cut up the meat and discard the fat, skin and bones, set meat aside while the soup cools enough to transfer to a processor or blender and puree a bit, then return to soup pot with the reserved pieces of ham and let simmer a little longer.  Add a little black pepper to serve, and have some nice croutons to garnish with garlic bread on the side and a simple salad.  Yummmm....   but I haven't had that soup for a long time.  I'd like to know the butcher was local.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> When someone says ham hock I just automatically think of split pea soup (dried peas, sauteed diced onion, carrots, celery and garlic)  simmered in chicken broth and a couple bay leaves w/ the smoked ham hocks for about three hours (brought briefly to a boil before the long simmer).    Take the hocks out,  cut up the meat and discard the fat, skin and bones, set meat aside while the soup cools enough to transfer to a processor or blender and puree a bit, then return to soup pot with the reserved pieces of ham and let simmer a little longer.  Add a little black pepper to serve, and have some nice croutons to garnish with garlic bread on the side and a simple salad.  Yummmm....   but I haven't had that soup for a long time.  I'd like to know the butcher was local.




That was the sort of thing - recipe - I had in mind.

Actually, the butcher was not just local, but had reared, slaughtered and aged (according to environmental, ethical and organic standards) the creatures in question.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> That sounds pretty good,  even though I don't have much of a sweet tooth, especially in the morning.
> 
> What's for lunch is NOT leftover turkey for me today,  although that hasn't stopped me hauling out a cartoon one of my brothers shipped my way a long time ago.  Still cracks me up.
> 
> View attachment 10618​
> But I'm guilt-free on that score today, lunch is a fancy red cabbage soup I made yesterday (with 8 other veggies) and let refrigerate overnight to let the flavors marry up,



Leave out the honey.


----------



## Hrafn

I tried ham hock split pea soup once.  It was too salty by far.  Last night we tried split pea soup in the Foodi pressure cooker with a honey ham.  Came out great in only an hour rather than all day.


----------



## lizkat

Hrafn said:


> I tried ham hock split pea soup once.  It was too salty by far.  Last night we tried split pea soup in the Foodi pressure cooker with a honey ham.  Came out great in only an hour rather than all day.




I once made a split pea soup with seriously salty dry cure Virginia ham.  Once and only once.  I ended up having to round up another two pounds of split peas and additional ingredients, ending up with enough on hand to feed an army from the freezer for the rest of the year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hrafn said:


> I tried ham hock split pea soup once.  It was too salty by far.  Last night we tried split pea soup in the Foodi pressure cooker with a honey ham.  Came out great in only an hour rather than all day.




Most recipes suggest that you soak the ham first for that very reason.

However, I suspect that the (excessive) salt content may have to do with preservation.

Anyway, the ham hocks that I had bought - from the people who had reared, slaughtered and aged the meat themselves - in accordance with ethical and environmentally aware and organic principles of production - were not very salty, and required only to be rinsed.


----------



## Hrafn

lizkat said:


> I once made a split pea soup with seriously salty dry cure Virginia ham.  Once and only once.  I ended up having to round up another two pounds of split peas and additional ingredients, ending up with enough on hand to feed an army from the freezer for the rest of the year.



Yeah, I think we doubled everything else, along with adding extra potatoes, and then double it again to cut down the salt.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Fillet steak (rare) served with roasted tomatoes and gratin (or dauphinoise) sweet potatoes cooked slowly for a number of hours with organic double cream, and a minced head of garlic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A sort of take on ossobuco, or an Italian (Tuscan?) slow-cooked shin beef dish started off with the usual soffritto (sautéed diced & chopped celery, carrot and onion), plus two heads of garlic (sliced horizontally, sautéed with the vegetables), roasted tomatoes, chicken stock, a little tomato puree, half a bottle of Chianti, and - after the shin beef (complete with tasty bones and marrow) pieces were also sautéed - the lot were placed in a large copper casserole which went into the oven to be blessed by the application of heat, long (four to five hours, perhaps more), lingering, (and, equally crucially,) slow heat.


----------



## lizkat

Breaking out of the oatmeal (apples, raisins) and lentils w/ brown rice groove with something a lot flashier for a change: some stir fried veggies  -- broccoli florets, red bell peppers, water chestnuts, mushrooms, medallions of carrot--  and strips of chicken, then with enough red pepper flake put on at the end to justify unusually ample amounts of white rice underneath lol.


----------



## lizkat

Cooked up some vegetarian chili and (separately) some rice to have in the front end of the week ahead...   with an eye to the fact one can eat that combo cold if the power goes out for awhile behind the winds associated with this storm once it swings around and starts coming from the northwest again.  I know I get tired of peanut butter sandwiches pretty fast, and I actually like cold chili, at least in the summertime.   Anyway all that's stashed in the fridge now and I'm thinking about popcorn and a movie.


----------



## Huntn

Costco finally started selling a cauliflower crust pizza with more than vegetables on it. This has both pepperoni and Italian sausage, boy is it good!


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> Costco finally started selling a cauliflower crust pizza with more than vegetables on it. This has both pepperoni and Italian sausage, boy is it good!
> ​




So does this mean the price of cauliflower is going through the roof?  (That does look pretty good.)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Last week-end, I paid my first visit to the farmers' market since before Christmas.

Most of the stalls are still absent - not much grows at this time of the year, which means that they would have little enough to sell, (little that they had grown themselves) and this is why many of them take an extended break.

Moreover, as, these days, I live toute seule, I don't have any pressing need to visit the market on a weekly basis, which I used to do whenever I was home prior to my mother's death.

 Anyway, at the (organic) meat stall, I idly wondered whether they had chicken (their chicken is organic, free range, ethically reared, with a keen awareness of environmental practices) thighs, as I had it in mind to prepare my (German) sister-in-law's "Jewish penicillin" - aka - a classic Central/Eastern European chicken broth - poached chicken - that derives from central European Jewish culinary traditions.

A perfect, tasty, soothing, and warming dish for this time of year.

They didn't - they were sold out of chicken thighs - but they did have turkey thighs.  A legacy of the Yuletide season. Now, I hadn't had turkey over the Yuletide season (or last year's Yuetide, or - for that matter, Yuletide of any of the previous two or three years).

Nevertheless, fowl is fowl; and - while I never much cared for turkey, (least of all turkey breast), I have always loved the juices that flowed from the bird, when roasted, with which one could prepare the most amazing gravy.

Anyway, having purchased turkey thighs (bone and skin - which are what gives the stock its flavour - still attached) - I amended the classic recipe (which, essentially, meant more cooking time) to allow for the fact that turkey - rather than chicken - thighs were what was being poached. 

While the turkey was tasty (and gloriously moist) - perfect with rice, and (the following morning, for breakfast) with toast, the real prize is that delicious stock.  Perfect for soup, rice, pasta........


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> So does this mean the price of cauliflower is going through the roof?  (That does look pretty good.)



I remember it as $14 for a 2 pack...


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> I remember it as $14 for a 2 pack...





Uh...  guess my query wasn't very clear...

I meant would the retail price of fresh cauliflower itself (which I often serve as a three-veggie steamed dish with carrots and green beans)  rise even further.     It had already gone up some ever since "cauliflower rice" became popular as an alternative to white rice under stir fries and so forth.   And it's a pain in the neck to grow, much fussier than broccoli which is another favorite of mine.   I've only raised cauliflower a few times and it was decades ago.   I like gardening but that was a lot of work.h

Right around here cauliflower in the supermarkets runs about $5.30 a head.   LOL so of course I'm not buying it.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> Uh...  guess my query wasn't very clear...
> 
> I meant would the retail price of fresh cauliflower itself (which I often serve as a three-veggie steamed dish with carrots and green beans)  rise even further.     It had already gone up some ever since "cauliflower rice" became popular as an alternative to white rice under stir fries and so forth.   And it's a pain in the neck to grow, much fussier than broccoli which is another favorite of mine.   I've only raised cauliflower a few times and it was decades ago.   I like gardening but that was a lot of work.h
> 
> Right around here cauliflower in the supermarkets runs about $5.30 a head.   LOL so of course I'm not buying it.



Maybe… 
I was giving you a gage to view relative pricing. For $4 more, you get 2 pizzas!


----------



## lizkat

Another single-digits day here and subzero on tap for the overnight...   my super-lazy Sunday solution was steaming hot tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich for lunch,  and heading for more tomatoes (with parmesan-romano cheese ) on some short pasta tonight, along with the barest nod at a side salad:  mixed greens tossed w/ a little oil and vinegar and a couple bread heels made into croutons after running under the broiler and rubbing with a little garlic. 

But yes, breakfast was a throwback to childhood Sundays and so included bacon, home fries, eggs over easy and grits.   All that talk of bacon and homefries in some other thread hit my brain anew this morning after a cuppa coffee.... as I stood in front of the fridge with the door open,  noting that there was no leftover oatmeal ready to roll out and revive in the microwave.


----------



## DT

So what's the point of cauliflower crust?  Just a little nutritional improvement?  I mean, it's supplemented with a ton of carbs, so it's not "low carb".  Gluten related?

Don't get me wrong, love us some cauliflower   The other night we made cauliflower au gratin, holy hell it was good.


----------



## lizkat

Today I'm dithering over which soup to make next.  I like to keep a couple different ones in the fridge during winter.   So it's either going to be lentil or Long Island clam chowder or red cabbage with dill seed.   Meanwhile some leftover navy bean soup for lunch (the US Senate's recipe).

Most of my mid-winter soups do feature potatoes...  it's the season when I wink and nod at their inclusion and tell myself a couple of potatoes in a soup don't really count.    No one has told that to the scale on which I weigh myself in April and start skipping soupmaking for awhile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Today I'm dithering over which soup to make next.  I like to keep a couple different ones in the fridge during winter.   So it's either going to be lentil or Long Island clam chowder or red cabbage with dill seed.   Meanwhile some leftover navy bean soup for lunch (the US Senate's recipe).
> 
> Most of my mid-winter soups do feature potatoes...  it's the season when I wink and nod at their inclusion and tell myself a couple of potatoes in a soup don't really count.    No one has told that to the scale on which I weigh myself in April and start skipping soupmaking for awhile.



Root vegetables in a soup - in winter - are not just a luxury, but a necessity.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

There will be caponata and sushi/sashimi in my future.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tonight, rather than caponata (contemplated for tomorrow), I decided upon pasta (fettuccine) with homemade mushroom sauce: This started, slowly, very slowly, with onions, very finely diced, sautéed in butter, to which were added eight fat minced cloves of garlic; they were left to marry and meld and soften for the best part of 40 minutes until soft, translucent, and golden.

Then, the chopped (mixed, organic, etc) mushrooms were added to the pan along with more butter, in fact, lots more butter; in my experience, mushrooms are as greedy for butter as aubergines (eggplant) is/are for olive oil.

Anyway, once that had cooked down, I added some double cream (organic), and allowed it to bubble and thicken a little; meanwhile, I prepared a salad (mixed leaves and my own homemade French dressing), and also prepared the pasta.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sashimi shall comprise my repast tonight:

This dish includes: Sushi rice, served with sashimi grade salmon, sashimi grade tuna, sashimi shrimp tails, and smoked eel.

Plus the trimmings (served in those elegant little dishes): Rice wine vinegar, mirin, soy sauce with wasabi, and pickled ginger.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday's mushroom sauce (the leftovers) proved delicious when served with toasted rye bread this morning - a tasty week-end variant of the "creamed mushroom on toast" concept.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening I dined on caponata, a Sicilian dish (not dissimilar to ratatouille, except that the Sicilian influence makes for a sweet sour sensation when tasting the dish, rather than the strictly savoury treat that is the sublime dish named ratatouille), accompanied by fillet steak, served rare (and basted, generously, with olive oil while cooking).

Caponata (like ratatouille) is one of those dishes that you need to approach in a relaxed frame of mind; allow hours - (an unrushed afternoon) and you will be amply rewarded, rather than attempting to meet impossible (and delusional) culinary deadlines.

Those lying recipes that tell you that the "prep" takes 15 minutes and that the cooking around thirty minutes, are either lying through their teeth, or, wholly mistaken, or simply - on the time and space continuum - are utterly unable to measure time.

Caponata shares the need for aubergine (eggplant), onions and tomatoes with ratatouille; with caponata, garlic is an optional extra, an option I choose to exercise, simply because I like garlic.

Where it differs (from ratatouile) is in the additional use of celery, (a key ingredient), capers, and raisins (I used sultanas); it also calls for the use of red wine vinegar, and sugar (or honey).  Other ingredients (red peppers, chilli peppers, - even courgettes (zucchini) seem to be subjective, rather than strictly canon).

For this you need a large - i.e. capacious - pan; I used my large and rather robust (and quite heavy) copper (Le Mauviel) pan.

The dish starts with slowly sautéed - finely diced - onions, in olive oil; most recipes suggested two, I used three, two of which were medium sized, because I like onions.

So, two/three finely diced onions, sautéed slowly, until soft, translucent, not yet golden.   Then, the finely diced celery (two large sticks - one or two recipes go as far as calling for two heads, which I think excessive), is added to the pan, and stirred.  At this stage, I also added a finely chopped red pepper.

And, when that lot were softened, the next ingredient to be added was a head of garlic, already minced.  (Garlic isn't canon with this recipe, and, of those recipes that did suggest garlic, some called for two cloves, others four, and one six; anyway, I like garlic, - I almost invariably double whatever quantity a recipe calls for - and, to my way of thinking, given that this is a robust dish, in any case, a minced head of garlic seemed a fine addition).

That was let cook down, and was stirred fairly frequently to ensure it didn't stick to the pan.

And I also added a very finely diced chilli pepper, a small one, seeds and ribs removed.  A hint of heat is what is required, nothing more.

Some recipes call for the aubergines (eggplant) to be sautéed - by itself - initially, then removed from the pan, and set aside to be returned to the pan later; two that I read suggested that the aubergines be roasted, first, instead.

So, roasting it was; two fine, fat aubergines (eggplant) were cut into small chunks, drizzled (aubergines take the concept of greed to a whole new dimension when they are introduced to olive oil) generously with olive oil, and placed in a preheated oven; they were taken out and stirred and mixed around twice while being roasted.

Accompanying them (my tweak, but it is winter, and I have yet to meet a tomato in winter that is not improved by roasting) were two dishes of tomatoes - one of cherry tomatoes, the other of large vine tomatoes - both chopped - and drizzled with olive oil.

Some of the recipes for caponata had recommended tinned tomatoes, while several of the others had simply suggested that the tomatoes be sautéed with the other ingredients when it came to their turn to be added to the dish.

Today, I used 'fresh' tomatoes, but I roasted them.

When the aubergines and tomatoes were ready (they were roasting while the onions, celery, red pepper and garlic were slowly sautéed on the stove top), they were removed from the oven and added to the copper pan.

Next to be added were the ingredients that define caponata; capers (a tablespoon, or more to taste), raisins/sultanas (likewise, a generous tablespoon, or more), a dessertspoon of sugar (I used brown), red wine vinegar (a few tablespoons), actual wine - I used about a small half glass of white wine.

That is stirred, and let cook down (most of the liquid will evaporate) on a low heat for around another hour or so.

Caponata can be served hot, lukewarm, cold, and, like any casserole, keeps exceptionally well, and is even better the following day.

Moreover, - in common with ratatouile (another dish I love) - it goes with absolutely everything.

Served with aged (organic, ethically reared) fillet steak (I rarely eat meat in summer, but deepest, darkest winter is another matter entirely), - cooked rare - it was delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner took the form of thinly sliced potatoes roasted (in olive oil) with rosemary, thyme, to which had been added, a few sautéed onions and garlic (loosely based on a Nigel Slater recipe "Roast Potatoes with Rosemary and Garlic" from last Sunday's Observer).

In any case, I hadn't had potatoes in ages, and, as I planned to dine on fish, in the absence of French fries, roasted potatoes seemed the best possible accompaniment; fish'n'chips is a culinary classic for a very good reason.

The fish was monkfish, already filleted, and delivered yesterday by the fishmonger.

For dinner, I adapted a Spanish chicken recipe (Spanish Chicken in White Wine and Garlic  sauce - this is a recipe that actually calls for a full head of garlic, (yum) - Pollo en Salsa Recipe, I acquired it from an online source that goes by the name of Spanish Sabores), substituting monkfish fillets (sliced) for breast of chicken.

And, as the recipe had evolved into a fish dish, I started by dissolving several chopped anchovy fillets in olive oil, before sautéing the fish.

The monkfish fillets were sliced, and sautéed (seared, really) on both sides in the olive oil (and dissolved anchovies), then removed and put aside.  

A head of garlic had been prepared, the cloves (still unpeeled) separated and bashed with a large (heavy) Japanese knife; then, still unpeeled, the cloves of garlic were added to the pan, and sautéed until soft, whereupon, they too, were scooped out, and put aside; next, they were peeled (the skins slid off) and mashed and added to a cup of chicken stock; the chicken stock, plus mashed garlic, plus a glass of white wine were returned to the pan, followed, in due course, by the monkfish slices.

This lot was simmered (covered) for around ten minutes, and simmered (uncovered) for a further five, followed by a further five minutes of resting, (with the source of heat extinguished) ruminating to itself, in the pan.

Very tasty, though I say so myself.


----------



## Hrafn

It won't be to eat today, but later this afternoon I'll put just shy of 5 pounds of beef back ribs in the Sous Vide for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A take on - or tweaked version of - Catalonian suquet, with blue mouth (a fish that is related to scorpion fish), olive oil, loads of garlic (for once, the recipe calls for this, and I had no need to double the quantities used), grated tomatoes, thinly sliced potatoes, parsley, stock, and white wine.

My tweaks included a very finely diced onion, dissolved anchovies, - to set things up and provide a nice base for the rest of the dish - and a little saffron.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And dessert - which I rarely eat - took the form of roasted (thinly sliced) cooking apples, in a little water, butter, organic brown sugar, and grated lemon rind.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sushi rice (rather than basmati), with a medley (or selection) of roasted vegetables: Aubergine, (eggplant), courgette, (zucchini), vine tomatoes, red peppers, onions, chilli peppers, two heads of garlic (unpeeled), carrots, parsnips, all roughly chopped, and drizzled, very generously, with olive oil.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A take on nasi goreng (loosely based on Gordon Ramsay's recipe), and roasted vegetables.


----------



## lizkat

A simple soup from scratch on a cold day waiting for the rest of the snow dump.

Chopped onions lightly sautéed in olive oil, then lots of roughly chopped carrot, minced celery popped into the same sauté pan for a few minutes while I trimmed up some kale and made ribbons of its leaves, meanwhile also heating some chicken broth in a roomy saucepan.  I just used part of a big container of low sodium shelf-stable chicken broth and a little water.

Added some dried marjoram, thyme and a tad of salt plus the sautéed veggies and about a cup of leftover white beans to the broth as it came to a boil, then just let that simmer a few minutes.  Popped in the kale ribbons at the end, then nuked some leftover brown rice and served the soup over that in a big bowl.

On the side: artisan bread run under the broiler with a couple pieces of cheddar laid on it.

Mighty fine for a lunch that took less than half an hour to put together.  I love having fresh veggies and leftover other stuff around from which to make soups in winter.   I was really craving the greens even when I woke up this morning.   Grateful to have re-upped on a bunch of salad fixings before the storm came through.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Roast pork belly, loosely based on a Gordon Ramsay recipe.

This started with scoring the pork belly rind, into diamond patterns and rubbing sea salt (and, in my case, I also added brown sugar) into the crevices.

In a roasting dish - Gordon had called for a bulb of fennel which I forgot to buy yesterday - so, for vegetables, I used roughly chopped carrot, celery, onion, (the classic soffritto), plus parsnip, (I am a northern European, that is a root vegetable - and root vegetables go well with pork - and it is still winter), I sautéed vegetables, and later, fruit, and spices.

Unlike Gordon, I thought that fruit - a large cooking apple and a large conference pear - both sliced and peeled - would work well with pork.  And a tin of apricots, their juice added later to the stock - I decided to forego citrus.

The vegetables (and fruit) were sautéed in olive oil in a large roasting tin; spices - several (around seven for me, whereas Gordon had mentioned a mere three) bashed (and peeled) cloves of garlic were added, as were several star anise, bashed cardamon seeds, and a fistful of caraway seeds.  (To my surprise, my well stocked spice cupboard did not have the fennel seeds that Gordon suggested).

The inevitable sea salt and black pepper; the pork was seared on both sides; then a large glass of white wine was added, the alcohol allowed to burn off, after which I added the liquid from the tin of apricots, and some stock.

Next, into a preheated oven at 180C (360F) for two and a half hours.

Now, debating whether to have potatoes - sautéed, or roasted, to accompany.


----------



## lizkat

^^^ That sounds delicious.   Parsnips are always present in my house during winter too...  I like to make pan-glazed carrots and parsnips and have them with green beans as another side, if I'm having something like chicken for a Sunday dinner. 

But for me tonight, just a Sunday night shortcut to an enjoyable repast:   grabbed a little box of Zatarain's Dirty Rice from the pantry, cut up a carrot and a couple stems' worth of kale, dumped the prescribed bit of olive oil and rice mix (plus half a cup of extra rice and an extra cup of water to dilute the salt) into a cookpot.

Got all that to a boil for a couple minutes, dropped the heat under it and stirred in some diced tofu, then added the kale and carrots to let them steam atop the mixture. 

Then added a fairly brave couple pieces of a gettin' spicy kind of dried red chili (a guajillo) to the mix --just to supplement whatever Zatarain's figures the average American can tolerate, which is apparently not much past pretty mildly hot.

But I'll admit I sometimes fish the added guajillo out halfway during the cooking.  Tonight I left it in, figuring the spicier it is, the less of the dish I'll scarf down at one sitting.  I love rice dishes so much (too much) because they go with all kinds of veggies, so I have to invent ways to ensure leftovers.

On the side tonight, just some steamed broccoli drizzled w/ olive oil and a bit of lemon juice.   Tea w/ lemon,  and a sliced Gala apple still in the wings for a late dessert.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was delicious, though I say so myself.

Decent Brother phoned as I was about to seat myself, so, a cruel dilemma ensued; a hot dinner or a discussion about Ukraine.

With the dinner, I served a (slightly troublesome, but horribly delicious) French sautéed potato dish my French hosts had taught me (because I loved it) years ago in France.

Peeled and diced (large dice) potatoes (as many as you think you will want; always more than you think).

The trick - two tricks - is/are: Steep in water (not just rinsed a number of times) as with rice, and for the same reason.  Dealing with starch.  Today, because of Ukraine, the potatoes were soaking for well over an hour, closer to two, not just the half hour that I would normally take.  And it did them all the good in the world.

Second trick: Dry them (in kitchen tissue) before they meet the (heated) olive oil in a sauté pan.  Then, (also a pain) this dish wil take at least half an hour of slow sautéing, closer to forty or fifty minutes.  Stirred occasionally, and sprinkled with sea salt.

But, sigh: It is amazing.

And, yesterday, I had prepared a dish of roasted apple (cooking apple); sliced and chopped (and peeled) cooking apple - I like the tartness; grated lemon rind (preferably unwaxed), brown sugar (organic), some butter, a little (half a wine glass) of water, were all added whereupon the dish went into an already hot oven, and half an hour, later,....voilà.

The remains of that - along with a handful of apricots rescued from the tin - and, yes, pickled ginger, (which I love, and not just with sushi) was also served with tonight's roasted pork belly.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Peeled and diced (large dice) potatoes (as many as you think you will want; always more than you think).



Certainly in my case since I seem to have to keep sampling, sampling before dish ever makes it to table.


----------



## Hrafn

Air fried butternut squash, baby potatoes and chicken and apple sausage.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A mug of miso soup; delicious.


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> Air fried butternut squash, baby potatoes and chicken and apple sausage.




Butternut squash is pretty amazing, it's one of those things that people don't make that much, it might seem a little daunting, but it's so simple, and pretty inexpensive.

We do this Asian soup, it's a whole prep for the soup base,  noodles, pork slow cooked then pan seared (I'm getting to it ...), and roasted butternut squash - then it all combines into this mind blowing bowl of deliciousness - and then gets an egg on top!  Holy shit.






(roasted butternut on the left ...)


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Butternut squash is pretty amazing, it's one of those things that people don't make that much, it might seem a little daunting, but it's so simple, and pretty inexpensive.
> 
> We do this Asian soup, it's a whole prep for the soup base,  noodles, pork slow cooked then pan seared (I'm getting to it ...), and roasted butternut squash - then it all combines into this mind blowing bowl of deliciousness - and then gets an egg on top!  Holy shit.
> 
> View attachment 12367
> 
> 
> (roasted butternut on the left ...)



That looks amazing!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A steak sandwich:

Toasted French baguette bread, and sautéed fillet steak (in olive oil and butter; medium rare, I usually cook it rare, but should have been paying closer attention).

Sautéed (in olive oil) - until caramalised - a very finely chopped chilli pepper, and a minced head of garlic, and a finely grated onion.

This caramalised onion/garlic/chilli mix was served (on the toasted French baguette bread), with steak, and the contents of a small dish of mayo, French mustard and horseradish sauce, mixed. Plus a little jalapeno jelly/jam.


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> That looks amazing!




Yeah, it's super delicious, and the bonus is you put the bowl together when you service, so the veggies on top are fresh and you have all the components separate.  Want some pulled pork without soup, got it!  A little side of roasted squash, yes!  Just a nice hot bowl of soup broth, can do!

We ate here on the way home from Ikea yesterday, we were cutting through this area to avoid The Players traffic, and were on the lookout for a good place to eat - and wow, it was an excellent choice, we will definitely go back.









						South Kitchen Nocatee
					






					www.southnocatee.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was classic comfort food: Sausage and pasta: 

Firstly, finely diced onion was sautéed until soft in olive oil, then half a head (around seven or eight cloves) of peeled, minced, garlic was added to the pan, and also sautéed until soft, and golden.

Merguez sausages, (artisan made) three of them (peeled of their casing and broken into chunks) were added to the pan, and browned; meanwhile, a few chopped tomatoes (a mix of vine tomatoes and a few cherry tomatoes) were roasted in the oven (for around 40 minutes - seasoned with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper, and drizzed with olive oil); this (plus the olive oil, seasoned with tomato) was then also added to the pan and mashed and mixed through.

In a separate saucepan, boiling water (salted with a dash of olive oil) awaited pasta (fettuccine); a few tablespoons of the pasta cooking water were then added to the sausage, onion, garlic and roasted tomato mix and stirred through.

The pasta was drained, seasoned with a little olive oil and black pepper, then added to the sauté pan, where it was mixed through with the sausage, onion, garlic and roasted tomato mix. Chopped parsley was added, and then it was served.

Dessert took the form of a compot of blueberries and sliced strawberries - with a few teaspoons of honey and the juice of a small freshly squeezed lemon.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Dinner was classic comfort food: Sausage and pasta:




It all sounded so delicious...   If you're not going to write a book about your OSCE and diplomatic adventures,  then maybe you should consider a book of how to construct fine dining at home,  from market to table!!   Recipes are one thing but the way you write them up is worth the read.

On Thursday I made colcannon for supper with a nod to some Irish ancestors....  but then having lived in NYC for so long where "everyone is Irish"  on St. Patrick's Day,   apparently I never needed an excuse to put greens and potatoes on the dinner table for the 17th of March.   Not that I limit my consumption of that dish to that occasion, either.  Truly I think I've never seen a potato I didn't fancy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chicken Fricassee:

Chicken Fricassee (Gordon Ramsay does a very good version) is a French rustic dish.

Chicken thighs (skin and bone attached, and seasoned with sea salt and black pepper) are sautéed (in a large sauté pan) in olive oil until golden, and diced pancetta, chopped - or diced - onion and roughly chopped cloves of garlic (I have a generous hand with garlic) added, and sautéed until all are soft. Mushrooms - halved (or quartered, depending on size) - are next added to the pan.

Fresh rosemary (and thyme, if you have it; I didn't have it today) are added; that is, you strip the "needles" - leaves - of both herbs, for that is what is to be added to the pan - and discard the woody stems.

Then, some white wine (around a small wine glass) is added, and let cook down until reduced. Next, in with some chicken stock, and let this lot simmer away for around twenty minutes, (uncovered) and a further ten minutes or so, with a lid - slightly covered, so that the steam can escape.

That is when you can add (should your inclinations lie that way) a generous glug (or more, I used around half a mug) of double cream. Allow that to simmer for a further five to ten minutes. Check for seasoning. Then, serve.

Today, I served it with sautéed (small, salad) potatoes, parboiled first, then sautéed in a little olive oil, sea salt, black pepper, and roughly chopped (fresh) parsley.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Enjoyed reading the wonderful verbal presentation. As usual.

Fortunately, I am waiting for my ordered lunch. Arriving in 9 minutes, otherwise I would grill the monitor reflecting SS' words.


----------



## lizkat

Yah I was thinking about whether I had any chicken in the freezer while reading that.   But no, I think there are just some frozen white fish of some sort in there at the moment, and headed not long from now into the fridge to thaw and then ultimately into a fish chowder.  We're to have snow over the weekend, alas, as as another last (?) gasp of winter.    So a chowder with some fish, corn, potatoes, onions and a bit of red bell pepper for extra color sounds worth making.


----------



## Arkitect

So today being Good Friday and all…

Sourdough Hot Cross Buns.
Fresh out of the oven…

This is one of the two times a year I eat anything remotely like this. The other day being Christmas.


----------



## DT

We've been doing these quite a bit, it starts with round slices of eggplant, seasoned, baked, then topped with, well, whatever you'd like, but the idea is a pizza kind of result.  This is after the initial eggplant bake, but before going back into the oven with the toppings - which are a terrific marinara sauce, somet thick sliced mozzarella, fresh sweet basil and turkey pepperoni.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> We've been doing these quite a bit, it starts with round slices of eggplant, seasoned, baked, then topped with, well, whatever you'd like, but the idea is a pizza kind of result.  This is after the initial eggplant bake, but before going back into the oven with the toppings - which are a terrific marinara sauce, somet thick sliced mozzarella, fresh sweet basil and turkey pepperoni.
> 
> View attachment 13495




They look aboslutely divine, and, I can only assume, taste simply delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Asian inspired dish: Poached (chopped) monkfish (fillet) in a broth that comprised chicken stock, plus a few dessertspoons of mirin, soy sauce, fish sauce, a generous dash of sesame oil, chopped chilli peppers, chopped coriander leaves, chopped French onion, and chopped cherry tomatoes; served with udon noodles.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thursday's dinner: Italian sausage and pasta:

This dish started with roughly chopped onions, finely diced carrot, and a full head of grated garlic (around 14 cloves), sautéed in olive oil (in an Italian - a large, Italian - copper sauté pan) until soft. Then, I added finely chopped pancetta.

Meanwhile, in the oven, I roasted two dishes of cherry tomatoes (seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, and a little sugar), drizzled in olive oil; I had plenty of cherry tomatoes to hand and needed to use some up.

Once the onion, carrot, garlic, plus pancetta, had softened and cooked down (the onions will take the best part of half an hour of slow cooking to achieve this state), I removed the casing from a pack of artisan Italian sausages, that had been delivered that same day, and chopped the sausages roughly, whereupon they were added to the pan, and sautéed.

When they were well on the way to being cooked, the roasted tomatoes were removed from the oven, and added to the remaining ingredients in the pan.

Pasta (fettuccine) was cooked in salted boiling water (to which a dash of olive oil had been added); several large tablespoons of the pasta cooking liquid were added to the sauté pan and stirred through, after which the pasta itself was drained and added to the pan, and mixed through.

A salad of mixed leaves (plus dressing - olive oil, cider vinegar, a little balsamic vinegar, sea salt, black pepper, French Dijon mustard, a little sugar) was prepared, (and served in a large, hand crafted wooden bowl), while a bottle of Italian red wine (Chianti) had been opened hours earlier, and was breathing away to itself while I was prepping and cooking.

Dinner was then served, with proper placings, a table cloth, mats, French cotton napkins, and solid, lead, cut glass crystal glassware for water and wine.


----------



## r.harris1

Tonight was chicken broth with lots of ginger, garlic and chilis, along with a small can of coconut milk, kafir lime leaves and noodles. I served it with tempura shrimp and sweet potato fritters. Yum.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

r.harris1 said:


> Tonight was chicken broth with lots of ginger, garlic and chilis, along with a small can of coconut milk, kafir lime leaves and noodles. I served it with tempura shrimp and sweet potato fritters. Yum.




Ah, sigh.

Yum, indeed.

My mouth is watering just reading that description: My kind of food.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Currently preparing - slow, Sunday cooking - a take on ratatouille.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner comprised of a version of ratatouille: Roughly chopped (in large chunks) onions, courgettes (zucchini), red peppers, aubergine (eggplant), carrots (not canon, I know), and cherry tomatoes were each sautéed separately, in turn, (in olive oil), then placed - in turn, into a large, copper roasting tin, already drizzled with olive oil, where they were joined by two heads of garlic, several strands of saffron (which had been already immersed in a small quantity of water), sea salt, black pepper, and a dash of balsamic vinegar.

This then was placed in a preheated oven, where it spent the next hour (and was removed once, for a bit of stirring and basting).

Homemade aioli was also prepared: (Organic, free range, egg yolks, sea salt, minced garlic - from several cloves of new season's "wet garlic", - olive oil (slowly drizzled and whisked) and some freshly squeezed lemon juice).

Fillet steak (aged) was sautéed, and served rare.

An Italian red wine, and sliced French baguette were also served.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening's meal was an interpretation of the Portuguese dish, caldo verde.

In a large copper sauce pan, two free range, organic, chicken thighs (bone and skin attached - that is where the flavour lies) were added to a generous quantity of chicken stock.

Four large (peeled) potatoes, quartered - with the quarters sliced in two - were added to the stock (and chicken), and simmered for the best part of an hour.

Onions (white onions, and a large red onion), roughly chopped, were sautéed in olive oil, in a sauté pan, until soft, along with the chopped stem (still green) and six fat cloves (peeled, thinly sliced), of new season's "wet garlic".

Once soft, these were transferred to the copper saucepan along with the stock, chicken, and potatoes.

Several merguez (artisan, handmade) sausages were removed from their casing, broken into little pieces, and sautéed in the pan vacated by the onions and garlic. When browned, they, too, were added to the large saucepan to join the rest of the simmering ingredients.

After around 40-50 minutes (the potatoes were almost ready, the chicken cooked, the sausages succulent), a bowl of sliced (- that is, halved - and seasoned) cherry tomatoes were added to the simmering contents of the saucepan, as were several leaves of roughly chopped shredded spinach (stalk removed).

Once cooked (a matter of a few minutes), dinner was then served.


----------



## Arkitect

Aegina, Greece
Late lunch after visiting the Temple of Aphaia…

Bliss.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Am currently preparing a take on paella.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paella was the dish du jour this evening.

I started by sautéing monkfish (already cut into chunks) in olive oil, for a few minutes, in a large, Le Creuset cast iron paella pan. There, the monkfish was seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, and pimentón (Spanish smoked paprika; today, I used both "dulce" - i.e. mild, sweet, smoked, pimentón, and "piccante", i.e. hotter - pimentón), before being removed and put aside, placed in a bowl.

Next, diced Spanish chorizo (plus more olive oil), was added to the paella dish, sautéed, and removed in turn, with a slotted spoon, to its own dish. Some guanciale (instead of pancetta) - cut into small dice - met a similar fate.

Then, finely chopped onion was added to the paella pan, along with two or three anchovies (to dissolve in the olive oil); when they were softened (around twenty minutes or so), garlic (a full head, around 14 cloves, already minced, awaiting the feast in its small dish) joined them in the pan. This lot were seasoned (again) with pimentón.

When they had cooked down, I added a dish of grated cherry tomatoes (I had plenty to use up), already seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, and a little sugar.

Then, the rice (bomba rice, paella rice) was poured into the pan (always a satisfying moment), and stirred for around two minutes to coat it with the delicious oil and vegetables.

A glass of wine (white, I had some left from last night), and another small dish of saffron and its liquid were added to the pan, followed by stock (I used chicken stock, with a dash of Asian fish sauce for added flavour; anchovies have already dissolved in the oil).

After around twenty minutes, the monkfish chunks, chopped chorizo and guanciale that had been put aside were returned to the pan, and carefully placed under the stock.

The next ingredient to join the others in the pan came from a jar; Spanish piquillo peppers (with an intense sweet, smoked, flavour), which I sliced and then placed in the pan.

This was when the heat was turned off, and the dish covered for around 10 or so minutes before serving.

Dinner was served with lemon wedges, homemade aioli (garlic mayonnaise - egg yolks, garlic and olive oil) and a tomato salad (as I had no greens to hand), seasoned with olive oil, sea salt, black pepper, and a little sugar.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening, I treated myself to a tweak on Pasta (Spaghetti) Carbonara, the tweak being that I omitted the pasta entirely, and had lightly scrambled (free range, organic) eggs, with freshly grated Parmesan - that is, Parmigiano Reggiano - (not Pecorino - I didn't have any, whereas a generous slice or hunk of parmesan can always be found chateau moi) and sautéed guanciale, sautéed in butter, and seasoned with sea salt and black pepper.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> This evening, I treated myself to a tweak on Pasta (Spaghetti) Carbonara, the tweak being that I omitted the pasta entirely, and had lightly scrambled (free range, organic) eggs, with freshly grated parmesan (not pecorino - I didn't have any, whereas a generous slice or hunk of parmesan can always be found chateau moi) and sautéed guanciale, sautéed in butter, and seasoned with sea salt and black pepper.




If you ever have the time and inclination to do so, I'd love to see some of your recipes posted here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I am currently prowling online (and office, in cookery books) and looking around for a good recipe for both:

1: Salade Niçoise, and 

2: Caesar Salad.

Obviously, the dressing matters enormously - and is probably the most important single ingredient in each of these salads, but, I would welcome any suggestions as to how fellow forum members treat these two dishes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Greek style lamb chops, Greek style lemon potatoes, a mixed green salad (homemade French dressing), and homemade aioli.

Recipes to follow later.


----------



## quagmire

Dinner last night. 

Burrata 



Orecchiette 



Short ribs 




“Honeydew”


----------



## lizkat

Finally an evening cool enough to venture back into stir fry territory...    sliced onions, minced garlic, strips of red bell pepper, sliced crimini mushrooms, broccoli (flash-steamed a bit to keep the florets from being too crunchy), all over brown rice and served tossed with tofu diamonds that had been marianted in teriyaki sauce.   Pretty good, and didn't take that long to prepare either.   I usually have some cooked brown rice stashed in the fridge to use for meals like this.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> If you ever have the time and inclination to do so, I'd love to see some of your recipes posted here.



Okay, @Renzatic: This is for you.

@Arkitect and @lizkat may also derive some pleasure from reading these tales, memories, and recipes of  Greece.


Scepticalscribe said:


> Greek style lamb chops, Greek style lemon potatoes, a mixed green salad (homemade French dressing), and homemade aioli.
> 
> Recipes to follow later.



My father loved Greece, and loved the culture and climate of Greece and he loved Greek cuisine. Or, rather, to be more precise, he loved certain, specific dishes he used to dine on, nightly, if and whenever possible, when holidaying in Greece: Namely, lamb chops (lamb cutlets, if we are aiming for a ambience that suggests a more cultured, elegant, civilised and elevated world, for, if Mark Twain could assert that "cauliflower is simply cabbage with a college education", then, well, I'd argue that cutlets are simply middle class - bourgeois - chops) with roasted potatoes, a salad, and wine.

Now, as he is no longer with us, - and hasn't been for the best part of two decades - I am unable to put this question to him; I do know that while he loved lamb cutlets (chops) and roasted potatoes whenever I prepared them for him (anytime my mother was away, and I donned my chef's apron, he requested lamb cutlets and roast potatoes for dinner every evening; luckily, I am partial to them, too, and we would also cheerfully drink wine together, and chat at length over dinner), somehow, it wasn't quite the same as what he had devoured with greedy relish, in Greece, which I knew he loved, but I wasn't so sure I was quite able to capture, or replicate, this dish in all of its Hellenic/Greek glory.

Okay, sunshine, antiquity, holiday atmosphere, all ensured that the experience was even more unforgettable, but, until recently, I had never really quite realised (for Greek cuisine is not considered to be on quite the same level as the more elevated interpretations of Italian, or French cuisine) that lamb cutlets (chops) in Greece are prepared in a quite specific way.

While the various descriptions of the recipes (for "Greek lamb chops") I consulted do differ, in actual fact, they don't differ by all that much. The ingredients and preparation are pretty much the same irrespective of which recipe is consulted.

However, every site I consulted informed me that "Greek lemon roast potatoes" were a non-negotiable accompaniment to Greek lamb chops.

Every single ingredient was purchased in the farmers' market (organic, environmentally aware, etc etc).

The trick - or treat - is that the lamb spends some time in a marinade. "Time", in this context, is as elastic as time is thought to be: Anything from twenty minutes, or thirty minutes, to twenty four hours.

And that marinade comes with some quite specific ingredients: They are: Grated lemon zest, lemon juice, (zest and juice of one lemon), minced garlic (and here, as always, I doubled - at the very least - the quantities suggested; in fact, I doubled the quantity of minced garlic of the recipe with the largest number - four cloves - of minced garlic, hence, I used seven or eight), olive oil, sea salt, black pepper, dried oregano (at least a generous teaspoon).

You prepare the marinade, wash (and dry) the lamb chops (cutlets) and then place them gently in a dish with the marinade, turning them every half hour or so. Today's chops spent around four hours in their marinade, before they were introduced to a sauté pan, where shimmering olive oil, with that wonderfully oleaginous texture of olive oil that has met and married something very hot, awaited it.

Greek Lemon Roasted Potatoes: Again, recipes vary, but not by much.

Here, the first dilemma is whether you parboil the potatoes or not, before roasting them; I've learned this the hard way: Parboiling cuts at least an hour off your actual cooking time.

So, peeled (or not, your choice, - some ferociously healthy types prefer not to do so - but, personally, I peel potatoes) and cut into thick wedges potatoes are added to salted, boiling water; today I used chicken stock, and parboiled (until "tender to point of a knife"), until almost cooked.

The potatoes were then scooped (slotted spoon territory) into a roasting dish, already drizzled with some olive oil.

And, to that were added some familiar ingredients: Lemon juice (half a lemon, I used almost a full lemon), a few dessertspoons of the delicious potato cooking liquid, several cloves (around eight, although most recipes suggest something along the lines of four) of minced garlic; a few teaspoons of dried oregano, - I didn't have fresh; fresh rosemary - I stripped a few stems of rosemary of their needles - and, of course, yet more olive oil drizzled over the potatoes. Plus sea salt, and black pepper.

This found its way into a hot oven (180-200C) for over an hour, taken out, and turned and basted after half an hour, whereupon it was returned to the oven, and more liquid can be added (olive oil, potato liquid, lemon juice) if it looks as though it may be running the risk of drying out.

While this lot were roasting, I prepared a green salad (mixed green leaves, purchased on Saturday at one of the organic stalls in the farmers' market) and my own homemade French dressing: Olive oil, red wine vinegar, a dash of Balsamic vinegar, sea salt, black pepper, Dijon mustard (I used a small - dainty - teaspoon, the sort that would not be out of place at afternoon tea served in an opulent, somewhat old-fashioned, 19th century city centre hotel, the sort of hotel barristers and judges would probably stay in while on cuircuit - with not quite a teaspoon of mustard), an unusually small amount (well, today, I had lots and lots of it to hand) of minced garlic, roughly a quarter of a really dainty teaspoon, and a large teaspoon of honey; and I added some chopped flat leaf parsley.

I also - because I was in the mood for it, had the ingredients to hand, and today, for some reason, I quite fancied this sort of cooking, although I do not doubt that this added dish, or element, did not make an appearance at a taverna table somewhere in Greece - prepared some aioli, that is, homemade garlic mayonnaise.

That called for three core ingredients, although there are versions with many more: The three ingredients are egg yolks (free range, organic; today, I used two, sometimes, when feeling very greedy, I have used three), and two very familiar ingredients, olive oil, and - yes, yet again - minced garlic (I contented myself with around four, fat cloves of freshly minced, new season's garlic for the aioli).

Separate (the verb, for this is an instruction) egg yolks and egg whites, and the former are added to a bowl where the minced garlic already awaits, the latter can be kept for some other delight; stir (a fork is fine); then, slowly, very slowly, add - as in drizzle - a trickle of slowly poured olive oil, stirring, and - eventually - whisking. I use a large hand whisk which works wonderfully well. Add some olive oil; whisk and blend; add some more olive oil, pouring in a slow drizzle, whisk and blend; and so on. The mayo will be glossy, rich and a deep (daffodil) yellow, and - when it emulsifies properly - will be almost solid in texture.

Dinner was delicious, and tonight, I shall probably repel vampires.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Now, @Renzatic:

Aioli (the garlic mayonnaise that I described in my previous post) goes amazingly well with, well, almost everything.

It is fantastic with anything from the fish family (poached salmon with aioli is one of those perfect marriages sometimes found in fiction and occasionally found in fact); crab meat is also superb with aioli, as are shrimps and the entire shellfish family.

Poached chicken also adores aioli, as do sautéed steak fillets, and yes, sautéed lamb cutlets.  Aioli also adores roast potatoes (well, who doesn't?), and is great with burgers, and/or sausages, and also goes awfully well, when slathered on bread, (baguette, bap, focaccia, whatever is your choice) in steak sandwiches.


----------



## Renzatic

I've had aioli before. Usually, I'm fairly suspicious of anything remotely mayo adjacent, but for some reason, I can not only handle aioli, but actually rather enjoy it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tonight, I dined on an interpretation of - a tweaked version of - pasta Amatriciana.

Essentially, it is a pasta dish with a sauce made from sautéed guanciale (pig cheek) - rather than pancetta, - tomatoes, and grated Pecorino cheese.

Currently, my fridge plays host to both guanciale (which is rich, tasty and succulent), and Pecorino. 

Also in my cupboard are several tins of (invariably excellent) San Marzano (Italian) tomatoes, - but it is high summer, and the local tomatoes are in season, are plentiful and taste absolutely delicious.

So, I started by roasting two dishes of (locally grown, organic etc) cherry tomatoes in a hot oven (180-200C) for around 40-50 minutes; they were seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, and a little unrefined sugar, and generously anointed with olive oil.

Meanwhile, in a large, copper, sauté pan, I sautéed - in olive oil, slowly, very slowly - two very finely diced onions, until caramalised, a process that took around 40 to 50 minutes; ten minced cloves of new season's garlic were added, and they more or less dissolved into the caramalising onions,

Then, the guanciale: You cut off the rind (and discard), same for the peppery underside. Then, cut a large chunk - you will need a heavy, sharp knife - into sticks, and, from there, the sticks become diced guanciale. These are added to the sauté pan, and sautéed until translucent and slightly coloured.

The roasted tomatoes were removed from the oven, and added to the sauté pan, where they were mashed into the other ingredients, which were then all cooked together, at a gentle simmer, for a further twenty to thirty minutes, and were stirred as needed.

Fresh greens (mixed leaves, bought earlier today) provided a salad with a dressing (olive oil, sherry vinegar, a dash of balsamic vinegar, minced garlic, sea salt, black pepper, French Dijon mustard, honey, and some chopped flat leaf parsley); boiling salted water awaited the pasta, and, as the pasta cooked, a few dessertspoons of this liquid were added to the tomato and guanciale pan, and stirred through.

This lot were then mixed together, whereupon dinnner was served, complete with French table cloths, French napkins, crockery, cutlery, crystal glassware, all that makes a repast a feast worth celebrating and enjoying.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening, I reminded myself that these days, I live alone, and, as I love to dine late sometimes, why not indulge myself, as nobody here is demanding an early dinner.

Anyway, dinner took the form of the Italian classic, Pasta Carbonara; I realised that I had all of the ingredients to hand, and thought, why ever not?

So, Pasta Carbonara:

The ingredients for this dish are quite simple, and there aren't all that many of them, but, as with any supposedly "simple" dish, this means that it stands or falls on the quality of the ingredients.

The ingredients are: Pasta (preferably one of the long strand types, such as spaghetti, or tagliatelle, but any good quality pasta will suffice); eggs (actually, egg yolks - and here, the quality of the eggs do matter; preferably free range, as they taste better); guanciale (pig cheek); at a push, pancetta - or, any other bacon - will do fine, but guanciale is better; and Pecorino Romano (rather than Parmigiano Reggiano); some recipes call for a 50/50 mix of both, if you only have Parmigiano Reggiano that is fine, but the original recipe calls for Pecorino Romano.

And black pepper. This is a dish that calls for a generous hand with freshly ground black pepper.

Slice and dice the guanciale (remove the rind, and the peppered coating - just slice them off and discard them), then add the diced guanciale to a large saute pan, on a low heat. A very generous, a seriously large chunk of guanciale is what I have in mind; be generous, for this lovely bacon will add a wonderful flavour to your finished pasta dish.

Tonight, I added a little olive oil to the pan - most Italians do not even do this, as the fat of the guanciale will be rendered - to start them off; they will become translucent, and eventually, a little crisp.

Heat the pasta water; for once, you will not need to salt it, as the Pecorino (or Parmesan) cheese will be quite sufficiently salty, and cook the pasta - paying attention to how long it will take to cook - according to the instructions on the packet.

Separate the egg yolks from the egg whites (roughly one egg yolk per 100g of pasta, although you can be more generous), and add them to a bowl; tonight, I used two egg yolks (organic, free range) and one whole egg; whisk them.

Do not buy cheese already grated, it will not be fresh and it will taste of nothing; instead, buy a hunk, and grate it yourself.

When I had the cheese grated, most of it (in two batches) was added to the already whisked eggs, and stirred and whisked. Add some freshly ground black pepper.

If this mix is too claggy, too solid, one can dilute it a little with a few tablespoons of the pasta cooking water (which I did this evening); also, - although the purists will howl - should you feel the need for cream, this is when and where you can add it; as with the pasta cooking water, a few tablespoons/dessertspoons should suffice. You want the egg/cheese mix to be neither runny nor solid.

Turn off the heat for both the pasta and the guanciale in its saute pan. This is because you do not want the egg mixture to become scrambled eggs once it has been added to the pan.

Remove (and reserve) around half a mug of pasta cooking water; drain the pasta, and add it to the pan. Stir, coat it with the guanciale (and, above all, that lovely bacon fat that has rendered into the cooking liquid); add a few tablespoons of the pasta cooking liquid to it and stir and mix and marry.

Now, you pour in - slowly - the egg and cheese mix, on top of the pasta; stir around, blend, mix and meld and marry the lot, with tongs, and/or a wooden spoon; and don't forget to add plenty of freshly ground black pepper while you are stirring.

The pasta should be creamy, and should taste delicious (what is there not to like? For here, we have a dish that combines bacon, egg, cheese and pasta).

Serve, and savour.


----------



## lizkat

Heat wave's back for a few days here so I'm back to thinking the best food on the planet for either a lunch or a supper is chopped cucumbers, roma tomatoes and hummus in warmed pita halves.    All the produce is local right now, so it's very fresh and delicious.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Heat wave's back for a few days here so I'm back to thinking the best food on the planet for either a lunch or a supper is chopped cucumbers, roma tomatoes and hummus in warmed pita halves.    All the produce is local right now, so it's very fresh and delicious.




We eat a ton of hummus around here.  Pita, corn chips,  parm crisps, radish chips, everything is good to dip in it.  I like it put down as a base on a pita and then piled up the tabouli.  Our grocery store brand (Publix) is really good (so is their tabouli), seems more like homemade, though when it's on sale we do pick up Sabra, sure it's popular big brand but it's solid.  If we want it spicy I put on a dollop of Huy Fong chili sauce!


----------



## lizkat

I tend to have something like yogurt and berries or cold cereal berries and milk for breakfast in the summer,  instead of oatmeal with apples and raisins,  but I'm also just as likely to settle for some hummus on a pita.  I'm not heading off to work,  so I don't worry about whether it's too garlicky!

Man one thing I was not a fan of --in the NYC subways in the morning rush hour--  was to end up sharing a pole in the middle of a train car with someone who'd recently piled in a lot of garlic.



Spoiler: yeah back in the day...



In the heyday of subway commutes, say the 60s and 70s when there were still a lot of blue collar jobs in the city, not just office workers,  the Transit Authority had like 10 or 12 platform conductors (called meatpackers) at major express stops,  and their sole function was to try to get 300 people into each car of a train in the rush.
​By the time a #2 train traveling from the Bronx had stopped down at 96th in Manhattan, with two stops left to Times Square, then once you had been jammed into a car,  you often enough and literally could not move until the car doors opened at 42nd Street.

Then if you were heading all the way down to the financial district, and were lucky, you might even have nabbed a seat at that point,  amid the chaos of people trying to enter and exit there in midtown.  Otherwise you had another ten or fifteen minutes up close and personal to some garlic-eater hanging on for dear life to the same pole as you and six or seven other people in the middle of that car.



Weird how garlic is great when cooked in a nice meal, and so very very otherwise when it's more of a second-hand experience in a train car.


----------



## DT

Have you ever done "overnight oats/oatmeal"?  Where you put milk, oatmeal, we use peanut butter, all sorts of things can be added - prep, stick in the fridge in the evening, basically it softens and kind of incorporates overnight, it's all thick and gooey in the morning, super delicious and cold, so it's a nice "cool" breakfast.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Have you ever done "overnight oats/oatmeal"?  Where you put milk, oatmeal, we use peanut butter, all sorts of things can be added - prep, stick in the fridge in the evening, basically it softens and kind of incorporates overnight, it's all thick and gooey in the morning, super delicious and cold, so it's a nice "cool" breakfast.




I have indeed done that.... well but it was after confiding to a friend once that I sometimes ate leftover oatmeal cold in the summertime, even though initially I had prepared it the traditional way but with a bunch of added stuff like apples and peaches.   She just laughed and said why bother cooking it in the summer, and suggested what you've posted above.

Well tonight as it's still acting like summertime around here (not always the case in September), I made a fast supper of some chopped iceberg lettuce, tunafish, artichoke hearts, kalamata olives, part of a red bell pepper, some chopped red onion, a dash of Italian herbs and a judicious (well, for me) slosh of jalapeno sauce.   Turned out great.   Wasn't sure about the green pepper sauce, usually I'd have thrown in some feta and a shake of dried chile flake.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This past week I have treated myself (on several occasions) to a dish I have long loved:

Grilled squid, (succulent and simply delicious) served with olive oil and minced garlic, plus steamed and sautéed chard, and boiled potatoes dressed with olive oil.


----------



## DT

This pizza, the Pacific Rim, from Mellow Mushroom __rocked__.  And they had a couple of seasonal brews that were excellent.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> This pizza, the Pacific Rim, from Mellow Mushroom __rocked__.  And they had a couple of seasonal brews that were excellent.
> 
> View attachment 17849



That pizza looks delicious..

But no pizza here today.   It's another relatively warm September evening,  so salad season persists and tonight's version features a mix of romaine and spinach leaves, an ounce of cut-up cheddar cheese, a few ounces of tuna, diced red onion, half a cup of cooked chickpeas, a few manzanilla olives, diced red bell pepper, oil and vinegar dressing, croutons (from leftover toast today) tossed in at last minute. 

 Yeah, another kitchen sink salad supreme.   Only problem I ever have with those is inability to replicate exactly, if they should happen to turn out in the "is there more?" category.


----------



## lizkat

Not entirely sure about this assertion by NYT cooks....     Filed under "you go first."

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1576301015908974593/​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A rather good (actually, exceedingly good) biryani ordered in from a small, local, family owned Indian place.


----------



## Hrafn

lizkat said:


> Not entirely sure about this assertion by NYT cooks....     Filed under "you go first."
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1576301015908974593/​



Did you try it?  And, more importantly, what did you think?

Tonight is home made lasagna.


----------



## lizkat

Hrafn said:


> Did you try it?  And, more importantly, what did you think?
> 
> Tonight is home made lasagna.




Nope!   A peanut butter and pickle sandwich may well and forever remain a mystery to me.

Lasagna sounds better for sure.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Not entirely sure about this assertion by NYT cooks....     Filed under "you go first."
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1576301015908974593/​






Hrafn said:


> Did you try it?  And, more importantly, what did you think?
> 
> Tonight is home made lasagna.





I tried a peanut butter, banana hamburger (like it also had a beef patty), down in NSB (at a restaurant owned by a winner of Hell's Kitchen of all places ...) and it was, weird.  It wasn't really bad, I'm into a sweet + savory kind of vibe, in this case, it didn't really enhance anything, just seemed weird for weird's sake.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. one of our Thaksgiving meals last weekend -- homemade ham & split pea soup -- stock & soup made from scratch, from the last remains of a recently enjoyed ham shank roast -- made enough soup to freeze a couple of containers worth for another time -- yay!  Very Canadian meal for Thanksgiving, and Autumn.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> Not entirely sure about this assertion by NYT cooks....     Filed under "you go first."
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1576301015908974593/​





lizkat said:


> Nope!   A peanut butter and pickle sandwich may well and forever remain a mystery to me.
> 
> Lasagna sounds better for sure.



Instead, I would  strongly recommend a banana and peanut butter sandwich. They are delicious provided you appreciate peanut butter.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

oldBCguy said:


> .. one of our Thaksgiving meals last weekend -- homemade ham & split pea soup -- stock & soup made from scratch, from the last remains of a recently enjoyed ham shank roast -- made enough soup to freeze a couple of containers worth for another time -- yay!  Very Canadian meal for Thanksgiving, and Autumn.
> 
> View attachment 18357



That looks amazing, and I will bet that it tasted delicious.  

Would you care to share the recipe?


----------



## Huntn

Last night we finished up my shrimp fettuccine leftovers. I think I put that recipe in the recipe thread.  Of possible interest, I am cognizant of the over cooking shrimp issue and since the shrimp in this was cooked when the dish was initially made, and I am heating this up in the microwave, I leave the shrimp out when rehearing,  place them on the bottom of my plate or bowl, and poor the newly heated noodles on top of them.


----------



## oldBCguy

Scepticalscribe said:


> That looks amazing, and I will bet that it tasted delicious.
> 
> Would you care to share the recipe?



Thanks .. and yes, it really did turn out flavourful & tasty.  Sorry, no specific recipe - I use what's on-hand, and tend to gauge amounts from past experiences.   
- for the stock, just boiled & simmered the shank bone and its attached ham, plus, a few other 'cartilage/bone' pieces of ham I had leftover, w/some large pieces of fresh onion, garlic, and broccoli stem.
- a good number of hours later, removed everything - took out some stock to freeze - and then added diced, fresh onion & brocolli stem, pre-soaked green split peas, diced, cooked ham (from bone & leftovers), pot barley, dried ginger, and such.
For me, it was the ham that really made 'the' difference this time.  It was not as salty as past ones have been, and we enjoyed its flavour.
Cheers!!


----------



## DT

oldBCguy said:


> For me, it was the ham that really made 'the' difference this time.  It was not as salty as past ones have been, and we enjoyed its flavour.




Same.  

Anytime we have a big ham, usually for a holiday of some sort, the remaining ham bits, bone, gets used for some bean soup (sometimes immediately, though we've frozen the ham leftovers a few times too).  I get a bag of dry beans, it's usually called "11 bean soup" or "15 bean soup", it's just X different types of beans, and a flavor pack that I pitch.

Soak the beans overnight,  big soup pot, some olive oil, a little garlic, lots of onion, simmer for a few, toss in all the ham odds and ends (I usually trim up a bit of the fat), kind of move the meat around, brown it, then add stock (I use the organic low sodium of a grocery brand).  Toss in whatever other dry seasonings:  chili powder, maybe a tiny bit of cumin, lots of black pepper, white pepper, a shot of cayenne/red pepper - then the beans, low heat, let it go for several hours.

  Wind up with something that looks like this 






This was the bean mix when it first went in , you can see there's a lot of different beans, pretty fun!


----------



## oldBCguy

DT said:


> Same.
> 
> Anytime we have a big ham, usually for a holiday of some sort, the remaining ham bits, bone, gets used for some bean soup (sometimes immediately, though we've frozen the ham leftovers a few times too).  I get a bag of dry beans, it's usually called "11 bean soup" or "15 bean soup", it's just X different types of beans, and a flavor pack that I pitch.
> 
> Soak the beans overnight,  big soup pot, some olive oil, a little garlic, lots of onion, simmer for a few, toss in all the ham odds and ends (I usually trim up a bit of the fat), kind of move the meat around, brown it, then add stock (I use the organic low sodium of a grocery brand).  Toss in whatever other dry seasonings:  chili powder, maybe a tiny bit of cumin, lots of black pepper, white pepper, a shot of cayenne/red pepper - then the beans, low heat, let it go for several hours.
> 
> Wind up with something that looks like this
> 
> View attachment 18371
> 
> 
> This was the bean mix when it first went in , you can see there's a lot of different beans, pretty fun!
> 
> 
> View attachment 18372



... I agree ... looks good, and fun!!  I do much the same with a '12 bean' mix (as labelled from a Mediterranean market where I buy them) .. and especially enjoy the mix when just preparing "beans" and such.  Beans are so good, and there are so many to try.


----------



## lizkat

oldBCguy said:


> .. one of our Thaksgiving meals last weekend -- homemade ham & split pea soup -- stock & soup made from scratch, from the last remains of a recently enjoyed ham shank roast -- made enough soup to freeze a couple of containers worth for another time -- yay!  Very Canadian meal for Thanksgiving, and Autumn.
> 
> View attachment 18357





The soup looks fantastic.   Is that table made partly of tiger (flamed, fiddleback etc anyway chatoyant) maple?!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> The soup looks fantastic.   Is that table made partly of tiger (flamed, fiddleback etc anyway chatoyant) maple?!



Agreed: The soup looks fantastic, and the table looks gorgeous.


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> I tried a peanut butter, banana hamburger (like it also had a beef patty), down in NSB (at a restaurant owned by a winner of Hell's Kitchen of all places ...) and it was, weird.  It wasn't really bad, I'm into a sweet + savory kind of vibe, in this case, it didn't really enhance anything, just seemed weird for weird's sake.



I made half a PB and P for dinner.  The flavors don't really meld, but are not bad.  I may have another.
Edit: I had another half.  I'm still working out the proportions, but this time I covered a slice of bread with peanut butter, and then covered the peanut butter with pickles.  I think a bit more pickle would have been ok, although I should have let them dry a bit before putting them on.


----------



## lizkat

Hrafn said:


> I made half a PB and P for dinner.  The flavors don't really meld, but are not bad.  I may have another.
> Edit: I had another half.  I'm still working out the proportions, but this time I covered a slice of bread with peanut butter, and then covered the peanut butter with pickles.  I think a bit more pickle would have been ok, although I should have let them dry a bit before putting them on.




I admit I keep wondering about what this combo would taste like.  So are we talking like bread and butter pickles or what they sometimes call "hamburger pickle chips" --  a bit sweet with a little zing of the vinegar in them?    I might try putting a handful of those slices on a paper towel for a sec and then in between two thin swipes of PB on a couple slices of light multigrain or artisan white bread.  I just opened a jar of those B&B pickles, might give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Hrafn

lizkat said:


> I admit I keep wondering about what this combo would taste like.  So are we talking like bread and butter pickles or what they sometimes call "hamburger pickle chips" --  a bit sweet with a little zing of the vinegar in them?    I might try putting a handful of those slices on a paper towel for a sec and then in between two thin swipes of PB on a couple slices of light multigrain or artisan white bread.  I just opened a jar of those B&B pickles, might give it a try tomorrow.



I did hamburger dill chips and Skippy smooth pb.  Hot, sweet or gherkin would definitely change the taste and texture, as would chunky PB.


----------



## shadow puppet

Tonight's dinner will be a Trader Joe's receipt hack I randomly found on the internet.  It says to used the TJ's ravioli of your choice ( I currently have the Porcini Mushroom & Truffle Ravioli), add petit pois (petite peas), organic baby spinach, a dash of extra virgin olive oil and Boursin cheese.  I'll add a baby greens salad with a balsamic vinaigrette and call it dinner.





Tomorrow night I'm make a comfort food casserole with penne, meat, cheese and marinara, so I have something warm and leftovers to easily re-heat for the predicted (and unusual) four days of rain L.A. is expecting.


----------



## shadow puppet

shadow puppet said:


> Tonight's dinner will be a Trader Joe's *receipt *hack



My post edit time has run out.  I meant r*ecipe* hack.  
Good grief at self.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

There will be ragù - which will have spent close to seven hours in the oven - for dinner this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This evening's repast will be a take on Ragù, perfect winter fare:

For the meat, I used shin beef, bone attached, ordered from the organic butcher who has a stall in the weekly farmers' market. This is a cut of meat that requires long, slow, cooking, (minimum fours hours, preferably a lot longer) but the flavour obtained from this method of preparation is well worth the time it takes.

The meat was browned (in a mix of olive oil and butter), and then chopped roughly, seasoned with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper, and placed into a large, copper casserole.

A tin of tomatoes, (San Marzano, an excellent Italian brand) was chopped and mashed and added to the casserole, and the tin rinsed with water that was also added to the casserole; next, I added some stock, and half a bottle of Chianti (an Italian red wine).

In the sauté pan, some chopped Guanciale (pig cheek) was sautéed; some recipes call for pancetta, but, I realise that I have come to prefer guanciale for such flavours. The sautéed guanciale was added to the casserole, and the lot then put into a preheated oven (150C, 300F) where it mingled, married, and melded for around an hour.

While the meat was being greeted with heat, a wall of warmth, I prepared the soffritto: two sticks of finely chopped celery, one large (very large) carrot, and two enormous onions, all diced finely, and sautéed in the sauté pan (more olive oil and butter added), which took the best part of an hour (on a low heat) to soften and caramalise; while they were sautéing gently, I added six fat cloves of finely chopped garlic to the pan.

The soffritto and its gloriously softened garlic were then added to the casserole which - upon examination - gave evidence that it was coming along nicely.

After that, around every hour, or every hour and a half, the casserole is removed from the oven, inspected, tasted, stirred, - whereupon a little (a few tablespoons) of milk, (yes, milk, full fat milk) are added - and then returned to the oven for a further hour's alchemy, where the wonder of warmth and heat can work its magic.

Am still debating whether to serve potatoes (boiled or mashed), or pasta, with this dish.


----------



## lizkat

shadow puppet said:


> My post edit time has run out.  I meant r*ecipe* hack.
> Good grief at self.




"I blame autocorrect"...   even if sometimes that's not _*exactly*_ what happened.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> There will be ragù - which will have spent close to seven hours in the oven - for dinner this evening.



Fabulous idea now that winter is trying to get over the threshold.


Scepticalscribe said:


> Am still debating whether to serve potatoes (boiled or mashed), or pasta, with this dish.



I'd probably go for the potatoes, maybe even roasted ones.   Boiled red w/ a ittle resistance left great too.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Fabulous idea now that winter is trying to get over the threshold.
> 
> I'd probably go for the potatoes, maybe even roasted ones.   Boiled red w/ a ittle resistance left great too.



Roasted potatoes?

Now, there is a thought.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> Am still debating whether to serve potatoes (boiled or mashed), or pasta, with this dish.





lizkat said:


> I'd probably go for the potatoes, maybe even roasted ones.   Boiled red w/ a ittle resistance left great too.



I love roasted baby reds myself.  With a sprinkling of parmesan cheese just after coming out of the oven.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ragù recipes often suggest - or recommend - that gremolata is served as a condiment to accompany the dish: (Gremolata: Finely chopped parsley, minced garlic, grated lemon rind, juice of half a lemon and some olive oil).

Now, as it happens, all of these ingredients were winking at me.

So, the gremolata has been prepared.  

Therefore, pasta it will be tonight.

As I shall have seconds (for tomorrow), and the oven will be free, and I will doubtless desire a different side dish to accompany the ragù, roasted potatoes sound as though they will be an excellent idea tomorrow evening; along with, perhaps, a few seasonal roasted apples and pears also.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner was delicious, though I say so myself.

The meat was so tender - (and tasty) - not just falling off the bone (actually, it had fallen off the bone), but so tender that a knife was not only unnecessary, but it could be cut - effortlessly - with a spoon.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Dinner was delicious, though I say so myself.
> 
> The meat was so tender - (and tasty) - not just falling off the bone (actually, it had fallen off the bone), but so tender that a knife was not only unnecessary, but it could be cut - effortlessly - with a spoon.




I tried making beef stir fry. It was disappointing.

My only choice now is to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I tried making beef stir fry. It was disappointing.
> 
> My only choice now is to live vicariously through you.



Some evenings, dinner comprises cheese (okay, there is always cheese.....and it is invariably "the good stuff") and bread and beer and what we call crisps ("chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins).

After all, these days, I live toute seule, and am answerable (mostly) solely to myself.

However, I will readily concede that this evening was (is) a good evening to live vicariously - where culinary matters are concerned - through me.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ragù recipes often suggest - or recommend - that gremolata is served as a condiment to accompany the dish: (Gremolata: Finely chopped parsley, minced garlic, grated lemon rind, juice of half a lemon and some olive oil).
> 
> Now, as it happens, all of these ingredients were winking at me.
> 
> So, the gremolata has been prepared.
> 
> Therefore, pasta it will be tonight.
> 
> As I shall have seconds (for tomorrow), and the oven will be free, and I will doubtless desire a different side dish to accompany the ragù, roasted potatoes sound as though they will be an excellent idea tomorrow evening; along with, perhaps, a few seasonal roasted apples and pears also.....



Well, dang, SS, you are sure costing me some money this week!  LOL!  First I see the post about Trappistes Rochefort 8, which reminds me how much I really enjoy that delightful treat and how long it has been since I've actually had one.....so that quickly appeared on my shopping list for the next excursion, which will involve going beyond my regular store but to one further down the road which does carry Trappistes Rochefort plus a lot of other goodies.....   It's worth it!  I know I'll come home with loads more than just Trappistes Rochefort, though.....  That store is a beer/ale lover's Mecca (also a wine drinker's Mecca, for that matter).  They've got so many lovely choices, from American craft beers to beers and ales from all over the world.  

So this evening I ran across the posts about making Ragu -- however, what really caught my eye and attention was not the Ragu, but rather the mention of gremolata.  I wasn't familiar with this but the description was enough to know that I really should be -- as a lemon and garlic lover it's right up my alley!  When I checked out recipes I also ran across mention of something called a Microplane, and when I explored that more thoroughly realized that one of these is definitely a tool that I should have had in this household a long time ago.  It will make grating/mincing garlic significantly easier, not to mention lemon rinds and zest as well.   Amazon order already placed.....


----------



## shadow puppet

Clix Pix said:


> -- however, what really caught my eye and attention was not the Ragu, but rather the mention of gremolata.  I wasn't familiar with this but the description was enough to know that I really should be -- as a lemon and garlic lover it's right up my alley!  When I checked out recipes I also ran across mention of something called a *Microplane*, and when I explored that more thoroughly realized that one of these is definitely a tool that I should have had in this household a long time ago. It will make grating/mincing garlic significantly easier, not to mention lemon rinds and zest as well. Amazon order already placed.....



From one lemon & garlic lover to another, your microplane will change your life.


----------



## Clix Pix

It arrives Friday, and I've already got the necessary ingredients for gremolata on my shopping list.....actually have some garlic and lemons on hand now but it will be good to get new and fresh ones, too, and I don't have any parsley at the moment.    The minute I read the mention of the Microplane I thought, "huh, what's this, it sounds like something I really could use!"  Gee, time to stop trying to use a knife on either the lemon or the garlic, and somewhere in the back of one of the kitchen cabinets the old grater is still lurking but I hated that thing and long,  long ago stopped using it.  Looking forward to this new MicroPlane thingy!

Anyone reading this:  mind you, I am in NO WAY any sort of cook, but there are things I do like to prepare for myself which can involve chopping/slicing/grating, whatever.....and somehow over time I have missed out hearing about this Microplane tool.   I do have a small electric food processor/chopper/grinder thingy but a lot of times it is either too much of a hassle to bother with or it chops/grinds things up _too_ thoroughly to the point where they're nearly pureed....not often the desired outcome.  I just want nicely minced garlic, not pureed garlic!


----------



## shadow puppet

For years I used an inherited box grater that was my Mom's and probably older than I am.  When I finally purchased my own updated box grater, after reading many reviews, I went with this one.  I like that it has a removable bottom so you can keep everything grated inside until you're ready for it.  But it is super sharp.  My Mom's had dulled with age so it took some time to adjust to it.

Cuisipro 4 Sided Box Grater


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> For years I used an inherited box grater that was my Mom's and probably older than I am.  When I finally purchased my own updated box grater, after reading many reviews, I went with this one.  I like that it has a removable bottom so you can keep everything grated inside until you're ready for it.  But it is super sharp.  My Mom's had dulled with age so it took some time to adjust to it.
> 
> Cuisipro 4 Sided Box Grater



I'm laughing, reading what @Clix Pix has written.

You will love gremolata - I devoured a dish of it this evening with my meal - delicious.

Anyway, I didn't use a microplane, but did use:

1: A (small - 6", but splendidly sharp) Japanese chef's knife, a Shun knife - my favourite knife - which sits perfectly and ergonomically in my hand, and doesn't tire my wrist; around a decade ago, I paid almost £200 (over €200) for it, and I must say that I love it, - for me, this is a perfect knife, size, balance, comfortable to hold and wield, wonderfully sharp, reliable, incredibly light (in my experience, some of the German knives are far too heavy), yet it remains splendidly solid, (and it is beautiful), and it doesn't tax me or tire me to use it - it is like an extension of my hand or wrist - and I use it daily for almost everything.  That made short work of the parsley.

2: A four sided grater, similar to what @shadow puppet posted: (Obviously, I used the side with fine grooves for grating the lemon rind): Again, an excellent tool; this is an old - my mother had it for years - grater; some years ago, a friend gifted me with a stylish and posh version, which I have yet to use.  I must take a look at it, and see how it works.

3: My sturdy and reliable Italian garlic press, made from metal, and still holding the white colour it arrived in, when my mother brought it from Italy - where she had been on holiday - as a gift for me  in the mid 1980s.

I have long been amazed by (and impressed by) how countries (and cultures) such as Italy, Japan, and indeed, Germany, have become so good at designing, crafting, and producing really excellent (and often elegant) versions of the tools we use on a regular basis in our lives.

Now, in the middle of the 20th century, the US used to do likewise - design and produce well thought out, good, solidly made, reliable, and not outrageously expensive versions of the sort of things that people needed and used in their daily lives.


----------



## shadow puppet

Re: the box grater

It was hard to let go of my Mom's for sentimental reasons.  One of the reasons I like the newer Cuisipro, is the rubber top handle.  My Mom's had a flat, slippery metal top handle.  I have arthritis so anything with a rubber, non-stick handle (think OXO grips), is a huge help for me.  Especially as my ability to cut and finely chop items has lessened over the years.  

But I do relish and enjoy a sharp, well balanced knife.  A Japanese chef's knife such as @Scepticalscribe described, is an absolute joy to use!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Well, dang, SS, you are sure costing me some money this week!  LOL!  First I see the post about Trappistes Rochefort 8, which reminds me how much I really enjoy that delightful treat and how long it has been since I've actually had one.....so that quickly appeared on my shopping list for the next excursion, which will involve going beyond my regular store but to one further down the road which does carry Trappistes Rochefort plus a lot of other goodies.....   It's worth it!  I know I'll come home with loads more than just Trappistes Rochefort, though.....  That store is a beer/ale lover's Mecca (also a wine drinker's Mecca, for that matter).  They've got so many lovely choices, from American craft beers to beers and ales from all over the world.
> 
> ..........



@Clix Pix: On this very topic: 

Yes, it seems appropriate to mention that the Trappistes Rochefort 8 (several bottles), along with some bottles of its close kin (Trappistes Rochefort 10), and yes, also including a number of bottles of St Bernardus 12, were all purchased today.

However, while they have been bought and paid for, they have yet to be delivered...........


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thai vegetable curry (delicious) for lunch in one of my favourite restaurants with the cheesemonger, who is a very good friend.


----------



## lizkat

The recent snowfall here caught me stocked up on fresh produce intended for salads...  no matter, they're ending up in stir fries and soups instead.   And I'm still partial to the occasional "hot salad" tucked into pita halves and microwaved just long enough for the oil in the dressing to heat up and take the chill off the rest of the ingredients.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pasta e fagioli.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pasta e fagioli: (Pasta and beans):

This recipe - classic comfort cooking, soothing winter cooking, what Italian friends describe as "classic peasant food" is deceptively simple, yet utterly delicious.

I started with the classic soffritto: Very finely diced carrot, celery, and onion, - sautéed in olive oil until soft (something that always takes a lot longer than you think), and added four fat cloves of garlic, finely sliced to the (large, copper) sauté pan.

Next to be added was some finely diced guanciale - pig cheek, which - to my mind - is even better - far better - than pancetta, and fulfills a similar function in Italian cuisine; the rendered fat adds a most wonderful flavour to the finished dish.

Once they were soft and translucent and tasty - I added the contents of half of a jar of excellent quality (Spanish, because that was what I had to hand) cannellini beans to the sauté pan. In this instance, a jar was better than a tin, as the jar containing the rest of the beans could be kept in the fridge.

Meanwhile, in another saucepan, water - actually, stock, to which I added some olive oil - was set to boil, at which point fettuccine was added.

A generous half cup (that is, a Le Creuset mug, not the formal American measurement) of pasta cooking water - nice and starchy - was reserved, and added to the sauté pan, where it met with, mingled with, (a stir with a wooden spoon aided this process), merged and married the other ingredients already in the pan, and they were brought to a smart simmer for a few minutes.

The pasta was drained and then, the (rather tasty) sauce added, whereupon dinner was served, with napkins, tablecloths, proper glassware, and so on.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading recipes for Pasta All'Amatriciana.

It would appear that I have all of the necessary ingredients to hand.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading recipes for Pasta All'Amatriciana.
> 
> It would appear that I have all of the necessary ingredients to hand.



And yes, it does appear that I have all of the necessary ingredients to hand.

Pasta All'Amatriciana:

This is a deceptively easy recipe, is very tasty, and is one that uses very few ingredients, but, like all such recipes, it stands or falls on the quality of the ingredients used.

The first step is to prepare the guanciale, the pig's cheek.

Cut off the rind and the peppered side, and discard (although the rind can be retained and used to flavour stock, or soups).

Slice it, and then dice it, and put it into a large pan (I used a large copper sauté pan) where a small quantity of olive oil has been heating. The diced guanciale will become translucent and transparent, the fat will render (and will give a glorious flavour to the sauce) and blend with the olive oil.

When the diced guanciale has rendered - and you can stir it with a wooden spoon - the meat soft, the fat luscious and succulent, add a small glass of white wine to the pan, and stir, allowing the alcohol to burn off.

Meanwhile, prepare the tomatoes: These will come from a tin - San Marzano (an excellent Italian brand, for preference); Open the tin, and tip the contents into a bowl or dish, where you mash them and cut them up; season them (with sea salt, - some recipes insist that this is not necessary as the guanciale is already quite salty - but I am of the opinion that tomatoes, in common with potatoes and eggs, that tomatoes also require the addition of some salt - freshly ground black pepper, and a dash of sugar, I used organic brown sugar); this is then added to the sauté pan, where the chopped and sautéed guanciale awaits; let this cook, at a simmer, stir occasionally, for around twenty minutes.

While the sauce is simmering, prepare a green salad if you wish: Today, I used mixed leaves (organic), and prepared a dressing: Olive oil, red wine vinegar, sea salt, freshly ground black pepper, locally sourced organic runny honey (instead of sugar), French mustard.

I also grated some Pecorino Romano, to be served with the finished dish.

Water (rather than stock, the sauce will be sufficiently flavoursome, the pasta does not need the addition of being cooked in stock to enhance its flavour) is put to boil, with a little salt and olive oil added, and the pasta is then added once it has reached the boil. When almost ready, the pasta is drained, and added to the sauté pan, and a little of the pasta cooking water is retained, should a little more liquid need to be added to the sauce.

And this is when dinner is served.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pasta Carbonara (served with fettuccine, rather than spaghetti) comprised dinner this evening.

Guanciale, eggs (free range, organic, one whole egg and two egg yolks), grated (by me) Pecorino Romano cheese, a dash - two dessertspoons - of (organic) double cream, pasta cooking water to bind and blend the cooked pasta to the sublime sauce...

The full recipe has already been posted in the "recipe" thread, and appeared here a few months ago.

Anyway, it was delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This afternoon, I spent some time preparing my current version of the old classic of sausages (artisan, proper butcher's sausages) with my homemade onion gravy and - initially, I had thought of serving this with mashed potato, - but realised that I far preferred roasted potatoes.

So, sausages, onion gravy and roasted potatoes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, when paying a visit to the French bakery to collect my (pre-ordered) bread, I decided to treat myself to a croissant or two.

I don't often have croissants, but there are a few times in the year when they hit the spot. In general, I tend to prefer the savoury version - something akin to the classic croque monsieur - a warmed croissant with ham and cheese, a mouthful of melting deliciousness.

However, a cold spell in winter calls fro something different.  So, this morning's breakfast took the civilised form of croissants (heated, naturally), slathered with butter and French black cherry (high fruit content) jam, with coffee (Ethiopian, with hot milk) and freshly squeezed grapefruit juice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Spicy fish soup, (perfect and gloriously warming during this current cold spell), followed by stewed apple and pear.

Spicy fish soup:

Sauté a finely chopped large onion (or two medium onions) in olive oil; when that has softened, add several (today, I added six), thinly sliced large cloves of garlic; several chopped anchovies were added, stirred, mashed, and allowed dissolve; a very finely diced chilli pepper was also added and stirred through. Allow this mix to become soft and translucent.

Next, I poured in some stock, to which I had added two or three dessertspoons of Thai fish sauce.

A tin of San Marzano tomatoes was opened, poured into a dish, and mashed, then seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, and a little brown sugar. This, too, was added to the mix in the pan, and the contents of the tin rinsed and added.

This lot - and by now, it looks amazing and the aroma was incredible - was allowed to simmer away for over twenty minutes; this was when I added the fish, a classic chowder mix, and let it cook (which takes around ten minutes or so).

Ladled into a bowl, it was served with finely chopped parsley. Very tasty.

Stewed Apple & Pear:

Two large cooking apples (organic) were peeled, and thinly sliced and put into an oven proof dish; two pears (also organic - all of these were purchased from the person who grew them in the farmers' market) met a similar fate.

A lemon was grated - the grated rind sprinkled and stirred through the apple and pear mixture - and juiced; and yes, the juice was also poured onto the apple and pear mix; a little water, around a quarter to a third of a Le Creuset mug - was added; a generous quantity of organic brown sugar was stirred through the apple and pear mix; some cloves were added as was a sprinkling of a spice mix (nutmeg, cinnamon etc).

The dish was then placed in a preheated oven at a low enough temperature (around 140C, 280F) for around an hour, and checked every twenty minutes or so, and stirred a little if necessary.


----------



## Huntn

Tonight simple faire, pulled pork, rice, and Asparagus, possibly a bottle of Yingling.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A soup, (a soothing, warmimg, winter soup) based on a couple of Italian recipes:

Italian sausage, with spinach (actually, I used kale as I had kale but did not have spinach) and potatoes.

This dish starts with heating a large saucepan, one to which you have a lid, and into which you have poured some olive oil (yes, I used Italian olive oil, as I had it).

Remove the casing from the Italian sauages, proper artisan butcher's sausages (these actually are Italian sausages, flavoured with fennel and a little chilli), and break the sausage meat up into small pieces before adding them to the pan, where they will be gently sautéed until browned.

Remove the sausages with a slotted spoon and place them in a dish.

Meanwhile, a soffritto - finely diced carrot, celery, and onion - is added to the pan, and allowed to simmer away until reduced and translucent and soft. This does not take the "five minutes" some mendacious recipes tell you; it takes something closer to thirty, if not more.

As I like garlic, and as garlic goes so well with Italian food, I added six fat cloves of finely sliced garlic to the soffritto.

Once this has all softened, it is time to add the stock to the pan; I used chicken stock, to which a tablespoon of tomato puree had been added. Next to be added, were a few potatoes, peeled and chopped and diced into small pieces; this, too, takes well over twenty minutes to cook, not the "ten" some lying - or optimistic - recipes seem to suggest.

When you add the diced potatoes to the stock, you can also return the sausages to the mix and place a slightly tilted lid on the pan; at this stage, I also added some rosemary and thyme, leaving the woody stems as they were, with needles of thyme and rosemary still attached, all the better for easy removal prior to tucking in to dinner - I had the herbs and they confer a wonderful flavour to the finished dish while the aroma was absolutely amazing.

Once the potatoes are well on the way to softening, one can then add the roughly chopped kale and replace the lid.

Once the kale has cooked through (around seven to ten minutes) dinner is ready to be served, savoured and devoured.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Treated myself to a lovely sandwich today: Foccacia with Milano salami and (melted) Gorgonzola Cremosa. Delicious.


----------



## oldBCguy

.. made chicken soup yesterday -- from stock to soup -- we needed something hot and comforting, and the soup sure helped.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

oldBCguy said:


> .. made chicken soup yesterday -- from stock to soup -- we needed something hot and comforting, and the soup sure helped.
> 
> View attachment 20293



That looks amazing, and I'm sure that it was absolutely delicious.

If you care to share the recipe, I shall peruse it with avid and greedy interest.


----------



## oldBCguy

Scepticalscribe said:


> That looks amazing, and I'm sure that it was absolutely delicious.
> 
> If you care to share the recipe, I shall peruse it with avid and greedy interest.



Thanks!! .. but no particular recipe -- made the stock with fresh chicken feet & carcesses, some veggies on hand, and spices (which included dry ginger & cayenne) -- for the soup, added more diced chicken meat and fresh veggies, plus, some cheese & potato perogies once the soup had cooked, and when they popped 'up', everything was piping hot and ready to serve.
Some more photos ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

oldBCguy said:


> Thanks!! .. but no particular recipe -- made the stock with fresh chicken feet & carcesses, some veggies on hand, and spices (which included dry ginger & cayenne) -- for the soup, added more diced chicken meat and fresh veggies, plus, some cheese & potato perogies once the soup had cooked, and when they popped 'up', everything was piping hot and ready to serve.
> Some more photos ...
> 
> View attachment 20300View attachment 20301View attachment 20302



Serious salivation; that looks not just delicious, but positively mouth-watering.

Thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Renzatic

oldBCguy said:


> Some more photos ...




How did you manage to harvest all those fingers without getting into legal trouble? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> How did you manage to harvest all those fingers without getting into legal trouble? Asking for a friend.



Don't they look tasty?



oldBCguy said:


> Thanks!! .. but no particular recipe -- made the stock with fresh chicken feet & carcesses, some veggies on hand, and spices (which included dry ginger & cayenne) -- for the soup, added more diced chicken meat and fresh veggies, plus, some cheese & potato perogies once the soup had cooked, and when they popped 'up', everything was piping hot and ready to serve.
> Some more photos ...
> 
> View attachment 20300View attachment 20301View attachment 20302



Mind you, I had never considered that chicken feet could be used in such a way; I must say that this is food for thought (and food for lunch and dinner) for the future.

Thank you.


----------



## oldBCguy

Thanks everyone  ..... uncooked chicken feet are sold in many Asian markets here (and some Canadian Supermarkets as well), and of course, cooked and presented as a dim sum dish in all the Chinese restaurants.  I would never attempt to cook the dim sum variety, but the uncooked feet are great when preparing stock.  You clip off the toenails first!!  And they literally dissolve away when first boiled, and then simmered for hours, adding so many nutrients and flavourful goodness to a chicken stock.
And 'yes', it took a while for me to first try eating chicken feet at a restaurant, and choose to buy and prepare them at home in soup.  But have not looked back with any regret from those initial beginnings.
A last taste of the recent soup, for Christmas eve, along with garnishes to make it look more Christmas-like.  
Cheers to all for safe, happy, and healthy holidays!!


----------



## lizkat

Laughing at myself over an insistence on having leftover pan stuffing on the day after Christmas.   Means I had to go to the trouble of making the stuffing yesterday when what else on my menu was a veggie stir fry!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Slow roasted pork belly.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Slow roasted pork belly: (Loosely based on a Gordon Ramsay recipe).

Score the skin of the pork belly in the classic diamond shape with a sharp knife, and rub salt - and brown demerara sugar - into the cracks.

In a roasting tin, heat some olive oil: Then, sauté some roughly chopped onion, some garlic (I used six fat cloves, roughly sliced), and some roughly sliced (and peeled) cooking apples (tart, sharp tasting apples).

Some star anise was added, as were caraway seeds, and some juniper berries, and the lot sautéed; add a little more olive oil, then, add the pork belly to the roasting tin, skin side down, to lightly colour it and seal it.

When that is done, turn it over, and add some white wine to the roasting tin; burn off the alcohol, and add some stock (I used chicken stock); I then added locally sourced (organic, natural) apple juice. Pour in sufficient liquid for it to reach the skin of the pork belly - you want the flesh bathed in those lovely cooking juices.

At this stage, the roasting tin goes into the oven, (180-190C 360-380F) which has been pre-heated, where it will spend two and a half hours; take it out every hour to check for liquid (and add some more apple juice if necessary; after nearly two hours, I also added honey to the beautifully crispy skin).

I served sautéed potatoes, a mix of standard potatoes and sweet potatoes, peeled and diced, (sautéed in olive oil) and thoroughly soaked and rinsed in water to remove some of the starch; they were sautéed along with finely chopped red onion, several finely diced fat cloves of garlic, and sprigs of rosemary and thyme.


----------

